# Κοψίδια και τσιμπολογήματα



## nickel (Oct 9, 2011)

Τον τίτλο τον εμπνεύστηκα από τα sound bites, τις σύντομες δηλώσεις των πολιτικών ή τα αποσπάσματα από μια ομιλία ή μια συνέντευξη που χρησιμοποιούν τα ΜΜΕ για να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες της ενημέρωσης. Τα αποσπάσματα αυτά, όσο ζουμερά κι αν είναι, δεν μπορούν να σου δώσουν την εικόνα ή την απόλαυση ολόκληρου του εδέσματος (ή την απόλυτη βαρεμάρα που θα μπορούσε να προκαλέσει, ενδεχομένως, με την κοινοτοπία του). Πάντως, από τα παλιά έχω ταυτίσει τα sound bites με τα κοψίδια και την εικόνα πασχαλινού αρνιού στη σούβλα, όπου στέκεσαι παραδίπλα και τσιμπολογάς. Από αυτά τα κοψίδια δεν απέχει πολύ η φιλοσοφία των αποφθεγματικών tweets, που επιδιώκουν να συνοψίσουν σοφές σκέψεις και ευφυολογήματα σε λιγότερο από 140 χαρακτήρες.

Συχνά πέφτω επάνω σε πολύ διασκεδαστικά tweets αλλά και σε προτάσεις μέσα σε μεγαλύτερα κείμενα που έχουν μια αξιοσημείωτη αυτοτέλεια. Επειδή εγώ τουλάχιστον νιώθω την επιθυμία να τα μοιραστώ μαζί σας, ξεκινάω αυτό το νήμα και ελπίζω ότι θα το πλουτίζει και η συμμετοχή σας. Άλλωστε, ένα ευφυολόγημα μπορεί να παραπέμπει στο τίποτα (εδώ σκεφτόμουν τον εκπρόσωπο του Λαϊκού Ορθόδοξου Συναγερμού), αλλά μπορεί να παραπέμπει και σε κάποιο γενικότερα ενδιαφέρον κείμενο. Ας τσιμπολογήσουμε λοιπόν.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2011)

Και για φαντάσου Μέρκελ και Σαρκοζί να ακούσουν σήμερα τη φωνή του ελληνικού λαού και να αποσύρουν την τρόικα από την πατρίδα μας...Θα βγούμε στους δρόμους για γλέντι ή για πλιάτσικο;
(tweet στο protagon.gr, 9/10/2011)

Δηλαδή εκεί που διαφωνεί ο Βαρουφάκης με τον Στουρνάρα, θα μπεί στη συζήτηση και ο κύριος Παναγιώτης ο εβγατζής επειδή ο Καστανίδης πιστεύει ότι χωρίς τη γνώμη του δεν προχωράμε.
Από άρθρο του Ανδρέα Πετρουλάκη στο protagon.gr για το δημοψήφισμα, 9/10/2011


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 9, 2011)

Από μηχανής θεό έστειλε ο ΓΑΠ τον Μπένι να σώσει την παράσταση στο παρά πέντε, αλλάζοντας τη ροή του δράματος. Ομως το μεγάλο Ι. Βάρος του ανδρός, σε συνδυασμό με το πρόχειρο της ιδιοκατασκευής, αποδείχτηκε μοιραίο. Γκρεμίστηκε ο γερανός επί σκηνής και έπεσε πάνω στα κεφάλια ηθοποιών και θεατών ο θεός.

Ο εκ Ξάνθης 8

Από τον Διόδωρο του σημερινού Βήματος. 

(Το Ι.Βάρος νομίζω ότι θα ήθελε να πει Ειδικό Βάρος, αλλά έτσι είναι γραμμένο στην εφημερίδα. Εννοεί κάτι άλλο μήπως;)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 9, 2011)

Μια στα κάγκελα, μια στα κεραμίδια οι βουλευτές του ΠΑΣΟΚ... Αυτοί δεν είναι βουλευτές, δεκαοχτούρες είναι. Εκείνο το αεροβόλο πού να το έχω;

Tweet από τον άγνωστό μου GeroGriniaris.


----------



## sarant (Oct 9, 2011)

Και ο Καντάφι κρύβεται, αλλά τουλάχιστον βγάζει καμιά ανακοίνωση πότε-πότε
(Σχόλιο για την "εξαφάνιση" του ΓΑΠ, κάπου το είδα)


----------



## rogne (Oct 9, 2011)

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν αυτό πληροί τα κριτήρια του νήματος, είναι μάλλον ορίτζιναλ sound bite. Σε σκέψεις πάντως σε βάζει...


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2011)

Κρατούσες το αγαπημένο σου βιβλίο στο χέρι και ήρθες απ΄τη γειτονιά σου να το δωρίσεις σ΄έναν άγνωστο που περνάει τα ζόρια του σε μια φυλακή ή στο νοσοκομείο [...] Μια στιγμή ο Γιάννης έρχεται και μου λέει στ' αυτί: "Κάτι τέτοια με κάνουν να σκέφτομαι πως δεν είμαστε και πολύ μαλάκες τελικά..."
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=9318


----------



## chris (Oct 11, 2011)

Auguste Corteau
Μα είναι επόμενο να αυξάνεται η φοροδιαφυγή κάθε χρόνο - αφού ο χρόνος είναι ο μεγαλύτερος γιατρός.


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2011)

...
Banking is an old game called "What can I get away with". 
_Making Money,_ Terry Pratchett

_Making Money_ is and isn't fantasy, because money itself is a major fantasy in the "real" world. We've agreed that these numbers of conceptual things like dollars have a value.
Terry Pratchett on _Making Money_ and making money, I'd say.


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2011)

*Για την Ελλάδα, ρε γαμώτο, ή για ποια Ελλάδα, ρε γαμώτο;*
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_12/10/2011_459072


----------



## chris (Oct 12, 2011)

Παραδεχθείτε το, δεν θα ήταν τρέλα να έβγαιναν τώρα και οι αγρότες με τα τρακτέρ στην εθνική; Θα έφευγε η τρόικα για να έρθει το ΝΑΤΟ...

protagon.gr


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 12, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν ταιριάζει με το πνεύμα του νήματος αλλά επειδή στο πρώτο ποστ ο νίκελ μιλάει για tweeter, ορίστε και η λογοτεχνία του. 

http://bonsaistoriesflashfiction.wordpress.com/2010/10/15/%cf%86%ce%bb%cf%8c%cf%81%ce%b9%ce%b1%ce%bd-%ce%bc%ce%ac%ce%b9%ce%bc%cf%80%ce%b5%cf%81%ce%b3%ce%ba-florian-meimberg-31-%e1%bc%90%ce%bb%ce%ac%cf%87%ce%b9%cf%83%cf%84%ce%b5%cf%82-%e1%bc%b1%cf%83%cf%84/


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν ταιριάζει με το πνεύμα του νήματος αλλά επειδή στο πρώτο ποστ ο νίκελ μιλάει για tweeter, ορίστε και η λογοτεχνία του.
> 
> http://bonsaistoriesflashfiction.wo...-μάιμπεργκ-florian-meimberg-31-ἐλάχιστες-ἱστ/


 
Απ' όπου αποσπώ το τελευταίο, που είναι και επίκαιρο:

Με έναν Macintosh υπομάλης αποβιβάστηκε απ' τη χρονομηχανή. "Ώρα για κάτι επαναστατικό!" σκέφτηκε ο νεαρός Στηβ Τζομπς. Ήταν στα 1983.

Φλόριαν Μάιμπεργκ, μτφ. Έλενα Σταγκουράκη


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν ταιριάζει με το πνεύμα του νήματος αλλά επειδή στο πρώτο ποστ ο νίκελ μιλάει για tweeter, ορίστε και η λογοτεχνία του.
> 
> http://bonsaistoriesflashfiction.wordpress.com/2010/10/15/%cf%86%ce%bb%cf%8c%cf%81%ce%b9%ce%b1%ce%bd-%ce%bc%ce%ac%ce%b9%ce%bc%cf%80%ce%b5%cf%81%ce%b3%ce%ba-florian-meimberg-31-%e1%bc%90%ce%bb%ce%ac%cf%87%ce%b9%cf%83%cf%84%ce%b5%cf%82-%e1%bc%b1%cf%83%cf%84/



Τώρα ξέρεις ότι μας κάνεις ζημιά, εντάξει;

--«Αν δεν προσέχει ο γιος μας, δεν θα τον κάνει κανένας παρέα.»
--«Είναι πολύ αργά, Εύα», είπε ο Αδάμ.

--Επιτέλους, ήρθε ο μεταφραστής; Άντε λοιπόν, κουνηθείτε: Γεννηθήτω φως!

--Πού γίνεται το τουρνουά ερασιτεχνικής πόκας;
--Απέναντι, στη σπηλιά με το ζωγραφισμένο μαμούθ.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 13, 2011)

Ελάτε, το iΟS 5 είναι διαθέσιμο από την Apple. Αν δεν καταλαβαίνετε τι είναι αυτό, τότε είστε υγιείς. ​protagon.gr

(ταυτίστηκα )


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2011)

*Εάν προχωρήσουμε στην υποτίμηση, τότε θα εξατμισθεί εντελώς η πίεση για τον εκσυγχρονισμό.*

Φράση-κλειδί σε δήλωση Έλληνα υπουργού των οικονομικών στον Γερμανό ομότιμό του κ. Σόιμπλε, κατά δήλωση Σόιμπλε:
«Του είπα, αν θα έπρεπε να σκεφτούν όντως την επάνοδο στη δραχμή, έτσι ώστε μέσω της υποτίμησης του νομίσματος να μπορέσουν να βελτιώσουν την ανταγωνιστικότητα της ελληνικής οικονομίας. Η απάντησή του ήταν ένα κατηγορηματικό ''όχι". ''Εχουμε αποφασίσει να μείνουμε πάση θυσία στην ευρωζώνη. Εάν προχωρήσουμε στην υποτίμηση, τότε θα εξατμισθεί εντελώς η πίεση για τον εκσυγχρονισμό. Ετσι θα χάσουμε τα πάντα"» είπε ο κ. Σόιμπλε. 
http://www.tovima.gr/politics/article/?aid=424974


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 13, 2011)

Ζημιά, δόκτορα; Εγώ ζημιάρης; :) :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Ζημιά, δόκτορα; Εγώ ζημιάρης; :) :)


Πάλι ξέχασες ξεκλείδωτη την πόρτα, Λοτ; Προχώρα και πάω εγώ να την κλείσω!


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 13, 2011)

Σφάλισέ την κιόλας, μην μπουν τα λεξιλογικά δαιμόνια και σου πάρουν τα μυαλά.


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2011)

Όπως τονίζουν οι αναλυτές της Alpha bank «Ας μην λησμονούμε ότι οι τράπεζες δεν ευθύνονται για την κατάσταση που έχει διαμορφωθεί και που οφείλεται αποκλειστικά στην κακοδιαχείριση των δημόσιων οικονομικών. Συνεπώς, μόλις το επιτρέψουν οι συνθήκες δημοσιονομικής προσαρμογής, οι τράπεζες είναι έτοιμες να στηρίξουν και πάλι χρηματοδοτικά τις επιχειρήσεις και τα νοικοκυριά και να συμβάλουν στην υλοποίηση των επενδυτικών τους σχεδίων, με χρηστή ταυτόχρονα διαχείριση των αποταμιεύσεών τους.» 

http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.oikonomia&id=317837

Ω, μα τι καλοί που είστε! Παλαιόθεν φροντίζετε να μας στηρίζετε, πάντοτε αφιλοκερδώς και ανιδιοτελώς, νομίμως και ηθικώς, εμάς τους αχάριστους, χρηστοί. 
Πόση καλοσύνη γύρω μου κι εντός, από του παντός τη μεγαλοσύνη...

Δεν θέλουν "κούρεμα", λένε. Σφάξιμο θέλουν, λέμε.


----------



## Earion (Oct 14, 2011)

Δεν μου αρέσει η λέξη «αναγνωρισιμότητα» και η λέξη »δρώμενο» και όλες αυτές οι λέξεις που, εάν τις έλεγα στη μάνα μου, θα έλεγε «Εε;» ή μπορεί να τις καταλάβαινε αργότερα με μια μικρή καθυστέρηση. Δεν καταλαβαίνω επίσης γιατί στις εφημερίδες γράφουν πια «σε ένα» και όχι «σ’ ένα» ή «από εκεί» και όχι «από κει». Πλεονασμός, κακόηχος πλεονασμός είναι αυτό. Η ζωή έχει κόψει το έψιλον και κάποιοι επιμένουν να το βάζουν. Φρίκη. Δεν ακούμε τη ζωντανή ομιλία όταν γράφουμε κι αυτό είναι ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Και μετά ανοίγουμε ένα μπαρ και το ονομάζουμε Emphasis. Με κωλολατινικά. Αυτό είναι ένα τικ που αποκτήσανε οι άνθρωποι για να κρύψουν κάτω από κάποιο χαλί τη γυφτιά, αλλά δεν γίνεται ποτέ να κρύψεις κάτω από ένα χαλί τη γυφτιά.

Βαγγέλης Ραπτόπουλος, συνέντευξη στη _Lifo_ (13.10.2011)


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2011)

Τόσο καλογραμμένο, τόσο εύστοχο:

Το ποδόσφαιρο, ιδίως την ώρα των πανηγυρισμών, είναι μια διαδικασία συνεύρεσης με το πλήθος, μια τελετή συλλογικότητας και συναλληλίας. Μια γιορτή του δημόσιου χώρου. Αλλά στην Ελλάδα της κρίσης, ο δημόσιος χώρος συρρικνώνεται μέχρις εξαφανίσεως. Δεν υπάρχει πια, δεν κατοικείται. Αδειος, προσφέρεται σε αγανακτισμένες ομάδες πρώην μικροπρονομιούχων που τον καταλαμβάνουν εκ περιτροπής για να διεκδικήσουν το δίκιο τους εις βάρος όλων των υπολοίπων, με βαθύ μίσος για όλους τους υπολοίπους. Φόρο με τον φόρο, φόβο με τον φόβο, γλιστράμε σε μια μοναχική, αντικοινωνική άμυνα απέναντι στο κακό, δυσαλληλέγγυοι, έτοιμοι να αλληλοσφαχτούμε στη μοιρασιά για τα ιμάτια μιας συλλογικής ήττας.
_Ωδή στον Γιώργο Καραγκούνη_ Του Παύλου Τσίμα (Τα Νέα - Σάββατο 15 Οκτωβρίου 2011)​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 16, 2011)

“We have involved ourselves in a colossal muddle, having blundered in the control of a delicate machine, the working of which we do not understand. The result is that our possibilities of wealth may run to waste for a time — perhaps for a long time.”

From John Maynard Keynes (in an essay titled "The Great Slump of 1930")


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2011)

Ωραία πάσα, Δρα! :)

"... the ideas of economists and political philosophers, both when they are right and when they are wrong, are more powerful than is commonly understood. Indeed the world is ruled by little else. Practical men, who believe themselves to be quite exempt from any intellectual influence, are usually the slaves of some defunct economist. Madmen in authority, who hear voices in the air, are distilling their frenzy from some academic scribbler of a few years back..."

John Maynard Keynes, _The General Theory of Employment, Interest and Money_, Book VI: Short Notes Suggested by the General Theory.

Τι δουλειά έχω εγώ με τα οικονομικά, τρομάρα μου; Μελετώ, ίνα πληρωθεί το ρηθέν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 16, 2011)

“There is always an easy solution to every human problem — neat, plausible and wrong.” H. L. Mencken


----------



## Earion (Oct 17, 2011)

...το EFSF, το ΕΤΧΣ που δεν λέμε στα ελληνικά: πώς να το διαβάσεις αυτό το αρκτικόλεξο για το Ευρωπαϊκό Ταμείο Χρηματοπιστωτικής Στήριξης; Να το λέμε, λοιπόν ΕυΤαΧρηΣτη, εφτά Χριστοί και δέκα Παναγίες.

Ιδέα του Διόδωρου (Δημήτρη Ψυχογιού) από το _Βήμα της Κυριακής_ (16 Οκτωβρίου 2011).


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 17, 2011)

Από το twitter:

@aNameToCome Dimitris  
Δεν είναι που έχουμε γίνει ο περίγελος της υφηλίου, είναι που ακόμα και τώρα πιστεύουμε ότι όλη η υφήλιος κάνει λάθος.


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2011)

Καλό. Βεβαίως περίγελως δεν έχουμε γίνει, περισσότερο μας λυπούνται, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2011)

Before you criticize someone, you should walk a mile in their shoes. 
That way, when you criticize them, you're a mile away and you have their shoes.

Jack Handey


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 18, 2011)

Ο Αύγουστος Κορτώ στο Twitter:

  Αν τραβήξει κι άλλο η απεργία, η φράση "Μ' έκανες σκουπίδι", θα καταλήξει να σημαίνει "Εμείς οι δυο δε θα χωρίσουμε ποτέ".


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2011)

*Ξέρει κανείς προς τα πού πηγαίνουν τα πράγματα; Είμαστε λες και ζούμε στην πέμπτη περίοδο του Lost...*

Τιτίβισμα στο protagon.gr. Ήταν το σημείο που θεώρησα ότι είχε παρασαχλέψει η ιστορία και ήθελα να σταματήσω να τη βλέπω...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 18, 2011)

nickel said:


> *Είμαστε λες και ζούμε στην πέμπτη περίοδο του Lost...*


Ειλικρινά τώρα, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που τον κύκλο επεισοδίων τον λένε «περίοδο»;


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Ειλικρινά τώρα, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που τον κύκλο επεισοδίων τον λένε «περίοδο»;


Οι γυναίκες;


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2011)

*Για να αντιδράσουμε στους τραμπούκους που λέμε ότι μας καταδυναστεύουν, γινόμαστε οι ίδιοι τραμπούκοι.*
Του Άρη Δημοκίδη στη _Lifo_

Η φωτογραφία είναι άσχετη, κι ας είναι στην ίδια σελίδα. Αλλά θέλω να τη βλέπω...


----------



## SBE (Oct 18, 2011)

Η επιστροφή του Zazcat;


----------



## Themis (Oct 18, 2011)

SBE said:


> Η επιστροφή του Zazcat;


 Ναι, και δείχνει ότι τις εξηγήσεις από το πρώην αφεντικό του θα τις ζητήσει σε αυστηρό τόνο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2011)

Σαμαράς προς Παπανδρέου: «Θα πάω στις Βρυξέλλες αλλά όχι μαζί σου».
http://www.skai.gr/news/politics/ar...eou-tha-pao-stis-vruxelles-alla-ohi-mazi-sou/

Προτιμώ τους άλλους. Βγάζουν περισσότερο ερωτισμό.


----------



## Earion (Oct 19, 2011)

«Μου λείπουν πολλά πράγματα από το παρελθόν, κυρίως η αίσθηση της ευπρέπειας, πώς να είσαι κύριος». Τελευταίο παράπονο του Φρέντυ Κάραμποτ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2011)

...στη *χώρα του υπαρκτού σουρεαλισμού*...

Αυτό είναι παλιό, αλλά σαν γλωσσικό εύρημα δεν πρέπει να το έχουμε κάπου καταχωρημένο;


----------



## Earion (Oct 21, 2011)

*Το καθεστώς του Υπαρκτού Λαϊκισμού*

Του Αλέξη Καλοκαιρινού στο Athens Review of Books (τεύχ. 21, Σεπτέμβριος 2011)


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2011)

*Το κραχ είναι ελληνική σύνθετη λέξη. Από την «κρίση» και το «αχ».*
(Τουίτ στο Protagon.gr)


----------



## daeman (Oct 24, 2011)

...
Little crooks get chased. Big crooks get knighted and freedom. I don't mean bankers and insurance syndicates, incidentally, though if the cap fits...

_Pearlhanger_, Jonathan Gash, 1985

Οπτικοποίηση εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2011)

...*just as an identity card is not a man, a credit rating is not a country*. (Leonard Cohen, στην απονομή του λογοτεχνικού βραβείου του Ιδρύματος του Πρίγκιπα των Αστουριών, 21/10/2011)
...όπως ένας άνθρωπος δεν είναι το δελτίο της ταυτότητάς του, έτσι και μια χώρα δεν είναι το χρέος της (Καθημερινή)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2011)

_"Soll die griechische Lehrerin denn verhungern?"_
[Πρέπει να πεθάνει της πείνας η Ελληνίδα δασκάλα;]

Ο Gregor Gysi, κοινοβουλευτικός εκπρόσωπος της Die Linke (Ντι Λίνκε, η Αριστερά), στη σημερινή συζήτηση στην Μπούντεσταγκ για την Ελλάδα, την Ευρώπη, τις τράπεζες, το EFSF κλπ κλπ, αναφέρεται στις μειώσεις μισθών που έχουν επιβληθεί στην Ελλάδα με τις πρόσφατες κυβερνητικές αποφάσεις.


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2011)

*Το «Κούρεμα» είναι ο δίσκος του Σαββόπουλου που περιέχει το «Κωλοέλληνες».*
Τουίτ που είδα στο Protagon.gr

Προφητικός ο Νιόνιος. Άλλοι τίτλοι στον δίσκο του 1989:
Μην περιμένετε αστειάκια, Ο άντρας και η γυναίκα δεν είναι ίσοι, Η αποτυχία της Αριστεράς...


----------



## Earion (Nov 1, 2011)

_Φοβάμαι ότι ζω σε μια περίοδο που αργότερα η Ιστορία θα καταγράψει ψυχρά ως «ύφεση». Ή, ακόμη χειρότερα και αρκετά αργότερα, ως «μεσαίωνα».
Φοβάμαι μήπως η πνευματική αφύπνιση που πολλοί ονειρευόμαστε αργήσει πολύ να έρθει.
Φοβάμαι να αφήσω την πατρίδα μου, φοβάμαι τον μαρασμό αν δεν την αφήσω.
Φοβάμαι για την πατρίδα μου. Φοβάμαι για τον άνθρωπο.
Φοβάμαι μη χάσω τον εαυτό μου, τον δρόμο μου, μην ξεχάσω να ζω._

Προμηθέας Αλειφερόπουλος, πρωτοεμφανιζόμενος σκηνοθέτης, συνέντευξη στον Γιάννη Ζουμπουλάκη (_Το Βήμα της Κυριακής_, 23.10.2011), πολύ πριν προστεθούν στη καθημερινότητά μας τα δημοψηφίσματα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2011)

Τιτίβισμα στο Protagon.gr:

*Ο Γιώργος στις κάνες.*

Ευκαιρία για επανάληψη:

Και τι να πει κανείς για την _κάννη_; Στο ΛΚΝ (και στον Κριαρά και το Μείζον): _κάννη_ (και _μονόκαννο, δίκαννο_ κ.τ.ό.), _κανναβάτσο, καννάβι_ και _κάνναβη_ και _κανναβούρι_. Όλα τα άλλα με ένα «ν»: _κανιά, καλαμοκάνης, κανάτα, κανέλα, κανελόνι, κάνουλα, κανόνι_ και παράγωγα. _Μακρύκαννη_ η καραμπίνα αλλά _στραβοκάνης_ ο ποδοσφαιριστής.
Στο ΛΝΕΓ όλα αυτά με την ετυμολογική ορθογραφία: και _κάννουλα_ και _καννόνι_ και _καννελόνι_.
Η αγορά βέβαια έχει μπερδέψει τα … κανιά της. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας που να γράφει _καννόνι_ ή _καννάτα_, αλλά οι περισσότεροι γράφουν _καναβάτσο_ (συντριπτικά) και _καναβούρι_ (με μικρή διαφορά). Για να μην πούμε πόσα _κάνη_, _δίκανο_ ή _κάναβη_ κυκλοφορούν. Θα έχω άδικο να προβλέψω ότι στο μέλλον η τάση θα είναι να γράφονται όλα αυτά με ένα «ν»; Πάντως, είναι πιο πιθανό σενάριο από το να γίνουν όλα με _δύο_ «ν». Το πολύ να κρατήσουμε τις _Κάννες_ με δύο…
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2909-Κάπου-χάνει-ο-χάννος-ένα-ή-δύο-ν

In the 10th century the town was known as Canua. The name may derive from "canna", a reed. Canua was probably the site of a small Ligurian port, and later a Roman outpost on Le Suquet hill, suggested by Roman tombs discovered here. Le Suquet housed an 11th-century tower which overlooked swamps where the city now stands. Most of the ancient activity, especially protection, was on the Lérins islands and the history of Cannes is the history of the islands.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannes

Cannes 
The city of southern France has a name of pre-Indoeuropean origin, from _kan_, 'height'. The old part of the town lies at the foot of low hills.
_Dictionary of Proper Names_


----------



## Elsa (Nov 2, 2011)

Το άκουσα προ ολίγου στο ραδιόφωνο: Σήμερα, των αγίων Αφθονίου, Ελπιδοφόρου, Ανεμποδίστου, Ακινδύνου, ΔΕΝ γιορτάζει ο Γιώργος Παπανδρέου...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2011)

Από σχόλιο στο προταγον:

Ο ΓΑΠ είναι καλός πρωθυπουργός αλλά σε REWIND!!..σκέψου τα όλα με αυτή τη σειρά : αρχικά μας ζητάει δημοψήφισμα, έπειτα κουρεύει το χρέος κατά 50%, τέλος παίρνει και 110 δις από το ΔΝΤ και μετά ανακοινώνει πως "Λεφτά υπάρχουν!" ... ποιος μαλακας του έδωσε ανάποδα το ντοσιέ ??!


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2011)

*Παγκοσμιοποίηση σημαίνει να πρέπει να τα βρουν Γιώργος-Σαμαράς πριν ανοίξει η αγορά του Τόκιο.*
Τουίτ στο protagon.gr

Ακριβώς!


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2011)

*Τελικά ήταν φίλοι στο Άμχερστ ή έκλεβε ο ένας τις γκόμενες του άλλου;*


----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2011)

Αυτό ήρθε σήμερα στο ηλεταχυδρομείο μου, ως αναπαραγωγή μηνύματος στο τουίτερ. Δεν κατάφερα να το επιβεβαιώσω στο τιτιβιστήριο, το βρήκα μόνο σε μια σελίδα του TVXS (ανορθόγραφο: νυαλά), αλλά για χιούμορ πίσσα μαύρο, σαν το κατράμι της κόλασης, σκίζει.

Ελάτε τώρα να κάψουμε τα μυαλά των Ευρωπαίων. Ας βγούμε στους δρόμους απαιτώντας δημοψήφισμα!

:devil:


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2011)

Εννοεί «ας *ξανα*βγούμε», μάλλον, γιατί στους αγανακτισμένους τουλάχιστον δύο ήταν τα βασικά συνθήματα: άμεση δημοκρατία, και πάρτε το μνημόνιο και φύγετε. Απορώ που δεν έγινε ακόμα αυτό που λέει το τιτίβισμα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2011)

Το δεύτερο σκέλος εννοείς, Παλ, έτσι; :)
Γιατί τα μυαλά των Ευρωπαίων δεν νομίζω να χρειάζονται άλλο κάψιμο, τους τα τσιγαρίσαμε, και όχι μόνο εμείς.
Τουίτ τουίτ, τσίου!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2011)

Τα μυαλά των Ευρωπαίων έχουν αναλάβει να τα τσιγαρίσουν ο Αντωνάκης και ο Γιωργάκης, από προχθές. Ιδίως αυτός ο Αντωνάκης, μάστορας στο τηγάνι


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2011)

Ναι, ψήνει ψάρι στα χείλια ου Αντουνάκ'ς ο Ανθόνιο ο Αντουάν. 
Και να τρώγαμε τουλάχιστον ψαράκι... Ούτε μια γοπίτσα δεν έχει μείνει, ούτε κοκαλάκι.  
Δε βαριέσαι, καλή είναι κι η φασολάδα, καλές είναι κι οι πέτρες. Hunger is a good sauce and so is hospitality. :s


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2011)

Και ο Βεστερβέλε υπέρ της παραμονής της Ελλάδας στο ευρώ. Πλέον θυμίζουμε καμπάνια για την σωτηρία της χελώνας καρέτα-καρέτα.​protagon.gr


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2011)

Statement made by George Karatzaferis, leader of the right-wing opposition party LAOS (People's Orthodox Rally):

«Η οικογένεια της Μαιρούλας θέλει η Μαιρούλα να παντρευτεί τον Γιαννάκη. Η οικογένεια του Γιαννάκη θέλει ο Γιαννάκης να παντρευτεί τη Μαιρούλα. Ο Γιαννάκης όμως δεν θέλει να παντρευτεί τη Μαιρούλα, γιατί βρομάει το στόμα της, και η Μαιρούλα δεν θέλει να παντρευτεί τον Γιαννάκη, γιατί βρομάνε τα πόδια του. Γιατί να θέλει κανείς να είναι κουμπάρος σε αυτόν το γάμο;»
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231136636

“Mary’s family wants Mary to marry Johnny. Johnny’s family wants Johnny to marry Mary. Johnny, however, does not want to marry Mary because her mouth stinks. Mary doesn’t want to marry Johnny because his feet stink. Now why would anyone want to be the best man at their wedding?”





(Ζούμε ιστορικές στιγμές. Δεν πρέπει να χάνονται αυτά!)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2011)

Και μετά κοροϊδεύουμε τον Καβαλιέρε.


----------



## Earion (Nov 10, 2011)

Δέκατη μέρα ουσιαστικά (δεύτερη τυπικά, έπειτα από τη χτεσινή κατά το σύνταγμα διαδικασία) μια χώρα ζει χωρίς πρωθυπουργό και κυβέρνηση. Η πολιτική τάξη σύσσωμη αρνείται αν αναλάβει ευθύνες. Κανείς δεν θέλει να γίνει πρωθυπουργός! Ε, τότε, γιατί διαμαρτύρονται που μας έρχονται οι Ράιχενμπαχ; Αυτοί και μπορούν και θέλουν.

Αυτό θα έγραφα στο Τουίτερ, αν είχα. Και μετά θα με έβαζαν στα _Κοψίδια και τσιμπολογήματα_ της Λεξιλογίας...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 10, 2011)

Σχετικό χτεσινοβραδινό, από μήνυμα στο Ράδιο Αρβύλα:
Τις τελευταίες πέντε μέρες που δεν έχουμε κυβέρνηση, πιάσαν τον Ψωμιάδη, δέσμευσαν τους λογαριασμούς του Λαυρεντιάδη, συνέλαβαν επιχειρηματίες που δεν απέδιδαν ΦΠΑ και απέλυσαν δύο υπαλλήλους του υπουργείου περιβάλλοντος επειδή χρηματίζονταν. Αν είναι έτσι, τότε τι την θέλουμε την κυβέρνηση;​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2011)

Η νέα κυβέρνηση θα ορκιστεί, λέει, αύριο κατά τις 11; Ας πούμε στις 11:11 της 11/11/11;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 10, 2011)

nickel said:


> Statement made by George Karatzaferis, leader of the right-wing opposition party LAOS (People's Orthodox Rally):
> 
> «Η οικογένεια της Μαιρούλας θέλει η Μαιρούλα να παντρευτεί τον Γιαννάκη. Η οικογένεια του Γιαννάκη θέλει ο Γιαννάκης να παντρευτεί τη Μαιρούλα. Ο Γιαννάκης όμως δεν θέλει να παντρευτεί τη Μαιρούλα, γιατί βρομάει το στόμα της, και η Μαιρούλα δεν θέλει να παντρευτεί τον Γιαννάκη, γιατί βρομάνε τα πόδια του. Γιατί να θέλει κανείς να είναι κουμπάρος σε αυτόν το γάμο;»
> http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231136636
> ...







_Mary Mack's father's makin' Mary Mack marry me
My father's makin' me marry Mary Mack
And I'm goin' to marry Mary for my Mary
to take care of me
Well all be making merry when I marry Mary Mack_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2011)

Εισήλθε, εισήλθε! (από ραδιορεπορτάζ --σιγά μην έμπαινε σε κοτζάμ προεδρικό...)


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2011)

Πάντως, αν πρώτος πρωθυπουργός της χώρας ήταν ο Μαυροκορδάτος, ο σημερινός κινδυνεύει ν’ αποδειχτεί μαυροκορδελάτος…
(Από το «Πρωθυπουργοί κι εξωφυλαρούχες» του Νίκου Σαραντάκου)


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2011)

«Τα προβλήματα θα επιλυθούν ταχύτερα και με μικρότερο κόστος εάν υπάρχει ενότητα, συνεννόηση και σύνεση». 
(Από τις πρώτες δηλώσεις του Λουκά Παπαδήμου ως πρωθυπουργού.)

«Είναι ένας άνθρωπος που μπορεί να αποτελεί εγγύηση, γιατί είναι αποδεκτός και από την κοινωνία και από το πολιτικό κατεστημένο και από τις τράπεζες, τα χρηματιστήρια, την Ευρώπη και το μέσο πολίτη».
(Γρηγόρης Ψαριανός της Δημοκρατικής Αριστεράς)

«Ο λαός πρέπει να αντιτάξει τη δική του εργατική-λαϊκή συμμαχία για να τους εμποδίσει και να τους ανατρέψει».
(Ανακοίνωσή του ΚΚΕ)

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231137025


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2011)

Γιατί αργεί να έρθει ο πρόεδρος Παπούλιας; Δεν θέλει ο ΓΑΠ να του υποβάλει την παραίτησή του;


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2011)

Από τον George στον Lucas. Πόλεμος των Άστρων.
(Τουίτ στο protagon.gr)


----------



## Earion (Nov 12, 2011)

*Το ΠΑΣΟΚ στην κυβέρνηση, το ΛΑΟΣ στην εξουσία.*

(Όσοι δεν καταλαβαίνετε την παραπομπή, πατήστε εδώ).


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2011)

Σκαλίζοντας τη Βιβλιοθήκη του Σπουδαστηρίου Νέου Ελληνισμού, με αφορμή εκείνο το νήμα που ανάρτησε ο Ζάζουλας (ευχαριστώ που μ' έστειλες σ' αυτή τη σπηλιά των θησαυρών, Ζαζ):
...
Έχω τη γνώμη πως το ελληνικό πατριαρχικό σπίτι, με όλη τη φροντίδα του για την αγωγή και τις αδιαφιλονίκητες ομορφιές της στοργής που κρύβει για τα ελληνόπαιδα, καλλιεργεί και δυναμώνει τον ατομισμό που είδαμε, με το να πνίγει υπερβολικά τις παιδικές ορμές ή τουλάχιστο ―γιατί στο ίδιο καταντά― με το [να] δίνει αγωγή που το παιδί την αισθάνεται, κάτω από τη στοργική οικογενειακή ατμόσφαιρα, σαν αδιάκοπη πίεση του εαυτού του. Έρχεται τότε αργότερα στην κοινωνική ζωή, σαν αντιστάθμισμα στην πίεση αυτή, ο πολίτης που με πρώτη ευκαιρία θα φανερωθεί από ραγιάς σατράπης, ο άνθρωπος ο εριστικός, ο απειθάρχητος και ο φιλόπρωτος, με την άσβηστη δίψα για ό,τι φαντάζεται ελευθερία, που θ’ αναζητεί αδιάκοπα και κυρίως την ικανοποίηση του ατόμου του και που δε θα δεχτεί κανένα είδος ζυγό στον τράχηλό του, ακόμη και τον απαραίτητο για τον πραγματικά ελεύθερο κοινωνικόν άνθρωπο που νοιώθει την ισοτιμία όλων. Έτσι όμως και στους πνευματικούς ακόμη εργάτες δεν αναχωνεύονται όσο πρέπει τα έμφυτα και πολύτιμα εγωιστικά ένστικτα σύμφωνα με την ανώτερη σκοπιμότητα του κοινωνικού συνόλου.

​[Απόσπασμα δ´], 1924. _Μανόλης Τριανταφυλλίδης Επιλογή από το έργο του_. Ινστιτούτο Νεοελληνικών Σπουδών - Ίδρυμα Μανόλη Τριανταφυλλίδη, 1982. 339.

Από αγιόπαιδα, αγυιόπαιδα. Καλή μας χώνεψη.


----------



## SBE (Nov 13, 2011)

Σήμερα είχα συζήτηση περί ατομικισμού και there is no such thing as society της αποδώ μεριάς. Και φυσικά αναγόταν στην πατριαρχική αγγλική κοινωνία, που μετατρέπει τα παιδιά κλπκλπκλπ

Απλά μου έκανε εντύπωση η ομοιότητα των επιχειρημάτων.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 15, 2011)

Ὁ γαμήσας μεριμνᾷ τὰ τοῦ κόσμου, πῶς ἀρέσει τῇ γυναικί (Α' Κορ. 7,33): Αμ, έτσι εξηγείται το πώς προέκυψαν τα «γαμησιάτικα»...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2011)

Από το Facebook:


----------



## Earion (Nov 21, 2011)

*This is the way the euro ends — not with a bang but with* *bunga bunga*.

Του Πωλ Κρούγκμαν στους _Τάιμς της Νέας Υόρκης_ (_Legends of the Fail_, 10.11.2011), ευθεία παραπομπή σε κάτι παλαιότερο και εξίσου (;) σπαρακτικό. 


_Έτσι τελειώνει ο κόσμος
Έτσι τελειώνει ο κόσμος
Έτσι τελειώνει ο κόσμος
Όχι μ’ ένα βρόντο μα μ’ ένα λυγμό._

μεταφράζει τον Έλιοτ ο Σεφέρης («Οι κούφιοι άνθρωποι», 1925)


_Έτσι τελειώνει ο κόσμος
Έτσι τελειώνει ο κόσμος
Έτσι τελειώνει ο κόσμος:
Όχι με μια έκρηξη, αλλά με μια αναγγελία δημοψηφίσματος_

αποδίδει ο σημερινός θεατής

Το βασίλειό μου για ένα ευφυολόγημα...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2011)

Από το Twitter:



 @neTpen neTpen 

Πραγματικά, πρέπει να πάψει ο Σαμαράς να μετατρέπει την αμφισβήτηση της ΔΙΚΗΣ του αξιοπιστίας σε εθνική αμφισβήτηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2011)

_Και βέβαια είναι βαρύ το επάγγελμά μας. Πιο εύκολο να λύνεις σταυρόλεξα παρά να φτιάχνεις τα δρομολόγια._

Σταθμάρχης λεωφορείων, απαντάει σε ρεπόρτερ του Alpha που τον ρωτάει ποια είναι η γνώμη του που οι σταθμάρχες θα εξαιρούνται πλέον από τα βαρέα επαγγέλματα. Πριν από λίγο, στο δελτίο ειδήσεων του σταθμού.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 24, 2011)

Το άκουσα κι εγώ και κόντεψα να πέσω απ' την καρέκλα από τα γέλια. Κι έτσι μάθαμε ότι το να φτιάχνεις πρόγραμμα δρομολογίων καθισμένος στο γραφείο του σταθμάρχη είναι "βαρύ και ανθυγιεινό" επάγγελμα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 25, 2011)

Μην κοροϊδεύετε τον άνθρωπο. Με δυσκολία καταφέρνει να λύσει το σταυρόλεξό του κι εσείς αντί να αντιληφθείτε το δράμα του...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2011)

Άσε, βγήκαν από τα βαρέα και οι κομμώτριες και οι ζαχαροπλάστες, τι να πεις... Και αντί γι' αυτούς, μπήκαν και κάτι άχρηστοι κουραμπιέδες, όπως οι νοσηλευτές.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2011)

Μην ξεχνάς τις αστείες φατσούλες, όλο και κάποιος θα βρεθεί που θα παρεξηγήσει το χιούμορ...


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Άσε, βγήκαν από τα βαρέα και οι κομμώτριες και οι ζαχαροπλάστες, τι να πεις... Και αντί γι' αυτούς, μπήκαν και κάτι άχρηστοι κουραμπιέδες, όπως οι νοσηλευτές.


Και οι κουραμπιέδες, άμα έχουν μπόλικο βούτυρο, βαριοί και ανθυγιεινοί είναι.
Για τις κομμώτριες, έχεις χτενίσει ποτέ κουραμπιέ, να δεις την άχνη τη γλύκα; :twit:


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Μην ξεχνάς τις αστείες φατσούλες, όλο και κάποιος θα βρεθεί που θα παρεξηγήσει το χιούμορ...


Σωστά 


Palavra said:


> Άσε, βγήκαν από τα βαρέα και οι κομμώτριες και οι ζαχαροπλάστες, τι να πεις... Και αντί γι' αυτούς, μπήκαν και κάτι άχρηστοι κουραμπιέδες, όπως οι νοσηλευτές.


:inno::twit: (εντάξει, νομίζω έβαλα αρκετές :))


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2011)

daeman said:


> ...αλλά χέρι στη φωτιά δε βάζω. Πάλευα πριν στο τζάκι και κάηκα.



Ο Γιώργος Καρατζαφέρης είχε να πει κάτι και γι' αυτό:

«Η Ευρώπη είναι σαν το τζάκι. Πολύ μακριά κρυώνεις, πολύ κοντά καίγεσαι».
http://www.tovima.gr/politics/article/?aid=431940

Η απάντηση από τα τουίτ του Protagon.gr:
"Η Ευρώπη είναι σαν το τζάκι". Και "σαν το τζάνκι" να έλεγε, πάλι μέσα θα έπεφτε.


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2011)

Μη λες για ευρωτζάνκια και μου θυμίζεις τις δόσεις μας. :scared:


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2011)

Από τα tweets του Protagon.gr:

Αν προωθείται Ευρώπη δύο ταχυτήτων εμείς πάμε με την όπισθεν.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 29, 2011)

Ομοίως:

Σήμερα απολογείται ο ηγούμενος Εφραίμ. Κάτι μου λέει πως θα καταλήξει να δείχνει στην ανακρίτρια φωτογραφίες από την περιοδεία της Αγίας Ζώνης της Παναγίας στην Ρωσία.


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Ομοίως:
> 
> Σήμερα απολογείται ο ηγούμενος Εφραίμ. Κάτι μου λέει πως θα καταλήξει να δείχνει στην ανακρίτρια φωτογραφίες από την περιοδεία της Αγίας Ζώνης της Παναγίας στην Ρωσία.



Άσε, τον έχω ικανό μέχρι και οικόπεδο να της πουλήσει and get away with it. :inno:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2011)

Σαν μουσική κομπανία είναι! Τους λείπει μόνο το μπαγλαμαδάκι.

_(Κακεντρεχές αλλά ακριβές σχόλιο σε πούρο νεοδημοκρατικό ιστολόγιο, με αφορμή τη χτεσινή εκδήλωση της ΔΗΜΑΡ.)_


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 29, 2011)

Μα χάθηκε να βρουν ένα μακρύ τραπέζι να τους βάλουν να καθίσουν; Δεν υπάρχει πιο γελοία και αμήχανη στάση από αυτή των καθισμένων στην πτυσσόμενη καρεκλίτσα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2011)

Χρ. Παπουτσής: «Προτιμώ σπασμένο μάρμαρο παρά σπασμένο κεφάλι».

Αφού γίναμε η κοινωνία όπου ή τα μάρμαρα θα κοπανάμε ή τα κεφάλια μας...


----------



## stathis (Dec 8, 2011)

nickel said:


> Χρ. Παπουτσής: «Προτιμώ σπασμένο μάρμαρο παρά σπασμένο κεφάλι».


Τα λόγια είναι πολύ φτηνά σ' αυτόν τον τόπο, αλλά η ντροπή πανάκριβη...


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2011)

Τουίτ στο protagon.gr:

*To trend στο Βατικανό φέτος ήταν η Συρία. Στο Φανάρι η παγκόσμια ειρήνη. Τόσα χρόνια, τόσες εκκλήσεις και ουδείς ανησυχεί μήπως δεν υπάρχει κανένας εκεί πάνω. *


----------



## Earion (Jan 14, 2012)

*Life is a sexually transmitted disease and the mortality rate is one hundred percent*


Το είπε ο Σκωτσέζος ψυχίατρος R. D. Laing


----------



## Palavra (Jan 19, 2012)

*- Να επαναλάβω μόνο μία ερώτηση για λόγους σαφήνειας.
- Κύριε συνήγορε, η επανάληψη μπορεί να είναι μήτηρ της μαθήσεως αλλά είναι και αδελφή της βαρεμάρας. Δηλαδή, φτάνει με τις ερωτήσεις.*
(Πρωτοδίκης -θεός- σε δικηγόρο. Κτίριο 2, Ευελπίδων. Υπόθεση πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, Τετάρτη πρωί)

Από τη σημερινή Άθενς Βόις.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 24, 2012)

Χρυσοχοΐδης:
Δεν διάβασα το μνημόνιο γιατί: 
...περίμενα να βγει η ταινία.
...δεν άνοιγε το attachment.
...νόμιζα ότι το είχαμε για την Τετάρτη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 24, 2012)

...γιατί ήθελα να _είμαι υπουργός Ανάπτυξης σε μια χώρα που βρίσκεται σε ύφεση_ (η άλλη κοτσάνα που επαναλαμβάνει συνέχεια εσχάτως, λες και έχουμε ξεχάσει τους λυτούς και δεμένους που είχε βάλει για να πάρει το Υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης --μαζί με την Εμπορική Ναυτιλία, βεβαίως βεβαίως)


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 24, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Χρυσοχοΐδης:
> Δεν διάβασα το μνημόνιο γιατί:
> ...περίμενα να βγει η ταινία.
> ...δεν άνοιγε το attachment.
> ...νόμιζα ότι το είχαμε για την Τετάρτη.



...το έφαγε ο σκύλος. και η γάτα. και το χρυσόψαρο. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Palavra (Jan 24, 2012)

Ημίμετρα. Εγώ, όταν με βραβεύσουν, θα μηνύσω το κράτος, θα κάψω το χρηματικό έπαθλο, και θα εκτελέσω όλα τα μέλη της κριτικής επιτροπής.
http://twitter.com/augustecorteau
Προφανώς το λέει για τον Ντίνο Χριστιανόπουλο, που αρνήθηκε το μεγάλο βραβείο γραμμάτων.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 12, 2012)

Στο Τουίτερ, από δημοσιογράφο που έχει ζήσει τη χρεοκοπία της Αλβανίας:

*N. Ago* @*NikoAgo* ​Το 48,1% των Ελλήνων λέει ναι στη χρεοκοπία. Νομίζουν πως είναι εκδρομή στην Αράχοβα. Επειδή "έχω πάει", τους λέω πως είναι Ιμαλάια ξυπόλητος.​


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> *Τόσα χρόνια, τόσες εκκλήσεις και ουδείς ανησυχεί μήπως δεν υπάρχει κανένας εκεί πάνω. *


Επειδή είναι σίγουροι ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένας εκεί πάνω. Αν υπήρχε λες να τους άφηνε να αλωνίζουν;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 12, 2012)

Earion said:


> *Life is a sexually transmitted disease and the mortality rate is one hundred percent*


Καλόοοοο!


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2012)

*Αυξήθηκαν οι άστεγοι.*

Καλημέρα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 13, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Στο Τουίτερ, από δημοσιογράφο που έχει ζήσει τη χρεοκοπία της Αλβανίας:
> 
> *N. Ago* @*NikoAgo* ​Το 48,1% των Ελλήνων λέει ναι στη χρεοκοπία. Νομίζουν πως είναι εκδρομή στην Αράχοβα. Επειδή "έχω πάει", τους λέω πως είναι Ιμαλάια ξυπόλητος.​


Ομοίως και ο Γκάζι Καπλάνι:


_«Εμείς αγριόχορτα θα φάμε και τον σοσιαλισμό δεν θα τον προδώσουμε, την Αλβανία δεν την ξεπουλάμε!»_
Enver Hoxha, Κεντρική Πλατεία των Τιράνων, 1963

ΥΓ. Και πράγματι αγριόχορτα καταλήξαμε να φάμε. Όχι ο Ενβέρ Χ., αλλά εμείς που δεν είχαμε γεννηθεί ακόμα και εκείνοι που ζητωκραύγαζαν από κάτω. Φυσικά ούτε σοσιαλισμός δεν υπήρχε στο τέλος, ούτε Αλβανία…​


----------



## Palavra (Feb 14, 2012)

Δεν ήξερα πού να το βάλω, οπότε το βάζω εδώ. Είμαι σήμερα το πρωί στο λεωφορείο και πίσω μου μια 20χρονη νεαρή μιλάει στο κινητό της.

-Είναι χυδαίο, είναι οικτρό...​

_Ωπ, η σκεφτόμενη νεολαία_, σκέφτομαι. _Θα πει για τις περικοπές των μισθών... Μπα, θα πει για τις φωτιές στο κέντρο, εξάλλου ήδη άρχισε να φαίνεται η μαυρίλα από 'δώ... ή μήπως θα πει ότι η γενιά της θα πληρώσει τα λάθη των προηγούμενων; - δίκιο θα 'χει πάντως ό,τι και να πει._

...είναι σήμερα του Αγίου Βαλεντίνου και δίνω μάθημα! Και όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά δίνω και αύριο και μεθαύριο!​


----------



## SBE (Feb 14, 2012)

:clap::clap::clap:
Είναι και χυδαίο και οικτρό το ότι δεν έχει γίνει αργία η γιορτή των ανθοπωλών :lol:


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Πανέξυπνα και τα δύο σκίτσα του Πετρουλάκη στην Καθημερινή, το χτεσινό και το σημερινό.


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2012)

Τιτίβισμα:

Εντάξει, οι Ευρωπαίοι σοσιαλδημοκράτες στέλνουν ανθρώπους στην Ελλάδα για να προτείνουν αναπτυξιακά μέτρα. Θα έχουμε και σκιώδη τρόικα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2012)

Στα περίπτερα θα βρείτε σήμερα και το πρώτο τεύχος της Ελευθεροτυπίας των απεργών. Κάποτε μπορεί να αποκτήσει και συλλεκτική αξία:


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 15, 2012)

Από το Τουίτερ. (Λογόκρινα λίγο μία λέξη, επειδή μπορεί μερικοί επισκέπτες να τη βρουν λίγο βαριά.)


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2012)

*Η αλήθεια βρίσκεται στο διάκενο των φανατισμών. *
Από άρθρο του Νίκου Γ. Ξυδάκη στην Καθημερινή.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 20, 2012)

Ένα λάθος κόμμα μπορεί να σου χαλάσει όλη τη σύνταξη, έλεγε η δασκάλα στο σχολείο. Τώρα κατάλαβα ότι δεν εννοούσε τα γραπτά. (23000 γκουγκλεύσεις ως σήμερα)


----------



## Earion (Feb 23, 2012)

Δεν θέλω να αποποιηθώ των ευθυνών μου, αλλά θεωρώ αστείο να υποθέσει κανείς ότι την καταναλωτική, τη χρηματιστηριακή και την επενδυτική Ελλάδα την καθόριζε ένα και μόνο περιοδικό του “βλάχου” Κωστόπουλου!

(…) Φυσικά είχαμε και εμείς ευθύνες. Ως ύλη μιλάω…

Ο Πέτρος Κωστόπουλος απολογείται μπροστά σ' ένα άδειο τάφο. Όχι του Γιόρικ, του ελληνικού λαϊφστάϊλ.


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2012)

Εγώ θεωρώ κοψίδι την πρώτη πρώτη φράση του άρθρου:
_Φτάνει μια μέρα, στη ζωή κάθε άντρα, η στιγμή του απολογισμού. _

Η μαγκιά, η ασχετοσύνη, η αισθητική κι ο μισογυνισμός του συγκεκριμένου λαϊφστάιλ σε μια πρόταση. Απόδειξη ότι κατά βάθος ήταν τόσο ελληνικό όσο κι οι ταινίες του Ξανθόπουλου.


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2012)

Τίτλος που σχεδόν με κάνει να θέλω να αρχίσω νήμα που θα τιτλοφορείται «Εμβληματικοί τίτλοι»:

*Ταπεινά σκουλήκια θυσιάζουν το σεξ για χάρη της αθανασίας*
http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1231183806

Μόνο ταπεινά σκουλήκια θα το έκαναν αυτό.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> *Ταπεινά σκουλήκια θυσιάζουν το σεξ για χάρη της αθανασίας*
> http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1231183806


Μια αιωνιότητα χωρίς σεξ; Αυτό θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να είναι ο ορισμός τής κόλασης! 

Πάντως ό,τι και να κάνουν τα σκουλήκια (δλδ οι αρειανοί), την υπέρτατη θυσία την κάνουν τα μπαόκια:


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2012)

«...δεν μπορεί για την έκδοση άδειας λειτουργίας ενός φιλανθρωπικού ιδρύματος να απαιτούνται περισσότερο από τρία χρόνια, σε μια περίοδο μάλιστα που η Εκκλησία προσπαθεί με κάθε τρόπο να αναλάβει το έργο της προνοιακής μέριμνας». — Αρχιεπίσκοπος Ιερώνυμος
http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/39042...κό-ίδρυμα-χρειάζονται-3-χρόνια-γραφειοκρατίας

Στο τέλος, εκτός από μαύρη οικονομία, θα έχουμε και μαύρη φιλανθρωπία.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...]μια περίοδο μάλιστα που η Εκκλησία προσπαθεί με κάθε τρόπο να αναλάβει το έργο της προνοιακής μέριμνας». — Αρχιεπίσκοπος Ιερώνυμος


Εδώ γελάμε. α) Υπάρχουν ήδη φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα της εκκλησίας, β) αν κόπτεται για τους άπορους, ας χαρίσει καμιά μίτρα, καμιά ποιμαντορική ράβδο, κάνα χρυσό σταυρό, όλο και κάτι τέτοια μικροπράγματα θα του βρίσκονται - άσε που ο έχων δύο χιτώνας ξέρετε τώρα, πόσο μάλλον ο έχων πεντ' έξι εφτά χρυσούς σταυρούς. Για να μην αρχίσω πάλι για τους μισθούς και έρθει να μου την πει η SBE.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2012)

*Καρμικός βολβός!*

Έκφραση που πρέπει να περάσει στο χρονικό του 2012, από τιτίβισμα που λέει:
Φάτε μάτια πατάτες. Στην αρχή του ελληνικού κράτους ο Καποδίστριας εξαπάτησε τους Έλληνες για να φέρει πατάτες. Τώρα που είμαστε στα τελειώματα, πάλι οι πατάτες μπροστά. Καρμικός βολβός.

Στο σίριαλ «Πατάτες» έχει προστεθεί και η ανακοίνωση του Γραφείου Τύπου της ΚΕ του ΚΚΕ, με τίτλο «Επιχείρηση εξαπάτησης του λαού με το “κίνημα της πατάτας”» (το οποίο, σας παρακαλώ, ας μη σχολιάσετε εδώ, αν σας έρθει τέτοια επιθυμία).


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2012)

Μια που λέμε για σήριαλ, στα φρέσκα επεισόδια του NCIS ο κακός έχει χρέη και τον ρωτάνε κατά την ανάκριση πως κι έτσι αυτός απαντάει με το ανάλογο αναιδές ύφος: _είχα κάτι επενδύσεις στην Ελλάδα. _


----------



## daeman (Mar 4, 2012)

...
“Indoors or out, no one relaxes 
in March, that month of wind and taxes, 
the wind will presently disappear, 
the taxes last us all the year.”

Ogden Nash, "Thar She Blows", _Versus_, 1949.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2012)

*Με τέτοιο κυβερνητικό σχήμα δεν είναι πλέον αμαρτία οι εκλογές; Χαλάς τέτοια κυβέρνηση; Είναι δυνατόν;*

Για να σας ομολογήσω πόσο τον νιώθω τον συντάκτη αυτού του τιτιβίσματος, είμαι διατεθειμένος μέχρι και να καταθέσω τη σύνθεση μιας υποθετικής κυβέρνησης Σαμαρά. Ή και άλλων σχημάτων. Όπως και της αντιπολίτευσης...
:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2012)

Μπα...

Αλλαγή θα ήταν να έβαζε υπουργό Παιδείας τον Μανόλη Τριανταφυλλίδη.

Όλα μισά τα κάνει τα θαύματα αυτός ο Παπαδήμος...


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2012)

Και ο φίλος μου ο καθηγητής —έξυπνος άνθρωπος κατά τα άλλα— ξαφνιάζεται πως οι μαθητές του έβαλαν τώρα στόχο και «όσους δεν τους πάνε εκδρομή». Λες και, άμα μάθει ένα παιδί να αντιδρά με μπογιές, νεράντζια και μολότοφ, θα χρησιμοποιεί τα «όπλα» του, μόνο εκεί που το εγκρίνουν οι καθηγητές του.
*Απ' τις φωτοβολίδες στις μολότοφ*
Του Σταύρου Θεοδωράκη
Στο protagon.gr


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2012)

Ακριβώς έτσι είχα σχολιάσει πριν λίγες μέρες την είδηση ότι κάποιοι έριχναν γιαούρτια και καρέκλες στον Νταλάρα. Είπα ότι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι ανατρέφουν μια γενιά παιδιών που θα χρησιμοποιούν αυτόν τον τρόπο για να δείχνουν τη δυσαρέσκειά τους και τη διαφωνία τους, και να μην εκπλαγούν καθόλου όταν θα φάνε στο κεφάλι κανένα γιαούρτι ή καμιά καρέκλα από τα έφηβα βλαστάρια τους.


----------



## SBE (Mar 19, 2012)

Εννοείτε ότι δεν ήταν έφηβα βλαστάρια όσοι φέρονταν έτσι;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2012)

Αυτοί στον Νταλάρα; Κάθε άλλο παρά έφηβοι ήταν.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2012)

James Cameron back on surface after deepest ocean dive
Hollywood director James Cameron has returned to the surface after plunging nearly 11km (seven miles) down to the deepest place in the ocean, the Mariana Trench in the western Pacific.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-17503395

[David] Cameron has said the former treasurer's comments were "unacceptable" and "wrong" and that he had not arranged for anybody to visit No 10 and there was no question of donors influencing policy.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-17516853

Which Cameron touched bottom today?


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2012)

Ιστορική διατύπωση: «Θα γεμίσει Κακά το γήπεδο».

Όταν στο γήπεδο του ΑΠΟΕΛ έπαιζε ήδη ένας Κακά με την ομάδα της Λευκωσίας και ετοιμαζόταν να μπει και ο γνωστός Κακά να βοηθήσει τη Ρεάλ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2012)

Δικαιολογεί το δόγμα «όταν ο επενδυτής θέλει κάτι που δεν επιτρέπεται από τη νομοθεσία, αλλάζουμε τον νόμο». Όμως αλίμονο, μόνο τυχοδιώκτες επενδύουν σε χώρες χωρίς κανόνες.
*Τσιμέντο - Ελλάδα : 1-0*
του Κρίτωνος Αρσένη
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.post&id=13711


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2012)

Εξαιρετικό βρίσκω όμως και το πρώτο σχόλιο στο πιο πάνω άρθρο (ο κ. Αρσένης είναι _ευρωβουλευτής του ΠΑΣΟΚ_):

κατανοώ τις ανησυχιες σας και το εκτιμώ αφάνταστα που αντι να τις μοιραστείτε με τον αρμόδιο υπουργό τις μοιράζεστε με εμάς! θέλετε να έρθουμε στις Βρυξέλλες να διαδηλώσουμε ή προτείνετε να το κάνουμε έξω από το αρμόδιο υπουργείο; ή μήπως να μας κλείσετε ραντεβού με τον κ. Παπακωνσταντίνου να του τα πούμε κατ'ιδίαν; Πάντως αν αποφασίσετε να του τα μεταφέρετε εσείς θα το εκτιμούσαμε αφάνταστα!


----------



## Palavra (Apr 3, 2012)

Σήμερα το ελληνικό ΥΠΕΞ θα διευκρινίσει ότι ουδέποτε παραιτήθηκε των αποζημιώσεων για τους περσικούς πολέμους. 
protagon.gr


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2012)

Το περσικό ΥΠΕΞ θα μας στείλει τον δικό του λογαριασμό από βδομάδα...


----------



## Palavra (Apr 3, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το περσικό ΥΠΕΞ θα μας στείλει τον δικό του λογαριασμό από βδομάδα...


:lol:


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2012)

...
*Bradree in Bradford* In Britain, the surprising victory by George Galloway in a parliamentary by-election in Bradford West a week ago introduced a new word to the political lexicon: _bradreeism_. It seems to be from a bit of bilingual wordplay. The constituency has many second- or third-generation British Muslim voters, mainly of Pakistani stock. The word is from Urdu _biradiri_, roughly meaning brotherhood, family or kinship, but which also refers to social stratification based on clan affiliations. It has been blended with the name of the city to create _bradree_ and then confirmed as an English word by adding the _-ism_ suffix. It refers to the way in which political leaders from this community have in the past been chosen from a very small number of families through their connections rather than their talent. 

 
Μπιραντίρι μπίρι-μπίρι, στη χώρα τού παλιομπατίρη (εν Μπατιριστάν, βρ' αμάν αμάν).
*Σ*ι*νάφεια.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2012)

*Δεν χρειάζεται σχέδιο. Σχεδία χρειάζεται. *

Τιτίβισμα στο protagon.gr


----------



## bernardina (Apr 9, 2012)

http://www.thisiscolossal.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/tree-1.jpg

Photographer Marianne Kjølner snapped this pair of photographs of a bizarre tree in Denmark. Of the photo she says:
This old pink house is situated at the old dunes, a few hundred meters from the west coast, a very windy place were there isn’t much that can grow. So the tree can only grow where it has shelter. It has looked this way always.

Via http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2012/04/perennial-paint-job/


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2012)

... ο Αντώνης Σαμαράς οδηγείται στην πιο κρίσιμη εκλογική μάχη της ζωής του ως έρμαιο των λαθών του. Επί δύο χρόνια, υποστήριζε ότι ακολουθούσε αντιμνημονιακή γραμμή, προκειμένου να μην αφήσει την οργή να πάρει κατεύθυνση προς τα αριστερά· και το μόνο που κατάφερε ήταν να δημιουργήσει ένα δεξιό αντιμνημονιακό κόμμα, το οποίο δηλώνει ότι δεν έχει πρόβλημα να συνεργαστεί με την Αριστερά.

Στέφανος Κασιμάτης, «Σαματάς στο Αιγάλεω», Καθημερινή 10/4/2012


----------



## Palavra (Apr 11, 2012)

Σύμφωνα με έγκυρες πληροφορίες, ο Τσοχατζόπουλος σούφρωσε και κάτι δρακουλίνια που 'χα φυλαγμένα στο ντουλάπι για τη λιγούρα.
Ο Ογκίστ Κορτώ τουιτάρει


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2012)

*Ο Άκης δεν θα είχε υπάρξει, αν δεν είχε συνυπάρξει.*

Από το άρθρο του Γιάννη Πρετεντέρη «Η σιωπή για τον Άκη» (Βήμα, 14/4/2012)


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2012)

*Προς το παρόν, οι μόνοι από τους οποίους αισθάνθηκε ο Άκης την ανάγκη να ζητήσει συγγνώμη, είναι οι δημοσιογράφοι έξω από το ανακριτικό γραφείο.*

Από τιτίβισμα


----------



## daeman (Apr 17, 2012)

...
*Ρε παιδιά, δεν είναι αυτό το σπίτι του Άκη, το διπλανό είναι!
* 
 

Σχόλιο περαστικού προς καμιά 40ριά διαμαρτυρόμενους, συγκεντρωμένους μπροστά απ' αυτό που νόμιζαν τσοχατζοπούλειο οικία. Διά ώτων και στόματος φίλου, κατοίκου της περιοχής.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2012)

Και εννοούσε το Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης; :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 17, 2012)

Και πώς να ξεtschumiσεις από κει;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 24, 2012)

Από το Τουίτερ:
 *Konstantinos Zoulas* ‏  RT @*TreloTrol* Ελεος! Κι αυτό κλεμμένο! Η «ιδέα» της Μουτσάτσου http://bit.ly/I2r3Pz και ο Καναδός που την «ενέπνευσε» http://bit.ly/JumTFn

Πραγματικά, η ελληναράδικη γελοιότητα σε πλήρη άνθιση. Δείτε τα δύο βίντεο. Απλώς το δεύτερο είναι διαφήμιση μπίρας.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2012)

Και, εκτός από την απώλεια του μέτρου και την τέχνη να μετατρέπουμε το αστείο και το κωμικό σε γελοίο, πότε θα σταματήσει αυτή η ηλιθιότητα με το Hellas και το Hellene, αφού κάτσουμε να δούμε και τις αναπόφευκτες συνδέσεις με το hell που κάνει ο αγγλόφωνος; Ή η αυταπάτη, ότι μπορούμε να καθιερώσουμε κάποιο δίπολο: Greek είναι ο κακός, χρεωμένος Έλληνας, Hellene είναι ο περήφανος Έλληνας που μοίρασε το φως στην ανθρωπότητα.
:curse:


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 24, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν πρόσεξες στα σχόλια του YouTube το χυδαίο υβρεολόγιο εναντίον όποιου τόλμησε να μη θαυμάσει το εν λόγω πόνημα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2012)

...
I am Canadian - William Shatner (on Just For Laughs)






And no, I've never had green alien sex, but I'm sure it'd be quite an evening.
And yes, I've gone where no man has ever gone before _but... _I was in Mexico and her father gave me permission!


----------



## pidyo (Apr 24, 2012)

To Hellene τονίζεται στη λήγουσα; Πώς νόμιζα πως είναι παροξύτονο, όπως το δίνουν στα ηχητικά τους βοηθήματα το American Heritage και το Webster;


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2012)

Και τα δύο χρησιμοποιούνται. Εγώ το έλεγα πάντα Χελίν. Είναι μακρά η λήγουσα και ασκεί αναπόφευκτη έλξη. Το ουσιαστικό πάντως είναι Χέλας. Όχι Χελάς και Παπαχελάς.


----------



## sarant (Apr 24, 2012)

Συγνώμη, μόνο εγώ το βρίσκω αντιπαθέστατο αυτό το κατασκεύασμα, ιδίως από τη μέση και μετά, που την πιάνει η υστερία;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 24, 2012)

Όχι μόνο εσύ, βέβαια :) Εγώ το βρίσκω αποκρουστικό από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος. Ακόμα και μόνο επειδή προκαλεί τέτοια σχόλια Ελληναράδων.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 24, 2012)

Ο Αύγουστος Κορτώ στο Φέισμπουκ σχολιάζει το εν λόγω βίντεο:
*Είμαστε απολύτως σίγουροι ότι αυτό το 'χελίν' δεν είναι το παστό χέλι στα Κυπριακά;*​


----------



## pidyo (Apr 24, 2012)

Πάντως αν χρειάζεται η Μουτσάτσου μουσική υπόκρουση για το χελίν της, υπάρχει εύκαιρο αυτό που ριμάρει κιόλας.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 24, 2012)

Self-critique τη λέμε την αυτοκριτική, ρε παιδιά; (_Καλά, εσύ εκεί κόλλησες;_ ) Μετά θέλω κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τη σχέση της Αγοράς στην αρχαία Αθήνα με τη free market. Έχω μια παρομοίωση στο μυαλό μου, αλλά μάλλον θα την κόψει η λογοκρισία.


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Πάντως αν χρειάζεται η Μουτσάτσου μουσική υπόκρουση για το χελίν της, υπάρχει εύκαιρο αυτό που ριμάρει κιόλας.


:up:
χελινμεχικανιστί: 
Χολήν, χολήν, χολήν, χολήν και όξος με ποτίζουνε μαθές
Χελίν, Χελίν, Χελίν, Χελίν, σ' εκλιπαρώ Γραικιά να μη με λες!  
And I'm beggin' of you, please don't take my man; he's a helluvagreek.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 24, 2012)

Ρισπέχτ, Δαεμάνε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 25, 2012)

Είμαστε Χέλληνες (του Σπύρου Σεραφείμ)
Αλλού τις αγριάδες, Κατερίνα (της Ρέας Βιτάλη)

Από το πρόταγκον


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 25, 2012)

Η Άννα Δαμιανίδη στο Facebook:
*Mάι νέιμ ιζ Αννα αντ άι αμ γκρίκ. Νοτ χιλίν, αντ άι σπικ εν άνσιεντ λένγκουιτζ ενρίτσντ ουίθ τέρκις ουόρντς: άι σιχτίρ!*​


----------



## bernardina (Apr 25, 2012)

Εμένα, πάλι, μου έφερε στο μυαλό κάτι τέτοιο. (Δεν αντέχω την υστερία -και δη την επίπλαστη, που περνιέται ή _προσπαθεί_ να περάσει για δίκαιη οργή μη χε...)


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2012)

Ετοιμαζόμουν να φτιάξω νηματάκι, ξεπατικωτούρα, για τη λέξη _Γραικός_, αλλά έχει γράψει πολύ πιο πλούσιο και σφαιρικό ο Σαραντάκος στο ιστολόγιό του.
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/04/25/helin/

Βάζω μόνο ένα σύνδεσμο στα αγγλικά:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Name_of_Greece
Έχει και ωραία συλλογή με την ονομασία της Ελλάδας σε διάφορες γλώσσες.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 25, 2012)

Πάλι ο Αύγουστος Κορτώ, στο Facebook:

*Με λένε Μαριάννα, είμαι χούμια (χελληνική μούμια), και μπορώ να κολυμπάω σε πάνω από 6000 πισίνες - ιδιόκτητες.*


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 25, 2012)

Στο μπλογκ του Άρη Δημοκίδη στη Lifo, δημοσιεύεται η απάντηση της διαπράξασας το βίντεο, Κατερίνας Μουτσάτσου, καθώς και σχεδόν ολόκληρο το άρθρο του Sarant για το θέμα.
http://www.lifo.gr/team/bitsandpieces/30223


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2012)

Τιτίβισμα στο protagon.gr:

*Ο ΟΟΣΑ τοποθετεί την Ελλάδα στις χώρες με την υψηλότερη φορολογία. Φυσικά αυτό ισχύει για όσους πληρώνουν φόρους. *


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2012)

Σήμερα έχουν πιένες. Κι άλλα τιτιβίσματα εκεί:

*Συγγνώμη, αλλά εδώ αποκλείστηκε και η Ρεάλ, και ο Σαμαράς επιμένει ακόμα για αυτοδυναμία;

Ένα ντιμπέιτ Καμμένου-Τόμσεν το έκανες άνετα στο Βέγκας με μισό δισ. τηλεθεατές. 

Θα συμφωνήσετε ότι, ενώ περιμέναμε μία συναρπαστική προεκλογική περίοδο, μας έχει προκύψει βαρετά προβλέψιμη. 

Kαι η Νέα Δημοκρατία θα κάνει ανοιχτή συγκέντρωση. Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα μας είναι ότι αντιμετωπίζουμε το αυτονόητο ως είδηση. 

Ο Economist λέει ότι στην Ελλάδα οι επεμβάσεις επιμήκυνσης πέους είναι δέκα φορές περισσότερες από τον παγκόσμιο μέσο όρο. Δανεικά και εδώ;*

(In Greece, penis enlargements are performed ten times more often than the average. http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2012/04/daily-chart-13)


----------



## Elsa (Apr 26, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Στο μπλογκ του Άρη Δημοκίδη στη Lifo, δημοσιεύεται η απάντηση της διαπράξασας το βίντεο, Κατερίνας Μουτσάτσου, καθώς και σχεδόν ολόκληρο το άρθρο του Sarant για το θέμα.
> http://www.lifo.gr/team/bitsandpieces/30223



Και η απάντηση ενός Σπύρου:


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2012)

*Αποστολή στα «κατοικήσιμα» φεγγάρια του Δία ενέκρινε η Ευρώπη*

Ωχ, βρήκαν τι θα μας κάνουν κατά την έξοδό μας!


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2012)

...
Το σκουλήκι δεν φιμώνεται εύκολα, μόνο με τριβελίζει. 
Γιατί εισαγωγικά στα *κατοικήσιμα*; Και στα λεξικά υπάρχει η λέξη (και μάλιστα με πρώτο παράδειγμα ακριβώς ό,τι πρέπει για την περίπτωση: _Οι αστροναύτες διαπίστωσαν ότι η σελήνη δεν είναι κατοικήσιμη_) και στη Λεξιλογία. Η *κατοικησιμότητα* δεν υπάρχει, στο ΛΚΝ τουλάχιστον που κοίταξα (ποιος ανοίγει τώρα τα χάρτινα τούβλα; ), αλλά την έχουμε στη Λεξιλογία, σ' ένα χρυσό νήμα. :)

Άδερ δαν δατ (με τα άλλα λαθάκια του άρθρου στο in.gr δεν ασχολούμαι· ας πάρουν επιμελητές), 
here's a fresh, juicy (JUpiter ICy moon Explorer) article from BBC News. 

The Juice proposal was chosen over two other ideas - Athena [ωχωχωχ, αμαναμάν!], which envisages the biggest X-ray telescope ever built, and NGO, which would place a trio of high-precision satellites in space to detect gravitational waves. 
[waves of recession; two ideas cancelled: that's a double-dip recession] 

Για τον Γανυμήδη, την Καλλιστώ και την Ευρώπη, όταν καταφέρω να προσεδαφιστώ από το προσωπικό μου διάστημα (υποχρεώσεις). Αν μας στείλουν χωρίς τους πολιτευτές μας, δηλώνω εθελοντής.


----------



## Palavra (May 8, 2012)

Αν είχε χιούμορ η Πολεμική Αεροπορία θα ανακοίνωνε ότι αναχαιτίστηκαν τα ψεκαστικά και οι ουρανοί είναι πλέον καθαροί.
Από το τουίτερ.


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2012)

—Μένω κεχηνυία!
—Ναι; Κι εγώ μένω Λυκόβρυση!








http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/05/09/kexinotes/


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2012)

Από σχετικό ιστότοπο:
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΝΕΡΓΗ ΚΑΙ ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ ΕΝΑ ΛΑΠΤΟΠ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ IPHONE ΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΜΕΝΑ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ.​
(Η υπογράμμιση δική μου)


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2012)

Τιτίβισμα στο protagon.gr:

*O Σόιμπλε λέει ότι η γυναίκα του μιλάει με τα καλύτερα λόγια για την Ελλάδα. Να δείτε που θα κυλήσουμε σε επίπεδο κρεβατομουρμούρας...*


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> —Μένω κεχηνυία!
> —Ναι; Κι εγώ μένω Λυκόβρυση!


Είναι σαν το παλιό:

- Μένω άναυδος.
- Μένω Σόλωνος.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2012)

Όχι τιτίβισμα, αλλά κραυγή αγανάκτησης:

*Εντάξει, ρε καιρέ, το καταλάβαμε ότι γίναμε καταραμένος τόπος. Θα πρέπει να βρέχεις μέχρι το τέλος του Μάη μήνα;*


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 4, 2012)

Από το Facebook του Αύγουστου Κορτώ. 
(Προσοχή, λείπει η βασική λεπτομέρεια.)


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Από το Facebook του Αύγουστου Κορτώ.
> (Προσοχή, λείπει η βασική λεπτομέρεια.)


Ποια είναι η βασική λεπτομέρεια που λείπει; Εγώ βλέπω και τους τρεις (δηλαδή, και το ντουβάρι ανάμεσα).


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2012)

*...πριν αποφασίσουμε αν θα πάμε Κυκλάδες ή Σποράδες, πρέπει να σιγουρευτούμε πως δεν θα πάμε στον πάτο...*
Η κ. Αντιγόνη Λυμπεράκη στο protagon.gr


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2012)

Πετυχημένο τιτίβισμα που είδα στο Protagon.gr:

*Αν προσφύγει και η Ισπανία στον μηχανισμό στήριξης, οι άλλοι θα της δώσουν λεφτά και εμείς τεχνογνωσία αντίστασης. *


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2012)

Διάλογος στα σχόλια αναγνωστών της Ντέιλι Μέιλ σχετικά με τους εορτασμούς του Σαββατοκύριακου:

>> I looked at all the Royals seated, and I was saddened that the late Princess Diana and the Queen Mother was not part of the wonderful celebration.

> I miss Henry VIII as well...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

Δηλαδή: Μετά την επόμενη Κυριακή, υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να υπάρχει σε μία από τις χώρες του ομίλου Α (Τσεχία, Ρωσία, Πολωνία, Ελλάδα) συγκυβέρνηση με κομουνιστές; Και αυτή δεν θα είναι σε καμία από τις τρεις χώρες με το κόκκινο στη σημαία; Θα είναι σε αυτήν με τον σταυρό;


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> συγκυβέρνηση με κομουνιστές


Με την αριστερά. Που δεν είναι κομουνιστές.
http://www.newsbomb.gr/ekloges-2012...ga-den-eimaste-aristera--eimaste-kommoynistes


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2012)

*Η τέχνη του τιτιβίσματος*
Tου Παντελή Μπουκάλα
Καθημερινή, 29/6/2012

Στην τέχνη του λόγου η αγάπη για το μικρό και το ευσύνοπτο, συμπυκνωμένη στην απόφανση «μεγάλο έργο, μεγάλο κακό», κρατάει τουλάχιστον από τον καιρό του Καλλίμαχου του Κυρηναίου. Πάνε περίπου δυόμισι χιλιετίες από τον 4ο/3ο αιώνα, οπότε άκμασε ο σπουδαίος λόγιος και ποιητής που χρησιμοποίησε συστηματικά την ίδια την ποίηση για να εξαπολύσει λιβέλους κατά των λογοτεχνικών του αντιπάλων και για να υπερασπίσει την αισθητική του θεωρία. Μολονότι ποιητής πάντως και σοφός, άρα ένας από αυτούς που, κατά Καβάφη, ακούνε τη «μυστική βοή των πλησιαζόντων γεγονότων» καθαρότερα από τους άλλους, δεν θα μπορούσε να μαντέψει τον «Έρωτα του Ελαχίστου» που άνοιξε τα φτερά του στις μέρες μας - φτερά τόσο μεγάλα που τείνουν να σκιάσουν άλλες μορφές του δημόσιου λόγου, εκτενέστερες.

Μιλάω για τον απόλυτο μινιμαλισμό του τουίτερ και των τιτιβισμάτων (κι άντε τώρα να γράψεις «τιττύβισμα», όπως θέλει το Λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη, αυτό το ονοματοποιημένο, ηχομιμητικό «τιτίβισμα», όταν έτσι, απλουστευμένο, το γράφουν γενιές και γενιές). Το ηλεκτρονικό κείμενο - μήνυμα των 140 χαρακτήρων θα μπορούσε να αποτελέσει τη βάση για μια νέου τύπου λογοτεχνία, κάτι σαν τα ακαριαία χαϊκού σε εκδοχή απελευθερωμένη από τη δεσμευτική φόρμα. Ήδη άρχισαν άλλωστε οι σχετικοί διαγωνισμοί διηγήματος.

Τα εκ κατασκευής υπερλακωνικά τιτιβίσματα συμφωνούν και απορρέουν απ’ όλα τα ισχύοντα δόγματα, περιοριστικά της ζωής μας ώς ένα βαθμό (συνήθως μεγάλο), με κυριότερο εξ όλων το λατρευτικά αντιμετωπιζόμενο «ο χρόνος είναι χρήμα», όπερ σημαίνει ότι αν θες να πεις κάτι, πες το χωρίς να σπαταλάς τον χρόνο σου και τον χρόνο όσων σε διαβάζουν. Αν όμως ο δημόσιος λόγος πάσχει, μπορεί να γιατρευτεί με τιτιβίσματα; Το ερώτημα δεν είναι «τεχνοφοβικό», ή τουλάχιστον έτσι ελπίζω. Βλέποντας πόσο μεγάλη είναι η παρεμβατική ισχύς του τουίτερ και πόσο η δημόσια συζήτηση (για τα κόμματα, την τέχνη, τα μίντια, το ποδόσφαιρο...) στρέφεται γύρω από το τιτίβισμα κάποιου «επωνύμου», συμπεραίνουμε ότι σχεδόν τα μόνα «μηνύματα» που βρίσκουν παραλήπτες είναι τα «τουίτ». Τα τιτιβίσματα εντούτοις, λόγω της ιδιοσυστασίας τους, δεν μπορεί να είναι, στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις, άλλο απ’ ό,τι είναι τώρα: μπηχτές (για να τραφεί το κουτσομπολιό), αστειάκια, αξιώματα ή χρησμοί, επίτηδες σκοτεινοί όχι για να έχουν πολλές σημασίες, ανάλογα με την ανάγνωση, αλλά για να φαίνεται ότι έχουν βαριά σημασία, ακόμα και αν δεν έχουν την παραμικρή.

Μας πήρε λ.χ. μια βδομάδα να σκεφτόμαστε τι ακριβώς εννοούσε ο τουιτάρων κ. Παπουτσής με τον «προσωπικό του επαναπροσδιορισμό». Και χάσαμε έτσι τον χρόνο μας, που «είναι χρήμα». Ενώ αν είχε πει διά μακρών τι (δεν) ήθελε να πει, σε μισή ώρα θα αλλάζαμε θέμα. Το ίδιο θα συνέβαινε με τις βλακειούλες κάποιας καλλιτέχνιδας για τη Χρυσή Αυγή, που της πρόσφεραν την κατά Γουόρχολ δεκάλεπτη φήμη, όπως καθετί το προκλητικά βλακώδες.


Σχόλια:
1. Γλωσσικό: Ο «τουιτάρων». Η ομορφιά της άνεσης.
2. Πραγματολογικό: «την κατά Γουόρχολ δεκάλεπτη φήμη». Δεκαπεντάλεπτη.


----------



## Earion (Jul 13, 2012)

*Τα καλοκαίρια είναι σφηνάκια: μέχρι να φτάσουν στο στόμα μας, τελείωσαν*.

Μυρτώ Κοντοβά, _Athens Voice_, 12-18 Ιουλίου 2012, σ. 59, στήλη: «Μίλα μου βρώμικα» (sic, με ωμέγα, και μ’ ένα μεγαλοπρεπές «της Μυρτούς» στο κείμενο).


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 26, 2012)

Στο Facebook, το πιο αστείο σχόλιο κάτω από έναν προηγούμενο σχολιαστή που γράφει όλο κεφαλαία:

Σας κόλλησε το Caps Lock.

Αμφιβάλλω αν θα πιάσει τον σαρκασμό, αλλά ομολογώ ότι όταν κάποιος γράφει σχόλια με κεφαλαία (ή με γκρίκλις, εννοείται), δεν τα διαβάζω ποτέ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2012)

Η διατύπωση είναι, νομίζω, πρωτότυπη, οπότε αξίζει να καταγραφεί:

*Η [Χ] δεν μπορεί πλέον να ασκήσει κριτική στον [Ψ]. Διότι, αν η κριτική είναι ευπρεπής, δεν θα είναι ειλικρινής· και, αν είναι ειλικρινής, δεν θα είναι ευπρεπής.*

http://www.drassi.gr/index.php?id=2476


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2012)

Σε σχέση με τα επεισόδια στην Ύδρα (ή και τα ευρήματα της Οικονομικής Αστυνομίας σε πολλά νησιά, όπου οι μαγαζάτορες το 'χουν σε κακό να εκδώσουν αποδείξεις, να αποδώσουν ΦΠΑ, να φορολογηθούν):

*Για αυτό καλύτερα διακοπές σε χώρα της Ε.Ε. που πληρώνουν φόρους και μπορούν μετά να μας δανείζουν.*
(Τιτίβισμα στο protagon.gr)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2012)

*Κακή εβδομάδα για το επίθετο Armstrong*
(f/b)


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2012)

Zazula said:


> *Κακή εβδομάδα για το επίθετο Armstrong*
> (f/b)



Δεν θα πρόσεξε τι έγινε με τους Σκοτ.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...γιουτιουμπάκια&p=153996&viewfull=1#post153996


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2012)

Μπορεί να μην το είχε προσέξει, αλλά ούτε κι εγώ όταν το ποστάρισα είχα παρατηρήσει ότι ο όρος αναζήτησης _bad week for armstrongs_ δίνει, λέει, 233.000.000 αποτελέσματα!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2012)

Συναφές με τα παραπάνω: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150996539941526&set=p.10150996539941526&type=1...


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Συναφές με τα παραπάνω: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150996539941526&set=p.10150996539941526&type=1...



I still think it's hard to play the trumpet riding a bike on the moon ;-\ 

 :lol:


----------



## bernardina (Aug 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by Zazula
> Συναφές με τα παραπάνω: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...9941526&type=1...





daeman said:


> I still think it's hard to play the trumpet riding a bike on the moon ;-\
> 
> :lol:




Horns don't work in a vacuum. *Neither do brains.*


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2012)

Πάντως βλέποντας κάτι τέτοια σκέφτομαι «μπα, δεν υπάρχει καμία σωτηρία για το ανθρώπινο γένος»...  Οπότε συμμερίστηκα αυτό που 'γραψε ο άλλος: 
Cthulhu take us! (ΣτΖ: NOW!)


----------



## Elsa (Aug 30, 2012)

Με αφορμή το φημολογούμενο (και διαψευδόμενο) «τέλος ακινησίας» που ελπίζω να είναι φάρσα, αλλιώς οι τύποι είναι απίστευτα απελπισμένοι, τιτίβισμα από το Salata Tv:
_Αν δεν πληρώσεις Τέλη Κυκλοφορίας, σου απαγορεύεται να κινείς το αμάξι. Αν δεν πληρώσεις Τέλος Ακινησίας, τι; Θα κάνεις βόλτες αναγκαστικά; _


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2012)

Μωρέ εδώ με το φόρο ακινήτων σκέφτομαι να πάρω το ακίνητό μου και να κόβω γύρες μπας και γλιτώσω.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 30, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Με αφορμή το φημολογούμενο (και διαψευδόμενο) «τέλος ακινησίας» που ελπίζω να είναι φάρσα, αλλιώς οι τύποι είναι απίστευτα απελπισμένοι, τιτίβισμα από το Salata Tv:
> _Αν δεν πληρώσεις Τέλη Κυκλοφορίας, σου απαγορεύεται να κινείς το αμάξι. Αν δεν πληρώσεις Τέλος Ακινησίας, τι; Θα κάνεις βόλτες αναγκαστικά; _


Ναι, απ' ό,τι άκουγα χτες το βράδυ, μάλλον ήταν εφεύρημα εκείνου του ανωτάτης ευφυΐας όντος, του βουλευτή Μιχελάκη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2012)

Χοντρά-χοντρά τα πράγματα είναι ως εξής: Χωριζόμαστε ανάμεσα σε αυτούς που λένε δεν μπορεί να βγάζεις 100 και να τρως 101, και σε αυτούς που λένε οτι μπορείς. 

Σχόλιο στο σημερινό άρθρο του Άρη Δαβαράκη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2012)

Τιτίβισμα στο protagon.gr (σάμπως διαβάζω κι άλλα;):

Μόνο μην κάνετε καμιά βλακεία και ανακοινώσετε τα μέτρα μεθαύριο, στις 11 του μήνα [Σεπτέμβρη]. Μη μας μείνει και ημερομηνία χαραγμένη για πάντα στη μνήμη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2012)

Βραδινό δελτίο του Mega:

Μαρία Σπυράκη: Σύμφωνα με κυβερνητικό αξιωματούχο, η τρόικα ζητά απολύσεις για σημειολογικούς λόγους.
Γιάννης Πρετεντέρης: Τι θα πει «για σημειολογικούς λόγους», βρε Μαρία; Ο Ντεριντά είναι η τρόικα;

Γελάσαμε πάλι απόψε...


----------



## SBE (Sep 11, 2012)

Και τι σημαίνει για σημειολογικούς λόγους;


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2012)

Σύμφωνα με τους συντελεστές του δελτίου, «για τιμωρία». Θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε κι άλλες υποθέσεις για το τι ήθελε να πει ο κυβερνητικός αξιωματούχος: για ψυχολογικούς λόγους, για να σταλούν μηνύματα σε διάφορους αποδέκτες, για να σπάσει το ταμπού των απολύσεων δημόσιων υπαλλήλων, για να δείξουμε ότι είμαστε πραγματικά αποφασισμένοι να μείνουμε στο ευρώ.


----------



## Earion (Sep 12, 2012)

Pour encourager les autres.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2012)

*Εισφοροδιαφυγή, φοροδιαφυγή, εισιτηριοδιαφυγή, προστιμοδιαφυγή και, πάνω απ' όλα, ελπιδοδιαφυγή. Καθώς φαίνεται ότι δεν μπορούμε ούτε να κατανοήσουμε ούτε να αλλάξουμε την πραγματικότητα, περιοριζόμαστε στο να μην την επικυρώνουμε.*
(Μαριάννα Τζιαντζή στην Καθημερινή)
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4Dcgi/4Dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_09/09/2012_494732


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2012)

Είχαμε συζητήσει κι εδώ μέσα γι' αυτό το θέμα.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> (Μαριάννα Τζιαντζή στην Καθημερινή)
> http://news.kathimerini.gr/4Dcgi/4Dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_09/09/2012_494732





> «Αν σε ρωτήσει ο εισπράκτορας πόσων ετών είσαι, να πεις τεσσάρων».



Τι μου θύμισε... Επειδή διάβαζα από το νηπιαγωγείο, η μάνα μου μου απαγόρευε αυστηρά να διαβάζω φωναχτά τις ταμπέλες στον δρόμο όταν παίρναμε λεωφορείο, γιατί θα νόμιζε ο ελεγκτής ότι είμαι πάνω από έξι και θα έπρεπε να πληρώσω εισιτήριο. Θυμάμαι αυτήν την απαγόρευση ως την πιο παράλογη της παιδικής μου ηλικίας. Αδυνατούσα να καταλάβω πώς ήταν δυνατόν να κάνουν επίδειξη την έφεσή μου στην ανάγνωση σε συγγενείς και φίλους και να μου το απαγορεύουν στο λεωφορείο.


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2012)

Έλα ντε. Ομοίως, και το τηρούσα, αλλά θυμάμαι μια φορά που βαριόμουνα και διάβαζα κρυφά (νόμιζα) την εφημερίδα του εισπράκτορα που κρεμόταν δίπλα στη θέση του (αθώα κι αγαθά, ο αγαθός) και το παρατήρησε, με περίλαβε και ζητούσε εισιτήριο. Κι άρχισε η κολοκυθιά. - Όχι, είναι! - Όχι, δεν είναι, σ' εμένα θα πείτε που το γέννησα; - Αφού διαβάζει, πάει σχολείο. - Πόσα χρόνια είναι από το '63 μέχρι το '68; - Όχι, ψέματα λες. - Τι να σας πω τώρα; Κομμάτια να γίνει, κόψτε του εισιτήριο να τελειώνουμε, και από κάπου θα το βρείτε. Από τότε, η μάνα κουβαλούσε και πιστοποιητικό γέννησής μου στην τσάντα. 
Από την άλλη, στο λύκειο που μεγαλόδειχνα με τα πρώιμα γένια, τουλάχιστον έμπαινα άνετος στα Α στο σινεμά.


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2012)

> "αν δεν βρεθείς ξένος σε ξένο τόπο με μόνο γνωστό μια εικόνα στο PC και μια φωνή στο Skype δεν ξέρεις τι θα πεί μετανάστευση"



Αυτό το απόφθεγμα το διάβασα στα σχόλια αυτού του άρθρου. 

Η μεταμοντέρνα εκδοχή της μετανάστευσης. 
Πώς μεταναστεύαμε πριν το ιντερνέτ, ε; Πώς μεταναστεύαμε όταν δεν ήταν εύκολα τα τηλέφωνα;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 18, 2012)

Πλάκα έχει. Όταν ήμουν φοιτήτρια, μετανάστευσε στην Αγγλία ένας φίλος μου, για να κάνει μεταπτυχιακά (και έμεινε μόνιμα). Τον πρώτο χρόνο είχαμε επικοινωνία που γινόταν ως εξής: 



Γράμματα. 
Τηλεφώνημα από μένα σ' αυτόν στο κοινόχρηστο τηλέφωνο έξω από το διαμέρισμά του στο Μάντσεστερ: Τηλεφωνούσα, έλεγα τον αριθμό του διαμερίσματος, και όποιος τύχαινε να σηκώσει το τηλέφωνο, χτυπούσε την πόρτα του διαμερίσματος. 
Τηλεφώνημα από αυτόν σ' εμένα στο περίπτερο που υπήρχε κάτω από την πολυκατοικία που έμενα φοιτήτρια στην Πάτρα: Τηλεφωνούσε, έλεγε στον περιπτερά να μου χτυπήσει το κουδούνι, και ξανάπαιρνε σε πέντε λεπτά όταν είχα κατεβεί. 

Έτσι επικοινωνούσε ο κόσμος πριν από 30 χρόνια όταν μετανάστευε σε άλλη χώρα. Τι πίκρα κι αυτή σήμερα, να έχεις επικοινωνία αδιάκοπη και καθημερινή μέσω σταθερών, κινητών, email και Skype!


----------



## bernardina (Sep 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αυτό το απόφθεγμα το διάβασα στα σχόλια αυτού του άρθρου.
> 
> Η μεταμοντέρνα εκδοχή της μετανάστευσης.
> Πως μεταναστεύαμε πριν το ιντερνέτ, ε; Πώς μεταναστεύαμε όταν δεν ήταν εύκολα τα τηλέφωνα;



Κι αμέσως παρακάτω: Αγαπητέ loftakis, τουλάχιστον τώρα υπάρχει Skype,και ιντερνετικό ραδιόφωνο και tv. Όταν σπούδαζα στο Liverpool πριν 20 χρόνια, είχαμε μόνο ενα ραδιόφωνο βραχαίων (σικ) και ακούγαμε τον άθλιο σταθμό "μακεδονία " και την φωνή της Ελλάδας (θυμάμαι που άκουσα έτσι την κηδεία της Μελίνας Μερκούρη. )

Να μην πω τώρα πώς μετανάστευε το σόι του παππού μου, ε; Κάτι μήνες να πάει και να 'ρθει το γράμμα από τα Δωδεκάνησα στο Σουέζ, το Νιου Τζέρσι, το Τζιμπουτί, το Γιοχάνεσμπουργκ, τη Λεοποντβίλ (νυν Κινσάσα) κλπ. Για την Αστράλια, δε, ας μη μιλήσω καν...


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2012)

Ενώ σήμερα μπορεί να έχει κανείς και Internet kissing (και τρέχα γύρευε τι άλλο μας επιφυλάσσει το μέλλον). Συγγνώμη, αλλά γέλασα πολύ με αυτή τη σκηνή από το Big Bang Theory (ο Λέναρντ έχει πρόβλημα που η κοπελιά του έχει επιστρέψει στην πατρίδα της την Ινδία):


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2012)

Βλέπω έγινες φανατικός του ΒΒΤ.

Ίσως επειδή εγώ ανήκω σε οικογένεια μεταναστών και μεγάλωσα ανάμεσα σε δύο χώρες και από τα 17 μένω μόνη μου, δεν υπήρξε κανένα ιδιαίτερο δράμα όταν έφυγα από την Ελλάδα, ούτε περίμενε κανείς να επιστρέψω σε λίγα χρόνια. FFW και την εποχή που ερχόταν Αγγλία για σπουδές κι η κουτσή Μαρία ανακάλυψα ότι ευδοκιμούσε το είδος λαλάκης που δεν μπορεί χωρίς τη μανούλα του να του σιδερώνει τα σώβρακα και να του κόβει τη μπριζόλα, ο οποίος όλο κλαίγεται για την κακούργα ξενητειά που τον αναγκάζει να μένει σε φοιτητική εστία λουξ, το ηλίθιο το μπιμπισί που αναγκάζεται να το παρακολουθεί με τους υπότιτλους για κωφαλάλους γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνει τι λένε, τις καρακάξες τις Αγγλίδες που δεν είναι τόσο ωραίες όσο οι Σουηδέζες, τους καθηγητές που θέλουν εργασίες τη μία μετά την άλλη, κάθε τρεις μήνες κλπ κλπ. 
Μια φορά μας πήγε ένας φίλος μου που γιόρταζε σε ένα καταγώγιο "ρεμπετάδικο" στο Λονδίνο, όπου η ορχήστρα, αποτελούμενη από μερικούς μαστουρωμένους μεσήλικες, εκτελούσε παραγγελιές, και σε περίπτωση που δεν το πιάναμε το νόημα, μας εξηγούσε απο το μεγάφωνο ο αοιδός: _Παραγγελιά για την Τασούλα. Παραγγελιά σημαίνει ότι η Τασούλα χορεύει. Μη σηκωθεί κανένας άλλος γιατί θα του κόψω τα πόδια_. Το τραπέζι της Τασούλας ήταν δεκαοχτάρηδες φοιτητές που ήθελαν να ακούσουν τραγούδια της ξενητειάς και να κλάψουν απο νοσταλγία. Οι άλλοι πελάτες ήταν όλοι Ρώσσοι μαφιόζοι μετά των κυριών τους και των σωματοφυλάκων τους, οπλοφορούσαν εμφανώς και δε μιλάγανε, δε λαλάγανε. Ομολογώ ότι ψυχαγωγήθηκα φοβερά εκείνη τη βραδιά, είχαμε ξελιγωθεί από τα γέλια με αυτά που βλέπαμε, π.χ. στο δίπλα τραπεζι ένας πιτσιρίκος γκάριζε _μάνα γιατί με γέννησες και μ'έστειλες Λονδίνο_ ενώ τα έσπαγε από τον καημό κλπ κλπ. Εννοείται δεν ξαναπήγαμε.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> FFW και την εποχή που ερχόταν Αγγλία για σπουδές κι η κουτσή Μαρία ανακάλυψα ότι ευδοκιμούσε το είδος λαλάκης που δεν μπορεί χωρίς τη μανούλα του να του σιδερώνει τα σώβρακα και να του κόβει τη μπριζόλα, [...]


Α, ρε SBE, τι μου θύμισες... Γνωστός (που αν τον δω αύριο μεθαύριο σε κανένα υφυπουργιλίκι δεν θα απορήσω καθόλου), οικογένειας μεσαίων εισοδημάτων, σπούδαζε στην Αγγλία και ερχόταν κάθε μήνα στην Ελλάδα να πάρει φαγητό από τη μαμά (προφέρεται _μαμμμά_), στο οποίο συμπεριλαμβάνονταν έτοιμα σάντουιτς - γιατί αυτός δεν έφτιαχνε τίποτα αυτοπροσώπως, ακόμα κι αν σήμαινε ότι έπρεπε να τρώει μουχλιασμένο ζαμπόν 20 ημερών. Εννοείται ότι άκουγε μόνο Καζαντζίδη στην ξενιτιά, τα αγγλικά του παρέμειναν γκρίκλις, και ανάθεμα κι αν κατάλαβε τι σημαίνει να ζεις μόνος σου - και όλα αυτά μόλις 15 με 20 χρόνια πριν, δηλαδή μεταξύ 1995-2000.


----------



## Irini (Sep 18, 2012)

Τι να πει κι ο αδερφός μου; Καμια 15αριά χρόνια πριν πήγε να δει την τότε κοπέλα του που έκανε μεταπτυχιακό στη Βρετανία. Στο Λονδίνο έκανε μεταπτυχιακό και κάποιος φίλος του και η μάνα (του φίλου) ρώτησε τον αδερφό μου αν έχει χώρο στις αποσκευές ώστε να στείλει πράγματα στον κανακάρη της. Φυσικά ο αδερφός μου είπε ναι. Δεν θα πω όλη την λίστα. Το καλύτερο όλων ήταν κατεψυγμένο κρέας γιατί ποιος ξέρει τι κρέατα έχουν αυτοί οι Άγγλοι. Και δεν μπορούσε να καταλάβει γιατί ο αδερφός μου της είπε ότι δεν γίνεται!


Υ.Γ. Εμένα πάλι η μανούλα μου δεν μου στέλνει τίποτα. Επειδή όμως ο άντρας μου λατρεύει τον ελληνικό καφέ (ή τούρκικο, ή αρμένικο ή ή ή) αλλά του αρέσει ο σκούρος και εδώ δεν τον βρίσκουμε, κάθε τρεις και λίγο του στέλνει πακέτο (εγώ chopped liver, ούτε αναφορά στο πρόσωπό μου) με Λουμίδη σκούρο. Το καλύτερο ήταν λίγο πριν τις εκλογές. Η μανούλα φοβόταν μην και βγει ο Σύριζα, βγούμε απ' την Ευρωπαϊκή ένωση και χρεωκοπήσουμε και επειδή οι προτεραιότητες είναι προτεραιότητες, έστειλε έξτρα καφέ, να 'χει ο καλός μου να πίνει μέχρι να καταλαγιάσουν τα πράγματα.

ΥΓ2 Όταν ήμουν Εδιμβούργο για Postgrad και ήρθα Ελλάδα ήταν λίγο διαφορετικά. Πήγα με μια βαλίτσα Nessie plush toys κλπ γιατί έπρεπε να κάνω δώρα σε όλους (ακόμα και σε ανθρώπους που δεν ήξερα αλλά αν πληρώνουν οι γονείς τι να κάνεις, να πεις όχι;) Ε, στο γυρισμό είχα μια βαλίτσα γεμάτη λεμόνια και πορτοκάλια για όλες μας. Κυριολεκτικά. Και το διαμέρισμα δεν είχε ασανσέρ. Α, και δυο μπουκάλια _κόκκινο_ κρασί και δύο ούζο για τη σπιτονοικοκυρά μόνο που γι' αυτά δεν μου είπε, τα τύλιξε στα t-shirt μου και μαντέψτε ποια μπουκάλια έσπασαν (αχρείαστο hint: Υπάρχουν πράγματα που ούτε η χλωρίνη δεν μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει).


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2012)

Ε, ναι, την περίοδο 95-00 είχε έρθει κι η κουτσή Μαρία στην Αγγλία. Συγκεκριμένα ο μέγιστος αριθμός ήταν το '98. 
Βέβαια δεν ήταν πρωτοφανή τα βουτυρόπαιδα. Όταν πρωτοήρθα εγώ Λονδίνο έμενα σε μια εστία που στην αρχή σε έβαζε να μοιράζεσαι δωμάτιο και με είχαν βάλει με μια Ελληνίδα η οποία δεν ήταν καθόλου φιλική. Ένα βράδυ που διαβάζαμε η καθεμία στο γραφείο της γυρίζει και μου λέει ότι δεν αντέχει άλλο, γιατί στο Λονδίνο είναι υποχρεωμένη να ασχολείται με τόσα πράγματα πο την αποσπούν από το διάβασμα, όπως π.χ. το να βγάζει κάρτα για τη συγκοινωνία, να πληρώνει ενοίκιο, να πηγαίνει στο σουπερμάρκετ, να πηγαίνει για μάθημα κλπ. Στην Αθήνα δεν τα έκανε αυτά, καθόταν σπίτι και διάβαζε και τη φρόντιζαν οι γονείς της. Ούτε μέχρι τη σχολή της πήγαινε, γιατι δε βόλευε με τη συγκοινωνία (Μαρούσι- Νομική) και πήγαινε μόνο για να δώσει εξετάσεις. Με ταξί φυσικά. Όσο για τις σημειώσεις, είχε δυο γειτόνισσες συμφοιτήτριές της που της έδιναν τις δικές τους.


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2012)

Όσο για τα κρέατα, εγώ έχω σχετικά κοντά ένα κρεοπωλείο βιολογικής εκτροφής. Το κρέας του ανώτερο από πολλά που έχω δοκιμάσει στην Ελλάδα. Οι τιμές όχι και τόσο υπερβολικές. Απέναντί του ένας φούρνος άλλο πράμα και παραδίπλα ένα ντελικατέσεν, λεφτά να'χεις να ξοδεύεις. Και σε γενικές γραμμές, παλιά το Λονδίνο ήταν μια πόλη όπου βασίλευε το βιομηχανικό φαγητό. Σήμερα χρόνο να έχεις να πηγαίνεις για ψώνια, βρίσκεις εξαιρετική ποιότητα και ποικιλία απ'όλο τον κόσμο. Και ευτυχώς η οικονομική κρίση δεν άλλαξε τίποτα. Οι άγγλοι σταμάτησαν να τρώνε, αλλά έχουμε γεμίσει βρώμικο χρήμα, οι μαφιόζοι από την Ευρώπη θέλουν να το ξεπλένουν και με καλό φαγητό.


----------



## StellaP (Sep 18, 2012)

Εμ, δεν έκανε ό,τι ο ένας συνάδελφός μου που έστειλε το γιο του για σπουδές ιατρικής στην Ιταλία και πήγε και ο ίδιος μαζί με το παιδί για πέντε χρόνια (τα δύο πρώτα πήγε η μαμά). Ψώνιζαν, μαγείρευαν, έπλεναν, σιδέρωναν και γενικώς τον φρόντισαν και έκαναν όλες τις δουλειές για να σπουδάσει το παιδί απερίσπαστο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2012)

Ενώ ορισμένοι άλλοι απλώς εκβιάζουν ψυχολογικά το παιδί τους να μη φύγει. Ή μεταναστεύει όλη η οικογένεια σε άλλη πόλη κλπ. Τα έχω δει όλα αυτά. Απλά επειδή οι Έλληνες που συνάντησα εκτός στην αρχή ήταν πιο μεγάλοι και κάπως ήξεραν να φροντίζουν τον εαυτό του, δεν είχα συνηθίσει να βλέπω ακρότητες. Ίσως να είχε σχέση και το ότι την εποχή των "κακούργα ξενιτιά" κι έτσι ήταν η εποχή που μας είχε πιάσει η εσωστρέφεια και είχαμε και ξαφνικό χρήμα για να κάνουμε _για τα παιδάκια μας_ κάθε υπερβολή.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Τι πίκρα κι αυτή σήμερα, να έχεις επικοινωνία αδιάκοπη και καθημερινή μέσω σταθερών, κινητών, email και Skype!


Δεν έχεις «επικοινωνία», έχεις «δυνατότητα επικοινωνίας». Η τεχνολογία ακόμη δεν παρέχει τρόπο να βρεις ουσιαστικά πράγματα να πεις με την οικογένειά σου.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 19, 2012)

Ναι, αυτό εννοούσα, δυνατότητα επικοινωνίας.


----------



## Earion (Oct 2, 2012)

Εγώ, ο κακομοίρης, κατηγορούμαι για το πομπώδες, επειδή μου αρέσουνε οι λέξεις. Και οι λέξεις δημιουργούν σκέψεις, και όσο πιο στο ράφι είναι οι λέξεις --κατά σύμπτωση στο ράφι είναι οι πιο καλές, οι πιο γλυκές, οι πιο μεστές λέξεις-- με γοητεύουν, τις χρησιμοποιώ, τις διατηρώ στη ζωή.​

Ο προσφιλής μας Βύρων Πολύδωρας σε πορτρέτο που του φιλοτεχνεί ο Ηλία Κανέλλης ("Ο μεγάλος ελληνορθόδοξος", ΤΑ ΝΕΑ 29-30.09.2012).

Κάτω τα χέρια από τον Βύρωνα, το αγαπημένο αγορι των απανταχού της γης λεξιλάγνων!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2012)

Το απόλυτο σχόλιο στη γιουτιουμποσελίδα τού _*Call Me Maybe*_ το είδα πριν λίγο: :laugh:
Hey,﻿ you impressed me
And this is crazy
But now it's over
Gangnam style maybe?​Εννοείται αναφέρεται στο ότι γίνεται της Κορέας με το _*Gangnam Style*_. :blush:


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2012)

Φήμες λένε ότι υπάρχει ένα βίντεο στο YouTube και στα σχόλια από κάτω δεν πλακώνονται Έλληνες.

Από κείμενο της Χριστίνας Ταχιάου στο protagon.gr


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2012)

Παρωπίδες θα φορεθούν φέτος το χειμώνα, θα γίνει η πιο τρέντι αμφίεση, η τελευταία λέξη της μόδας.
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=19039


----------



## SBE (Oct 16, 2012)

Αντιλαμβάνομαι γιατί κάποιος που παρακολουθεί ένα έγκλημα διστάζει να επέμβει. 
Αλλά όλοι μπορούν να τηλεφωνήσουν στην αστυνομία. 
Προφανώς στην Ελλάδα έχουμε χάσει και την εμπιστοσύνη μας στην αστυνομία και τη λογική μας, αφού για να πάρεις την αστυνομία θα πρέπει "να ξέρεις τα δικαιώματά σου" (όπως λέει το άρθρο).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2012)

Της Μερέντας το κουτάλι μ' έφερε σ' αυτό το χάλι. (απ' το Φ/β)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 7, 2012)

Επικό!! Δείτε το! (ή μην το δείτε, αν έχετε δουλειά...σκέτη καταστροφή!) :)

America: Elect! The action-packed journey to US election day in graphic novel form από την Guardian.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2012)

Εντυπωσιακή τεχνική!


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2012)

Τιτίβισμα που διάβασα στο protagon.gr:

*Ο Τόμσεν ζητά μεταφρασμένο το νομοσχέδιο. Και γιατί να μη μάθει εκείνος ελληνικά;*


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2012)

*ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, Ν.Δ, Χρυσή Αυγή και στη νέα δημοσκόπηση. Πριν από δύο χρόνια θα θεωρούσα πιο πιθανό να δω εξωγήινο παρά αυτό.*

Τιτίβισμα στο protagon.gr


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 13, 2012)

Είναι τόσο βλακεία που δεν ήξερα σε ποιο νήμα να το βάλω. Γερμανικά δεν ξέρω, αλλά είμαι σίγουρη ότι ΔΕΝ

_"...υιοθετήθηκαν και οι ιδιαίτερα πολύπλοκοι κανόνες γραμματικής και συντακτικού που προέρχονται από τα αρχαία ελληνικά, τα οποία αποτελούν αρχετυπικό παράδειγμα γλώσσας που σκοπό έχει την προώθηση της ανωτερότητας της φυλής με τη δυσκολία της, άποψη που συμπυκνώνεται στο αρχαιοελληνικό απόφθεγμα «πας μη Έλλην βάρβαρος»."_ 

για να αποθαρρύνουν τους ξένους να μαθαίνουν γερμανικά! Αχ και βαχ και μάνα μου...Όλο εδώ


----------



## Marinos (Nov 13, 2012)

Βρε δεν είναι βλακεία, σατιρικό είναι! Κάτι σαν ελληνικό Onion.
Αγαπημένο μου αυτό: Συνελήφθη επιτέλους ο «ψυχοπαθής με τους Smiths»


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2012)

Οι διαστάσεις της γλωσσολογικής μπαρούφας μετριούνται με τα χιλιόμετρα. Μπορεί να μπει στους μύθους η είδηση, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι είναι ο ιστοχώρος που το φιλοξενεί. Ειδικεύεται στην μπαρουφολογία, είναι διαδικτυακός φαρσέρ; Δεν ξέρω και δεν προλαβαίνω να ασχοληθώ.


Α, ΟΚ, τους ξέρει ο Μαρίνος!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 13, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Βρε δεν είναι βλακεία, σατιρικό είναι! Κάτι σαν ελληνικό Onion.
> Αγαπημένο μου αυτό: Συνελήφθη επιτέλους ο «ψυχοπαθής με τους Smiths»



Ουφ! Ευτυχώς! Αλλά είδες, έχει τρομάξει το μάτι μας... :)


----------



## Marinos (Nov 13, 2012)

Παλάβρα, αν θες εύκολη -πανεύκολη- γλώσσα, την απλούστερη και ευκολότερη μεταξύ των ινδοευρωπαϊκών, μάθε περσικά.
(Πρέπει βέβαια να ξεκινήσεις μαθαίνοντας το αλφάβητο).

Όλιβερ, δεν είδες τις «τελευταίες ειδήσεις» στη διπλανή δεξιά στήλη; ;)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 13, 2012)

Καλά, πότε προλάβατε;;;



Marinos said:


> Όλιβερ, δεν είδες τις «τελευταίες ειδήσεις» στη διπλανή δεξιά στήλη; ;)



Με αισχύνη ομολογώ πως όχι, μου βγήκαν τα μάτια απ' το άρθρο!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 13, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Όλιβερ, δεν είδες τις «τελευταίες ειδήσεις» στη διπλανή δεξιά στήλη; ;)


Αυτό με τον μπασίστα είναι Θ-Ε-Ϊ-Κ-Ο! :lol:


----------



## Palavra (Nov 13, 2012)

Μόλις μου ήρθαν με μέιλ:

Χρωστάω τη ζωή μου στoν Μιχάλη Χατζηγιάννη. Ήμουν σε κώμα για δύο χρόνια μέχρι που η νοσοκόμα έβαλε ένα τραγούδι του και χρειάστηκε να σηκωθώ να το κλείσω.

Έχετε σκεφτεί πόσες ταινίες θα ήταν διαφορετικές αν ο ταρίφας ήταν Έλληνας;
«Γρήγορα, ακόλουθα αυτό το αμάξι!»
«Κοπελιά, Κατεχάκη πάω... αν σε βολεύει... θα κάνουμε και μια στάση λίγο παρακάτω...»


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2012)

Αγκόμι ντεν ρογκανίßαμε τιν γκενούργια ντόζιß ουντ αρκίßαμε τα αßτείοß ουντ τα καμογελάγκιος εγκεί γκάτω ßτο Ελλάντ, ε;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 13, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αγκόμι ντεν ρογκανίßαμε τιν γκενούργια ντόζιß ουντ αρκίßαμε τα αßτείοß ουντ τα καμογελάγκιος εγκεί γκάτω ßτο Ελλάντ, ε;



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crystal (Nov 13, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Βρε δεν είναι βλακεία, σατιρικό είναι! Κάτι σαν ελληνικό Onion.
> Αγαπημένο μου αυτό: Συνελήφθη επιτέλους ο «ψυχοπαθής με τους Smiths»



Κι εμένα, κι εμένα!
Και το καλύτερο είναι ότι το έχω δει σε δημοσιογραφικό πόρταλ ως πραγματική είδηση, από συντάκτη-φιντάνι που δεν κατάλαβε την τρολιά της υπόθεσης.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2012)

Το μυστήριο ωστόσο είναι πως τον περασμένο Φεβρουάριο, ο ίδιος ο βουλευτής είχε εξομολογηθεί πως ψήφισε ναι στο «μνημόνιο 2» ακούγοντας την συμβουλή του πνευματικού του. Τι συνέβη από τότε μέχρι σήμερα; Τι άλλαξε; Ο πνευματικός έγινε πλέον αντιμνημονιακός ή μήπως ο βουλευτής άλλαξε πνευματικό;
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=19840

Η γελοιότητα μπορεί να έχει ενδιαφέρουσες κορυφώσεις.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 15, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το μυστήριο ωστόσο είναι πως τον περασμένο Φεβρουάριο, ο ίδιος ο βουλευτής είχε εξομολογηθεί πως ψήφισε ναι στο «μνημόνιο 2» ακούγοντας την συμβουλή του πνευματικού του. Τι συνέβη από τότε μέχρι σήμερα; Τι άλλαξε; Ο πνευματικός έγινε πλέον αντιμνημονιακός ή μήπως ο βουλευτής άλλαξε πνευματικό;
> http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=19840
> 
> Η γελοιότητα μπορεί να έχει ενδιαφέρουσες κορυφώσεις.



 Σιγά την κορύφωση! Εδώ άλλοι γίνονται αρχηγοί κομμάτων  με τη βοήθεια της Παναγιάς, άλλοι ακόμα και πρωθυπουργοί! Δεν έχει δικαίωμα ένας απλός εκπρόσωπος του Λαού να ζητά τη γνώμη του Υψίστου; Ντροπή!


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2012)

Δεν μπορώ να μην αντιγράψω τον αισιόδοξο άνθρωπο, αυτόν που ξέρει να βλέπει το ποτήρι μισογεμάτο αντί για μισοάδειο:

*Μη σας εντυπωσιάζει το ποσοστό αυτοκτονιών. Να παίρνετε θάρρος από το ποσοστό επιβίωσης.*
Τιτίβισμα στο protagon.gr


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Σιγά την κορύφωση! Εδώ άλλοι γίνονται αρχηγοί κομμάτων  με τη βοήθεια της Παναγιάς, άλλοι ακόμα και πρωθυπουργοί! Δεν έχει δικαίωμα ένας απλός εκπρόσωπος του Λαού να ζητά τη γνώμη του Υψίστου;


Με την ευκαιρία: Πολλοί ευχαριστούν το Θεό όταν παίρνουν την πρωθυπουργία, το Όσκαρ, το βραβείο για το παλικάρι της φακής κτλ. Αλλά δεν πας να σε συμβουλεύσει για το Μνημόνιο ο πνευματικός σου! (Έχει ενδιαφέρον και ποιος ήταν ο πνευματικός, αλλά ας μην το συζητήσουμε εδώ.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία: Πολλοί ευχαριστούν το Θεό όταν παίρνουν την πρωθυπουργία, το Όσκαρ, το βραβείο για το παλικάρι της φακής κτλ. Αλλά δεν πας να σε συμβουλεύσει για το Μνημόνιο ο πνευματικός σου! (Έχει ενδιαφέρον και ποιος ήταν ο πνευματικός, αλλά ας μην το συζητήσουμε εδώ.)



Ο πνευματικός σου, ο οικονομολόγος σου... σε μερικές περιπτώσεις -οικονομολόγων- το ίδιο κάνει.


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2012)

*Όποιος επαναπαύεται στις δάφνες των προγόνων του τις φοράει σε λάθος μέρος.*

Από δασκάλα της Bernardina και πρώτη καταγραφή εδώ


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2012)

*Φήμες λένε ότι υπάρχει﻿ video στο youtube όπου δεν έχουν μαλώσει 'Ελληνες.*

Θεϊκό σχόλιο κάτω από έναν ακόμη καβγά μεταξύ Ελλήνων σε ένα ακόμη ξένο βιντεοκλιπάκι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2012)

*Όπου ακούς πολύ πετρέλαιο, κράτα και μικρό μπιτόνι.*

Το διάβασα σε άρθρο του Π. Μπουκάλα στην Καθημερινή της 11/12/2012.


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2012)

*«Είναι όπως στις ταινίες τρόμου: όταν όλα μοιάζουν ήρεμα, εμφανίζεται καρχαρίας, η μούμια, ο Γκοτζίλα».*
Ο Ρομπέρτο Μπενίνι στη διάρκεια τηλεοπτικής εκπομπής, για την πιθανότητα να διεκδικήσει πάλι την πρωθυπουργία ο Σίλβιο Μπερλουσκόνι.
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231227129


----------



## Zazula (Dec 23, 2012)

*Ο κόσμος δεν τελειώνει — Μάγιας, γουρούνια, δολοφόνοι.* (δημώδες μιμίδιο)


----------



## Earion (Jan 25, 2013)

*Τσοχατζόπουλος : «Ήμουν η Ιφιγένεια που την πέταξαν στο Κολοσσαίο»*

«Ως Ιφιγένεια που την πέταξαν στο Κολοσσαίο,» δήλωσε ότι αισθάνεται ο Ακης Τσοχατζόπουλος, μιλώντας στην εκπομπή _Αυτοψία _στον Αlpha. «Ο κόσμος θέλει να βλέπει να γίνονται πράγματα ενάντια στους πολιτικούς, ενάντια σε όλες αυτές τις καταστάσεις. Η εικόνα του πολιτικού κόσμου είναι τραγική», είπε επίσης ο κ. Τσοχατζόπουλος . Στη συνέχεια ο κ. Τσοχατζόπουλος ανέφερε πως χρησιμοποιείται ως εξιλαστήριο θύμα, «Ως Ιφιγένεια που την πέταξαν στο Κολοσσαίο, το οποίο δημιούργησε η πολιτική κατάσταση, συνολικά της χώρας, μετά από την μεγάλη οικονομική κρίση». Πηγή LIFO 25.1.2013

Πώς είπαμε ότι λέγεται αυτό; Συμφυρμός των μεταφορών;


----------



## bernardina (Jan 25, 2013)

Earion said:


> Πώς είπαμε ότι λέγεται αυτό; Συμφυρμός των μεταφορών;



Κοκομπλόκο!


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2013)

Earion said:


> Πώς είπαμε ότι λέγεται αυτό; Συμφυρμός των μεταφορών;


Κάπως έτσι. Μπέρδεμα στις μεταφορές είναι. Στέλνεις την Ιφιγένεια στο Κολοσσαίο και τον Ράσελ Κρόου στην Αυλίδα. Κολοσσαίο μπουτομπέρδεμα.


----------



## cougr (Jan 25, 2013)

Earion said:


> «Ως Ιφιγένεια που την πέταξαν στο Κολοσσαίο,» δήλωσε ότι αισθάνεται ο Ακης Τσοχατζόπουλος [...]



Από πρίγκιπας (της πολιτικής) πριγκίπισσα.


----------



## crystal (Jan 25, 2013)

Όχι βρε παιδιά, είναι που αντί για την Άρτεμη ήρθαν τα λιοντάρια. Κατευθείαν να τον φάτε κι εσείς... Αιδώς, ΑργείοιΡωμαίοι.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 29, 2013)

«Όταν είσαι άντυτη, κάνε μου αναπάντητη» (αγνώστου) — 269 γκουγκλιές. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 29, 2013)

One evening an old Cherokee told his grandson about a battle that goes on inside people. He said, “My son, the battle is between two ‘wolves’ inside us all. One is Evil. It is anger, envy, jealousy, sorrow, regret, greed, arrogance, self-pity, guilt, worry, resentment, inferiority, lies, false pride, superiority, and ego. The other is Good. It is joy, peace, love, hope, serenity, humility, kindness, benevolence, empathy, humor, generosity, truth, compassion and faith.”
The grandson thought for a minute and then asked his grandfather: “Which wolf wins?”
The old Cherokee quietly replied, “The one you feed.”


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2013)

...
Η νέα απειλή γονέων προς τα παιδιά τους: 

«Κάνε αυτό που σου λέω, κακομοίρη μου, γιατί αλλιώς θα τα γράψω όλα στ' όνομά σου μιαν ώρα αρχύτερα!»


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2013)

*Οι ξένοι έχουν πειστεί ότι οι Έλληνες περνούν έξι μήνες να διαπραγματεύονται και έξι μήνες να σκέφτονται πώς θα αποφύγουν όσα συμφωνούν.*

Άψογα διατυπωμένο, σε ένα από τα άρθρα σχετικά με τις πολλές ανοησίες που έχουν γραφτεί και ειπωθεί αυτόν τον καιρό για τον λεγόμενο «πολλαπλασιαστή».
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_14/02/2013_483055


----------



## Earion (Feb 24, 2013)

*Σήμερα είμαι και δεν είμαι δημοφιλής... Είναι μια περίεργος κατάστασις...*

Κωνσταντίνος Μητσοτάκης, στο Κ (24.2.2013), ανανεωμένος και πλήρης υγείας μετά την τελευταία του περιπέτεια.


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2013)

Protagon.gr tweet:

Το σχέδιο απόδρασης του Βλαστού ήταν γνωστό, λέει το υπουργείο Δικαιοσύνης. Είναι εμφανές ότι έχουμε επεξεργαστεί επιχειρησιακά σχέδια διαφυγής με ελικόπτερα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2013)

*Ιταλία: Ο θρίαμβος δύο κωμικών*


----------



## Earion (Mar 3, 2013)

*επιστροφισμός = returnism*

*Κάμερον: Δεν πιστεύω στην επιστροφή των Ελγινείων*

Με την επιστροφή του διαμαντιού Κοχ-ι-Νουρ στην Ινδία, παρομοίασε ο Βρετανός πρωθυπουργός την υπόθεση των Ελγινείων Μαρμάρων του Παρθενώνα, δηλώνοντας ότι δεν πιστεύει στην επιστροφή τους. 

Είναι το ίδιο ζήτημα με τα Ελγίνεια Μάρμαρα... Δεν πιστεύω πως αυτή είναι η σωστή προσέγγιση... Σίγουρα δεν πιστεύω στον «επιστροφισμό». Δεν πιστεύω πως είναι κάτι λογικό.

Πηγή: Ελευθεροτυπία (21.2.2013)

Στο πρωτότυπο:

It is the same question with the Elgin Marbles... I don’t think that’s the right approach... I certainly don’t believe in *returnism*, as it were. I don’t think that’s sensible.

*What is Returnism?* αναρωτιόνται στην Ινδία, αποδομούν τον αποικιακό λόγο και καταστρώνουν κατάλογο με τα προς επιστροφήν:

Το διαμάντι Κοχινούρ
Τα Ελγίνεια Μάρμαρα
Ο θησαυρός των ορειχάλκινων του βασιλείου της Μπενίν (Δαχομέης)
Η Στήλη της Ροζέττας


----------



## bernardina (Mar 3, 2013)

Σ' αυτό το πνεύμα θα έπρεπε, για παράδειγμα, να παίρνουν κι άλλοι σειρά σιγά σιγά.
Και μπαίνει το ερώτημα: πού σταματάει η απαίτηση για επιστροφή, γιατί και με ποια κριτήρια;


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2013)

Οι οπαδοί των Ελγινείων πάντως έχουν πει ότι είναι υπέρ της επιστροφής μόνο αυτών, όχι κάθε ξένου θησαυρού. Θα μου πεις, ε, αυτό δε θα λέγανε; Σωστά. Για το διαμάντι όμως υπάρχει το επιχείρημα ότι το διαμάντι δεν είναι αρχιτεκτονικό στοιχείο αλλά κινητή περιουσία. Και πρέπει να διαφοροποιηθεί το κινητό από το ακίνητο έργο τέχνης.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2013)

Σύμπτωμα του τρόπου με τον οποίον το «κοινό περί δημοκρατίας αίσθημα» αντιμετωπίζει τους πνευματικούς συνομιλητές του. Οταν σιωπούν, τους εγκαλεί γιατί σιωπούν, κι όταν μιλούν, περιμένει να συμφωνήσουν μαζί του, αλλιώς, αν δεν συμφωνήσουν, προτιμά να σιωπούν.
Τάκης Θεοδωρόπουλος, «Φταίει κι ο λυράρης» (Καθημερινή, 15/3/2013)


Το μονό στρώμα λέγεται πια και private banking.

Και σήμερα θα είναι κλειστές οι τράπεζες στην Κύπρο. Ε, ναι, να στηθούν οι κάμερες από μέσα, να ανοίξουν και να είναι σαν εκπτώσεις στα Harrods.

Τιτιβίσματα στο protagon.gr


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2013)

Γερμανικό κανάλι ρωτάει Άγγλο περαστικό, στο Λονδίνο, ποια είναι η γνώμη του που γίνεται τελικός στο Γουέμπλεϊ και όχι μόνο δεν συμμετέχει αγγλική ομάδα, αλλά αντίθετα παίζουν δύο γερμανικές. Εκείνος: «Είμαι ιδιαίτερα χαρούμενος. Επιτέλους, ένας αγώνας που ξέρω ότι μια γερμανική ομάδα θα τον χάσει.»


----------



## bernardina (Jun 5, 2013)

How Tweetable are Obama's speeches?

Κάποιοι από μας μπορεί να εξακολουθούν να σνομπάρουν τα social media. Είναι όμως φανερό πως δεν συμμερίζονται όλοι αυτή τη στάση -και ένας απ' αυτούς είναι ο ίδιος ο Λευκός Οίκος, που διαθέτει ολοδικό του χώρο στο τουίτερ.

Το πάνω άρθρο είναι διαδραστικό. Όποιος έχει χρόνο και όρεξη μπαίνει και παίζει. :)

Όπως όλα δείχνουν, οδεύουμε προς ραγδαίες αλλαγές του πολιτικού λόγου. (Κι εδώ ο καθένας θα είχε πολλά να πει... :devil: )


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2013)

bernardina said:


> (Κι εδώ ο καθένας θα είχε πολλά να πει... :devil: )


Αρκεί να τα πει με 140 γράμματα (και πάνω από τα 7 ή πόσα είναι το μίνιμουμ εδώ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2013)

Από το παραπάνω άρθρο:

[...]
It is not clear that the president's speeches are intentionally being crafted for Twitter, since one needn't make every single line tweetable in order to have an impact. It is unquestionably true that the high "tweetability" of Obama's public statements and speeches contribute directly to his influence on Twitter. Of the 50 major speeches Yahoo news analyzed, in every case at least half of the lines were under 120 characters.

Curiously, however—and this undermines the case for Twitter's influence—the second inaugural address scored lowest with 53 percent tweetability.

But there is a clear precedent for this sort of adaptation. A 1990 study from the Joan Shorenstein Center on the Press, Politics, and Public Policy mournfully noted that the average sound bite from presidential candidates on the evening news had fallen from 42.3 seconds in 1968 and to 9.8 seconds in 1988. *"What becomes of democracy when political discourse is reduced to sound-bites, one-liners, and potent visuals?"* author Kiku Adatto asked, flexing her finger-wagging muscles.
[...]

Αναρωτιέμαι, εκεί δεν έχουν κανάλια και πολιτικούς της ατάκας; Δικιά μας εφεύρεση είναι;


----------



## OldBullLee (Jun 5, 2013)

Tweetability: Σοκαριστικό ! What's next? O tempora o mores!


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2013)

OldBullLee said:


> Tweetability: Σοκαριστικό ! *What's next?* O tempora o mores!



What's next? Η ελληνική απόδοση: *τουιτερισιμότητα*. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2013)

Γιατί όχι *τιτιβισιμότητα*; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2013)

Α, τέτοια συζητάτε και έχει τρελαθεί ο Κανάρης; ;)


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Γιατί όχι *τιτιβισιμότητα*; :)


Μα φυσικά (φυσικότερο αν είσαι ο Κανάρης).

Πώς το λέμε, αλήθεια;
Τουιτερίζω καθημερινά
ή
Τιτιβίζω καθημερινά;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 5, 2013)

Τα τιτιβίζουν συντριπτικά περισσότερα από τα τουιτερίζουν.

Το νου σου στον Κανάρη, μη ξελαρυγγιαστεί το πουλάκι μου.  :wub:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2013)

Τιτιβίσματα (σε ένα φόρουμ που ονομάζεται Λεξιλογία)...


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2013)

...
Αλλού τα τιτιβίσματα κι αλλού γράφουνε σουίτες τουίτες. Tweet for twat. 

Για το ρήμα, εκτός από το προφανές _τιτιβίζω_ που όμως μπορεί να χρειαστεί εισαγωγικά ανάλογα με την πρόταση, υπάρχει και το _*τουιτάρω*_, λημματογραφημένο ήδη. Για το ουσιαστικό, κελαηδισιμότητα και ανακελαηδισιμότητα. 
Για ένα άλλο ουσιαστικό, πιο ενδιαφέρον και ουσιαστικότερο, χειροπιαστό (παρότι νόθο, αγγλοελληνικό), _τιτιβύζω_ (η).  
Τι κοιτάτε κι απορείτε; Στα τσιμπολογήματα δεν είμαστε; Λαλάω. Τσιουτουίτ.


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> Αναρωτιέμαι, εκεί δεν έχουν κανάλια και πολιτικούς της ατάκας; Δικιά μας εφεύρεση είναι;





nickel said:


> What's next? ... :)


 Τα *τιτιβύσματα*: lobbyists + whistleblowers *. 

_Αυτός, κύριε υπουργέ, αυτός το σφύριξε, το __@&#!%^!__ τιτιβύσμα!_ 

*Ναι, ξέρω, αλλά για ένα πρωθύστερο θα το χαλάσουμε;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2013)

Τιτίβισμα:
Πάντως αντιεξουσιαστές να διαδηλώνουν υπέρ της ΕΡΤ είναι το ίδιο με άθεους να διαμαρτύρονται για έλλειψη τίμιου ξύλου.


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2013)

Μετά το γνωστό σλόγκαν «Το αγαπημένο μου της ΕΡΤ» (t-shirt) (Είδα να κυκλοφορεί τώρα και το τιτίβισμα: «Δεν είπα “κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ”! Είπα “πλύσιμο t-shirt”.» —Όλι Ρεν), πήρε το μάτι μου κι άλλο ένα πετυχημένο σλόγκαν μεταξύ των διαδηλωτών: «Επαναστάτης χωρίς ΕΤ3».


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2013)

Εκτός από τιτιβίσματα, κοψίδια και τσιμπολογήματα, υπάρχουν και φατσομπουκιές:

Ακούγοντας τις κουβέντες γυναικοπαρέας της διπλανής ξαπλώστρας, συνειδητοποίησα ότι υπάρχει και μια πελατεία της ΧΑ που δεν έχει σχέση με φασισμό κλπ. Είναι οι εγκαταλελειμμένες σύζυγοι που τους ξεμυάλισε τον άντρα μια «ανατολικιά». Άντε μετά να εξηγήσεις τη συμπεριφορά του εκλογικού σώματος.

(Ευχαριστώ για το μοίρασμα!)


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2013)

Καλημέρα και καλό Ιούλιο.

Τιτίβισμα με γλωσσική αξία:
Εκατομμύρια ξένοι έρχονται στην Ελλάδα για διακοπές. Τρεις, έρχονται για περικοπές.


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2013)

*Ποιος θα το 'λεγε ότι θα ζούσα να δω ΕΡΤ εσωτερικού και ΕΡΤ εξωτερικού!*


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2013)

*Νόμιζε πως ήταν αλύγιστος. Ήταν απλώς ολίγιστος.*


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2013)

Από χτεσινή στιχομυθία:
— Πώς τον λένε τον Βαγγέλη που δουλεύει στο σταθμό;
— Στέισιον Βάγγο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2013)

Και από προχτεσινό ευφυολόγημα:

Έχω ένα φίλο που έχει έναν γάτο κι ένα καναρίνι (σενάριο μικιμάους): το καναρίνι το φωνάζει Κανάρη και τον γάτο Μιαούλη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2013)

nickel said:


> (σενάριο μικιμάους)


Από Τουίτι και Σιλβέστρο καλύτερα...


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2013)

Τιτίβισμα στο Protagon.gr:

*Noμίζω ότι στο τέλος του προγράμματος ο Κιάμος πρέπει πλέον να φωνάζει Vence-Remos.*


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2013)

Όταν θες κάτι να πουλήσεις, όλο το σύμπαν συνωμοτεί να απολύσεις.
(Πάολο Κομμουνέλιο — και, για την αντιγραφή, Faethon)


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2013)

Εύστοχο τιτίβισμα:

*Το πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα είναι σαν δίαιτα με την οποία χάνεις πολλά κιλά, αλλά δεν μπορείς να ζήσεις έτσι συνέχεια.*


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2013)

nickel said:


> Όχι, δεν διαβάζω τις _Συνομιλίες με τον Στάλιν_ του Μίλοβαν Τζίλας, αλλά διάβασα αυτό που γράφει ο Τζίλας για τις συνήθειες του Στάλιν και θεωρώ ότι θα ήμασταν απολύτως συμβατοί ως προς το ωράριο και τον τρόπο εργασίας:
> 
> Μέσα σ' αυτήν την επικράτεια, η μόνη διασκέδαση, γράφει ο Τζίλας, είναι τα μεγάλα φαγοπότια:Ένα τέτοιο δείπνο κρατούσε συνήθως έξι ώρες ή και περισσότερο — από τις δέκα τη νύχτα έως τις τέσσερις και πέντε τα ξημερώματα. Ο καθένας έτρωγε και έπινε σιγά σιγά, στη διάρκεια μιας συζητήσεως που κυμαινόταν ανάμεσα σε ιστορίες και ανέκδοτα έως τα πιο σοβαρά πολιτικά και φιλοσοφικά θέματα. Ανεπίσημα και στην πραγματικότητα ένα μεγάλο μέρος της σοβιετικής πολιτικής διαμορφωνόταν σε τέτοια γεύματα [...]​



*ταμπλ ντοτ = table d'hôte*  (but never cross that host, under penalty of deletion):



daeman said:


> ...
> Table d'hôte (όποιος προλάβει...)
> 
> 
> ...







nickel said:


> Προφανώς οι συνεργάτες του Στάλιν ήταν συνηθισμένοι σ’ αυτό το είδος της εργασίας και της ζωής — και περνούσαν τις νύχτες τους δειπνώντας με τον Στάλιν ή με έναν από τον δικό τους κύκλο. Δεν φτάνανε στα γραφεία τους πριν από το μεσημέρι και συνήθως έμεναν σ’ αυτά μέχρις αργά το βράδυ. Αυτό περιέπλεκε και έκανε δύσκολη την εργασία στην ανώτερη διοίκηση, αλλά οι ανώτεροι υπάλληλοι είχαν προσαρμοστεί σ’ αυτό, ακόμα και το διπλωματικό σώμα σε ό,τι αποτελούσε επαφές με μέλη του Πολιτικού Γραφείου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2013)

Τα social media σε παίρνουν μηδενικό και σε κάνουν νούμερο (από το Πρόταγκον)


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2013)

Τι διαφορά έχει ο φοιτητής του Πολυτεχνείου του Νοέμβρη του 1973 με αυτόν του Νοέμβρη του 2013; Τότε είχε κλειστεί μέσα, τώρα έχει κλειστεί απ’ έξω. (από το Protagon)


----------



## Earion (Nov 18, 2013)

The only gratifying revenge we can have on the powerful, not only for their actions but for _being_ powerful, is through satire.

(review for the movie _Wag the Dog_, 1998, in the _New Republic_)

Stanley Kauffmann (April 24, 1916- † Oct. 9, 2013), film critic.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2013)

Τιτίβισμα στο protagon.gr:

Εγώ λέω, πάντως, το ντέρμπι Αρβανιτόπουλος-Πελεγρίνης να κριθεί στο σανίδι. Ο ένας θα παριστάνει τον υπουργό κι ο άλλος τον πρύτανη.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 4, 2013)

Αν προσέξετε γύρω σας τους ανθρώπους που γνωρίζετε καλά, θα διαπιστώσετε ότι χονδρικά μπορείτε να τους χωρίσετε σε δύο κατηγορίες: Σε αυτούς που ενδιαφέρονται να βρουν τον ένοχο και σε αυτούς που ενδιαφέρονται να βρουν τη λύση. 

Έτσι ακριβώς είναι, κύριε Πετρουλάκη.


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Earion (Dec 18, 2013)

Πριν από μερικά χρόνια ο Λιάπης θα κατέβαζε το φιμέ τζάμι και οι αστυνομικοί θα χαιρετούσαν σε στάση προσοχής. Τώρα έκαναν τη δουλειά τους όπως πρέπει. Όλο και περισσότεροι κάνουν τη δουλειά τους όπως πρέπει. Μας κόστισε, βέβαια, πολύ ακριβά. Όμως σε αυτή τη χώρα φθηνά είναι μόνο τα λόγια.

Κώστας Γιαννακίδης, *Η χλεύη του αξίζει* (Protagon, 18 Δεκ. 2013).


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2013)

...
Έναν τόνο δεν τον ήθελε το «του» στον τίτλο, δεν του αξίζει να γίνει «Η χλεύη τού αξίζει» (ηχηρό σαν το «φτου»), να μην κοντοστεκόμαστε κι εμείς; Ή μια ανασύνταξη, π.χ. «Του αξίζει η χλεύη»; 
Για την ουσία, ένας τόνος τού αξίζει. Χλεύη. Του Μισέλ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2013)

*Μαζί τις ξεβιδώσαμε.*

Αριστουργηματικό σχόλιο της επικαιρότητας.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 20, 2013)

*Ρούντολφ με πιλαφάκι.*

Κάνει θραύση σήμερα στα ελληνικά social media.


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2013)

Zazula said:


> *Ρούντολφ με πιλαφάκι.*
> 
> Κάνει θραύση σήμερα στα ελληνικά social media.



—Rudolph with fried rice, Ray, dear?
—Rudolph the red sauce reindeer!


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 20, 2013)

Μμμ... μπέργκερ ελαφιού. Δεν βρίσκω πουθενά στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 21, 2013)

Zazula said:


> *Ρούντολφ με πιλαφάκι.*





Hellegennes said:


> Μμμ... μπέργκερ ελαφιού. Δεν βρίσκω πουθενά στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2013)

:lol: Ιδίως αν σκεφτούμε ότι η υπογραφή του σκιτσογράφου, Metzger, σημαίνει .........


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2013)

*Τις γιορτές ασχολούμαστε με το έλαττον και αφήνουμε το μείζον για αργότερα.*

Έφτασε στο ηλεκουτί μου μετά από διάφορες σπόντες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 3, 2014)

Από το ΦΒ:

Είμαι ένα μνημονιακό σκουλήκι, πιστεύω ότι συμφέρει να μείνουμε στο μνημόνιο άλλα δύο χρόνια και να δανειζόμαστε με επιτόκιο 2% παρά να βγούμε στις αγορές και να δανειστούμε με 5-7%.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2014)

Ανεβαίνει το πολιτικό θερμόμετρο. Η ΝΔ θα ζητήσει από τον Αλέξη να πει αν πιστεύει στον Άγιο Βασίλη και στον Άγιο Βαλεντίνο.​Από τα τουίτ του Πρόταγκον.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2014)

*Οι μεγάλοι σεισμοί δεν θα έρθουν από την Αταλάντη αλλά από τους ατάλαντους.*
Τιτίβισμα εσωτερικής κυκλοφορίας


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 9, 2014)

"Spring" is a Canadian term, which means "eight more weeks of winter".

(Από αυτό το εξαιρετικό αντισυνωμοσιολογικό γουίκι που ανακάλυψα και το άρθρο για τη μέρα της μαρμότας.)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 14, 2014)

«Austria’s greatest achievement is convincing the world that Hitler was German and Beethoven was Austrian.»


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2014)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό ξεκίνησε με τη διατύπωση «Austria’s greatest achievement is convincing the world that Hitler was German and Mozart was Austrian». Ύστερα, όταν βεβαιώθηκαν όλοι ότι ο Μότσαρτ _ήταν_ Αυστριακός και όχι Γερμανός, άλλαξαν το όνομα σε Μπετόβεν. Ωστόσο, δεν ξέρω να υπάρχει ή να υπήρχε κάποιος που να νόμιζε ότι ο Μπετόβεν ήταν Αυστριακός (Φλαμανδός ήταν, άλλωστε, ο παππούς του, όπως φαίνεται από το van). Άρα το αστείο έχει χάσει εντελώς το γούστο του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 14, 2014)

Ναι, αλλά ουσιαστικά έδρασε μόνο στη Βιέννη. Αν η Κάλας ήταν Αμερικάνα, τότε ο Μπετόβεν ήταν Αυστριακός...


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν η Κάλας ήταν Αμερικάνα...



*???*


*Maria Callas*

Britannica:
...American-born Greek operatic soprano ...

Wikipedia:
... an American-born Greek soprano...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 15, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ωστόσο, δεν ξέρω να υπάρχει ή να υπήρχε κάποιος που να νόμιζε ότι ο Μπετόβεν ήταν Αυστριακός (Φλαμανδός ήταν, άλλωστε, ο παππούς του, όπως φαίνεται από το van).


Μην πας στοίχημα, πάντως, ούτε να κρίνεις εξ ιδίων. Πριν το ποστάρω πήγα στη βίκι να δω τι στο καλό ήταν ο Μπετόβεν (υπέθετα Γερμανός), κι όταν διάβασα τα περί Βελγίου είπα: «Για φαντάσου!...» :inno:


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2014)

Ωραία. Γρήγορο κουίζ. Ο Λιστ τι ήταν;

α. Γάλλος
β. Γερμανός
γ. Ούγγρος
δ. Τσέχος



Spoiler



(γ) Ούγγρος


----------



## Zazula (Feb 15, 2014)

Εντάξει, αυτό το ήξερα. Αλλά τι στο καλό αποδεικνύει;


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Αλλά τι στο καλό αποδεικνύει;


Ότι είχα όρεξη για κουίζ... (Δύσκολες μέρες...)


----------



## SBE (Feb 15, 2014)

Εγώ με τον Μότσαρντ το ξέρω. Πόσο Αυστριακός είναι ο Μότσαρντ; Ο πατέρας Μότσαρντ εργαζόταν στο Σαλτσβούργο, όπου γεννήθηκαν τα παιδιά του, αλλά η οικογένεια Μότσαρντ ήταν από Άουκσμπουργκ. Επιπλέον την εποχή του Μότσαρντ δεν υπήρχε Γερμανία. Και το Σαλτσβούργο δεν ανήκε στην Αυστροουγγαρία. Ήταν ανεξάρτητο κρατίδιο που το διεκδικούσαν οι Βαυαροί κι οι Αυστριακοί. 
Οπότε τι ήταν ο Μότσαρντ;


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2014)

...
Για τον Μότσαρτ δεν ξέρω, ο «Μότσαρ*ν*τ» όμως μπορεί να μην ήταν σωστά γραμμένος στα δημοτολόγια.


----------



## SBE (Feb 15, 2014)

Αμάν βρε Δαεμάνε, άσε και κανέναν άνθρωπο να κάνει ένα λάθος εις πενταπλούν πια!


----------



## Earion (Feb 15, 2014)

Ένας από τους ελάσσονες εφιάλτες των βιβλιοθηκονόμων (Ζάζουλα, με ακούς ; ) είναι ο Κάφκα. Πού κατατάσσεται ο Κάφκα, στη Γερμανική Λογοτεχνία ή στους Τσέxους Συγγραφείς;


----------



## SBE (Feb 15, 2014)

Δε νομίζω να έχει βιβλιοθήκη ράφι με γερμανική λογοτεχνία και ράφι με Τσέχους συγγραφείς, με Τσέχικη λογοτεχνία θα έχει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 15, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν η Κάλας ήταν Αμερικάνα, τότε ο Μπετόβεν ήταν Αυστριακός...


Μην κοιτάζεις τι γράφουν οι καλές εγκυκλοπαίδειες. Γκούγκλισε λίγο, American opera singer την ανεβάζουν, American opera singer την κατεβάζουν. Αυτό εννοώ: ότι ο περισσότερος κόσμος (εκτός από εδώ) πιστεύει ότι ήταν Αμερικάνα.



Zazula said:


> Μην πας στοίχημα, πάντως, ούτε να κρίνεις εξ ιδίων. Πριν το ποστάρω πήγα στη βίκι να δω τι στο καλό ήταν ο Μπετόβεν (υπέθετα Γερμανός), κι όταν διάβασα τα περί Βελγίου είπα: «Για φαντάσου!...» :inno:


Ποιο Βέλγιο; Αυτό το τεχνητό κατασκεύασμα που ιδρύθηκε τρία χρόνια *μετά* τον θάνατο του Μπετόβεν;

Για τον Μότσαρτ, τα πράγματα (πλην -d) είναι όπως τα έγραψε η SBE. Μια και το Ζάλτσμπουργκ «ανήκει» στον αυστριακό εθνικό κορμό (ό,τι είναι αυτό, τέλος πάντων), εύκολα θεωρείται Αυστριακός.

Ο Μπετόβεν γεννήθηκε στη Βόννη. Μέχρι την επανένωση της Γερμανίας, στην πρωτεύουσα της Δυτικής Γερμανίας. Θα ήταν αστείο να αναφέρει κανείς το διασημότερο τέκνο της πόλης οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από Γερμανό. Όμως, στην εποχή του Μπετόβεν η εθνική συνείδηση των Γερμανών βρισκόταν καμιά εξηνταριά χρόνια στο μέλλον και η εθνική ταυτότητα θα μπορούσε να είναι αυστριακή αν είχε εξελιχτεί αλλιώς ο πρωσοαυστριακός πόλεμος 70 χρόνια μετά τη γέννησή του. Κι αυτός έδρασε στη Βιέννη εξίσου πολύ με τον Μότσαρτ, π.χ.

Ο Λιστ είναι ωραία περίπτωση. Όλοι τον αναφέρουν σήμερα ως Ούγγρο (Φέρεντς Λιστ), αλλά η καταγωγή του ήταν γερμανική. Λέει η βίκη: The earliest known ancestor of Liszt is his great-grandfather, Sebastian List who was one of the thousands of German migrant serfs locally migrating within the Austrian Empire's territories (around the area now constituting Lower Austria and Hungary) in the first half of the 18th century. Αν μπούμε στη λογική του τόπου όπου ωρίμασε, δεν θα μπορούσαμε να τον πούμε Γάλλο;

Δεν θέλω καν να ασχοληθώ με την «ταξινόμηση» του Κάφκα. Βασικά, ήταν ένας δίγλωσσος εβραίος πολίτης της Αυστροουγγαρίας από την Πράγα. Ας αναλογιστούμε όμως κι εμείς αν θα λέγαμε ποτέ τον Ωνάση Τούρκο εφοπλιστή, τον Καραμανλή Τούρκο πολιτικό και τον Ατατούρκ Έλληνα. Το πλαίσιο ήταν πολύ διαφορετικό από αυτό που έχουμε συνηθίσει τώρα.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 15, 2014)

Εγώ πάντως θα κάνω δώρο στον Νίκελ ετούτο: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Austrian-Co...rso-Bust-Sculpture-Statue-Decor-/200982267129 (προσέξτε το _*Von *_Beethoven ) — αρκεί να μην μου το φέρει στο κεφάλι.


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2014)

...
Borderline - Camper Van Beethoven






I will sing
I will be passed on over now
Take the wheel
Take me down
Let me sleep till we have disappeared
'cause we're moving from east to west
Across the grey, it's meaningless
On the borderline nothing is real except for you and I


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Ε, να μην περάσουν οι μέρες χωρίς κοψίδια. Επίκαιρο τιτίβισμα:

*Εδώ ευτυχώς τα άρματα είναι αποκριάτικα.*


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2014)

armed gunmen : 240.000 γκουγκλιές

Σχόλιο σε αγγλόφωνη ιστοσελίδα για τα ουκρανοκριμαϊκά:

*"Armed gunmen without identifying insignia captured two airports" Why are gunmen always armed? Doesn't that go without saying?*


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2014)

Έλα ντε!
Πάνε χέρι χέρι με τα πολύνεκρα αυτοκινητιστικά του Μολώχ της ασφάλτου, τις κρανιοεγκεφαλικές κακώσεις σε όλο το σώμα κλπ κλπ.


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2014)

...«Ο Πάπας έκανε και νέα έκκληση για ειρήνευση.»...
Και ο Θεός ήταν απασχολημένος, όπως πάντα, έτσι;


----------



## bernardina (Mar 10, 2014)

Από χρήστρια του fb

Ανέβασα στο τουίτερ εικόνα ενός πίνακα του Van Gogh, γράφοντας και το μουσείο στο οποίο βρίσκεται, με το σχόλιο : I adore Van Gogh
Λίγη ώρα μετά το μουσείο έκανε RT το τουί μου, με το σχόλιο : "We do too" 
Οι άνθρωποι έχουν κέφι και όρεξη ! Έχουν επαφή με τα δίκτυα και προωθούν το μουσείο και τη δουλειά τους ! 

Την ίδια ώρα στα δικά μας μουσεία ..... αλλάζουν ταμπέλες στα ευρήματα μην τα βρει κάποιος άλλος επιστήμονας, κρύβουν αντικείμενα που συνάδελφοι από το εξωτερικό έχουν ζητήσει να δουν κλπ κλπ κλπ
Την ίδια ώρα στο Δέλτα του Φαλήρου .... έρχεται στο φως ξύλινη σαρκοφάγος, και αντί να γίνει χαμός στα ΜΜΕ και στα Δίκτυα την ίδια στιγμή, ανακοινώνεται 5-6 μήνες μετά (μη μας ματιάσουν φαίνεται)

* δεν ακολουθούσα ούτε με ακολουθούσε το μουσείο


----------



## Marinos (Mar 10, 2014)

Αλλά δεν είναι και πάντα τόσο ρόδινα τα πράγματα έξω:


> Paying the press is only one side of the coin. Acquiring publication-quality images, and the permission to publish them, is a tedious and nerve-wrecking process. It has taken half a year of my life and on occasion almost drove me insane. Had I been closer to tenure review, I would have started screaming. For example, I contacted an Italian museum for a reproduction of a rhinoceros painting on repeated occasions, both via email and through their online form. I then waited for over three months for a response, which asked over 100 euros for the photograph. I balked at the amount and explained that I thought it was a bit too expensive.Another three months later, the museum emailed me again, asking whether my order was still active, acting as if they had never received my earlier response. As a result, you will not find this rhinoceros in my book. And, with hindsight, the delays and the price were not so outrageous. A British museum once told an art historian friend that her request for a photograph would be processed in one year. Another friend was quoted 500 euros from an Eastern European museum for a reproduction of a painting, but then was able to bargain the price down to a hundred euros. A third friend was so incensed by an Austrian institution’s imaging policies that she copied a sixteenth-century woodcut by hand. The book was already in press when her situation became resolved, and she could substitute her drawing with a proper photograph.


(You Want That With Pictures? How to Publish Images in a Scholarly Book)


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2014)

Το πρώτο μουσείο προφανώς έχει προσλάβει άνθρωπο που κάνει τις δημόσιες σχέσεις στα σύγχρονα μέσα.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 13, 2014)

Το διάβασα νωρίτερα στο fb και μου φάνηκε πετυχημένο. Σχολιάζει τα μετα-μετα-μεταμοντέρνα κόμματα της εποχής:

Όχι πια πρόγραμμα, μόνο FAQ.
Όχι πια διάλογος, μόνο status update.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Το διάβασα νωρίτερα στο fb και μου φάνηκε πετυχημένο. Σχολιάζει τα μετα-μετα-μεταμοντέρνα κόμματα της εποχής:
> 
> Όχι πια πρόγραμμα, μόνο FAQ.
> Όχι πια διάλογος, μόνο status update.


Κοίτα, εδώ οι ΠΟΛ έχουν πλέον αντικατασταθεί απ' τα tweets τού Θεοχάρη — όλα τ' άλλα είναι οδοντόκρεμες! :)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 13, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Κοίτα, εδώ οι ΠΟΛ έχουν πλέον αντικατασταθεί απ' τα tweets τού Θεοχάρη — όλα τ' άλλα είναι οδοντόκρεμες! :)


:up::up:


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2014)

Η είδηση:
http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=26510&subid=2&pubid=113237017

Το τιτίβισμα:
Ετοιμάζεται χωριό για Ευρωπαίους συνταξιούχους στη Β. Ελλάδα. Μεταξύ μας, μόνο έτσι μπορεί να έρθει η ανάπτυξη.

Καπάκι τιτίβισμα:
Υπό τον όρο ότι θα συνταξιοδοτηθούν και οι σημερινοί πολιτικοί.


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2014)

nickel said:


> *Malacca* = η Μαλάκα (της Μαλάκας) [κρατίδιο της Μαλαισίας]
> *the Strait of Malacca* = ο Πορθμός της Μαλάκας, το Στενό της Μαλάκας, τα Στενά της Μαλάκας



Μου το μετέφεραν κάποιοι που φατσομπουκιάζονται:
*
Πάντως, την περιοχή που χάθηκε το Μπόινγκ, παίζει να την έχει βαφτίσει ο Βαλλιανάτος. (Μα... «Μαλάκα στρέιτ»;!) *


----------



## daeman (Mar 24, 2014)

...
“Reading is the sole means by which we slip, involuntarily, often helplessly, into another’s skin, another’s voice, another’s soul.” 
~Joyce Carol Oates


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2014)

Τίτλος:
*Παπούλιας: Η μάχη κατά των δανειστών θα είναι νικηφόρα*

Δήλωση:
«Ο λαός μας δίνει μάχη και αγώνα για να σπάσει τον κλοιό των δανειστών. Η ιστορία του εγγυάται ότι και αυτή η μάχη θα είναι νικηφόρα» τόνισε ο Κάρολος Παπούλιας.
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231306012

Αμάν πια, πρόεδρε, με τα εθνικοαπελευθερωτικά μηνύματα! Μήπως οι δανειστές είναι και Εβραίοι; Μήπως έχουν και μεγάλα, σουβλερά δόντια;


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2014)

...
*Ο ψυχρός πόλεμος τελείωσε... το τείχος έπεσε... η Αμερική έχει μαύρο πρόεδρο... το big bang επιβεβαιώθηκε... το ΠΑΣΟΚ πέθανε... η χώρα διαλύθηκε... και οι παρελάσεις καλά κρατούν! 

Παραδίνομαι...
*
Σταλμένο από μια φίλη.

Το σχετικό νήμα: Λεξιλόγοι στην παρέλαση.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 27, 2014)

"Όταν ακούω για κάποιον ότι είναι Ελληνοσουηδός, σκέφτομαι τύπο που σταματάει στη διάβαση για να περάσει ο πεζός και ταυτόχρονα τον μουτζώνει κιόλας".  
Από εκπομπή του Βουλαρίνου.


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2014)

Αυτή την προφητεία του Κοσμά του Αιτωλού εγώ τώρα την έμαθα. 

*Ο χαλασμός θα γίνει από ένα κασιδιάρη.*

http://books.google.gr/books?id=aw9...en&sa=X&ei=uBc_U5zmA-qm0QX04oDQCQ&redir_esc=y


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2014)

*«...παρά τις δυσκολίες, με τη συνέργεια όλων, θα μπούμε ξανά στο δρόμο της ανάπτυξης απαλλαγμένοι από τις παθογένειες του παρελθόντος».*

Από το αισιόδοξο μήνυμα του προέδρου της Κυπριακής Δημοκρατίας, με τις φράσεις-κλειδιά: «με τη συνέργεια όλων», «απαλλαγμένοι από τις παθογένειες του παρελθόντος».


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Κοίτα, εδώ οι ΠΟΛ έχουν πλέον αντικατασταθεί απ' τα tweets τού Θεοχάρη — όλα τ' άλλα είναι οδοντόκρεμες! :)



Upping the ante:


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2014)

*Δηλαδή, αν ο ΓΑΠ είχε πάει σε εκδήλωση της Ελιάς αντί για βιβλιοπαρουσίαση, θεωρείται ότι θα έφερνε και ψήφους μαζί του;*


----------



## Palavra (Apr 30, 2014)

Δηλαδή το ότι τρώει τρία η Μπάγερν στο ημίχρονο μέσα στην έδρα της δεν σχετίζεται με το ότι ο επίτιμος είναι στην Γερμανία για εγχείρηση, ε;

Τουίτ στο Πρόταγκον, 22:54 29/04/14


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Δηλαδή το ότι τρώει τρία η Μπάγερν στο ημίχρονο μέσα στην έδρα της δεν σχετίζεται με το ότι ο επίτιμος είναι στην Γερμανία για εγχείρηση, ε;
> 
> Τουίτ στο Πρόταγκον, 22:54 29/04/14


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2014)

Ο επίτιμος δεν υποστηρίζει την οικογένεια της Σοφίας και την ομάδα της;


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2014)

...
"*Blessed are the young, for they shall inherit the national debt*."

~ Herbert Hoover, former US President - Address to the Nebraska Republican Conference, Lincoln, Nebraska (16 January 1936).

"*When there is a lack of honor in government, the morals of the whole people are poisoned.*"

Quoted in the _New York Times_ (9 August 1964)


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2014)

Ακόμα πιο επίκαιρο, στις μέρες του πλεονάσματος:

“Personally, I do not feel that any amount can be properly called a surplus as long as the nation is in debt. I prefer to think of such an item as a reduction on our children’s inherited mortgage.”
President Eisenhower, 1960 state of the union message


----------



## daeman (May 3, 2014)

...
Κανονικά, έπρεπε να το βάλω σε άλλο νήμα, πιο ελαφρό, αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν είναι καθόλου αταίριαστο σ' ένα νήμα με κοψίδια και τσιμπολογήματα στον τίτλο:


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2014)

Το είδα τώρα στο φουμπού:

Και στην τελική τι είμαστε;
70% νερό και 30% υποψήφιοι δημοτικοί σύμβουλοι...


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2014)

Gaelic: "Níor bhris focal maith fiacail riamh"
English: "A good word never broke a tooth"
Meaning/Translation: "It doesn't hurt to pay a compliment"
www.theemeraldisle.org/irish-sayings/irish-phrase-16.htm

cf. "Soft words break no bones."
_A miscellany of Irish proverbs,_ Thomas Francis O'Rahilly, Dublin, 1922


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2014)

...
«Δεν έπεσαν έξω οι δημοσκοπήσεις, οι εκλογές έπεσαν έξω.»






Μας δημοσκότισαν.


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2014)

...
*40 Of The Most Powerful Social Issue Ads That’ll Make You Stop And Think
*





licra.org


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2014)

Εκπληκτικές δουλειές. Εντυπωσιακή συλλογή.

Ούτε το αστείο του Χάρρυ Κλυνν δεν λείπει. :)


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 7, 2014)

Η CIA μπήκε στο Twitter: "We can neither confirm nor deny that this is our first tweet" :-D


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2014)

...
Τσιμπολογήματα: *Around the world in 29 Sandwiches*

2. Cemita (Mexico) [¡Ay, qué sabroso!]





Originally from Puebla, Mexico, cemitas are avocado, some type of meat, white cheese, onions, and salsa roja on a brioche-type bun (which are also sometimes called cemitas, confusingly enough). Like a cousin to the torta.
...


17. Pan-bagnat (France)





Classy and French, this is basically a tuna sandwich with a heap of vegetables, slices of hard-boiled egg and — importantly! — olive oil, never mayonnaise. Usually served on pain de campagne (aka “French sourdough”), which is fantastic.
(hold the egg slices, please)


18. Pljeskavica (Serbia) [πλιεσκαβίτσα, και του παιδιού να μη δίνεις] 






Pljeskavica is a burger patty made with a mixture of ground meats. According to the _New York Times_, butchers sometimes improvise, “adding fat from around the beef kidneys, grinding in a little pork neck, or adding baking soda or mineral water to lighten the mix.” Right, then!

Sometimes it’s served on a burger bun, but it can also show up in a pita with a pepper sauce and Serbian milk cream.
[...]


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...and Serbian milk cream.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaymak μιαμ μιαμ :)
Αλλά και μ' αυτό παίζει πολύ καλά: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smetana_(dairy_product)


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2014)

*Σακίρα Πικέ. Σαν κουβερλί ακούγεται.*

Πώς μπορώ να σταματήσω να γελάω;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2014)

Με ένα καλό βιντεάκι. Της Σακίρας, όχι του Πικέ.

(εκ του λεξιλογιακού fan & fun club εκείνης της οποίας το όνομα δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείς επί ματαίω)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2014)

Atheism is a religion like abstinence is a sex position. (Bill Maher)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2014)

The three best things in life are a good landing, a good orgasm, and a good bowel movement. The night carrier landing is one of the few opportunities in life where you get to experience all three at the same time.


----------



## Earion (Jul 3, 2014)

Μεταστάσεις της Δικτατορίας του *Κατιναριάτου* (ωραίος νεολογισμός) και η αβάσταχτη ελαφρότητα του *τσιφτετελληνίζεσθαι*


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2014)

...
*If A is success in life, then A = x + y + z. Work is x, play is y and z is keeping your mouth shut.
*~Albert Einstein

Said to Samuel J Woolf, Berlin, Summer 1929. Cited with additional notes in _The Ultimate Quotable Einstein_ by Alice Calaprice and Freeman Dyson, Princeton UP (2010) p 230


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2014)

...
Από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον:

*Down these mean streets*
American lexicographer Erin McKean sent me a word that she recently spotted in the _New York Times_: *noirchaeologist*, a blend of _noir_ and _archaeologist_ that’s easier to say than it looks. It was created by, and is almost the personal property of, the San Francisco reporter Eddie Muller. Among his other interests he’s a film historian fascinated by _film noir_, the dark Hollywood genre of the 1940s and 1950s. He founded the Film Noir Foundation, which is dedicated to finding and restoring vintage examples of film noir and making them publicly available once again.

φιλμ νουαρχαιολογία


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2014)

Το βρήκα στο ηλεκουτί μου:

*Τι ευγενικοί που είναι οι ξένοι! Χτες πάτησα έναν Άγγλο και με είπε «ήλιο της παραλίας».*


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2014)

nickel said:


> Το βρήκα στο ηλεκουτί μου:
> 
> *Τι ευγενικοί που είναι οι ξένοι! Χτες πάτησα έναν Άγγλο και με είπε «ήλιο της παραλίας».*








The Italian Man Who Went To Malta:

One day Imma gonna to Malta to bigga hotel.
In the morning, I go downe to eate breakfast.
I telle waitress: I wanna 2 pieces of toast.
She brings me only 1 piece.
I telle: I want 2 piece.
She says: Go to the toilet
I say: You no understand, I wanna 2 piece on the my plate.
She say: You better not piss on the plate, you son of a bitch.
I don't even know the lady and she calle me a son of a beach.

Later...
I go to eate to the bigga restaurant.
The waitress brings me a spoon and a knife, but no fock.
I telle: I wanna the fock.
She telle me: Everybody wanna fuck
I telle: You no understand, I wanna fock on the table.
She say: You better not fuck on the table, you son of a bitch.

So I go back to my room in a hotel.
And there is no sheets on the bed.
Call the manager, I'm telle him I wanna sheet!
He telle me to go to the toilet.
I say: You no understand, I wanna sheet on my bed.
He say: You better not shit on the bed, you son of a bitch.

So I go to the checkout and the man at the desk said: Peace on you.
I said: PISS ON YOU TOO, YOU SON OF A BEACH. I'M GOING BACK TO ITALIA.


Χτες στην παραλία, μια Ιταλίδα πάτησε ένα σκυλάκι. Γυρνάει στον ιδιοκτήτη και του λέει: «Σκούζι!».
Κι αυτός: «Εμ, σκούζει βέβαια, αφού το ξενύχιασες!»


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2014)

...
Διαφήμιση είναι, αλλά μου άρεσαν οι λιχουδιές του πρωινού αραδιασμένες στα τραπέζια για τσιμπολόγημα:






Barbecue from around the world οn 14 tables. Μεταφράστε και τα εδέσματα τώρα. 
Μήπως θα ταίριαζε καλύτερα στο Χαρούμενο ξύπνημα;


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2014)

Είσαι σαδιστής!


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2014)

...
And drooling, too. Λιγουροσαδομαζοχισμός και τροφονείρωξη.
Ταντα- σκανταλίζομαι, πέφτω και τσακίζομαι.


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2014)

Στο ηλεκουτί μου, από Φέισμπουκ μέσω φίλου:

— Πότε καταλαβαίνεις ότι σ' έχουν καταστρέψει τα Greeklish?
— Όταν διαβάζεις Penthouse και αναρωτιέσαι ποιος πέθανε...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2014)

Στο internet *έχει ξεφτιλιστεί η ελληνική γλώσσα*. Θέλω να γράφουμε καλά στο ToraTora.gr. Θέλω να έχουμε *stories*. [...]
Πέτρος Κωστόπουλος http://www.toratora.gr/epistrefo-ston-topo-tou-egklimatos/


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2014)

Το υστερόγραφο:

ΥΓ. Όσοι από αυτούς που με βρίζουν και με συκοφαντούν θέλουν να το κάνουν, θα τους παρακαλούσα να το κάνουν πολύ έντονα αυτές τις μέρες. Ό,τι μπινελίκι θέλουν, απλά να μην ξεχνάνε να γράφουν την διεύθυνση του ToraTora.gr. Τους ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2014)

nickel said:


> Το υστερόγραφο:
> 
> ΥΓ. Όσοι από αυτούς που με βρίζουν και με συκοφαντούν θέλουν να το κάνουν, θα τους παρακαλούσα να το κάνουν πολύ έντονα αυτές τις μέρες. Ό,τι μπινελίκι θέλουν, απλά να μην ξεχνάνε να γράφουν την διεύθυνση του ToraTora.gr. Τους ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.



For limelight hogs like that one, who make big money and gain power at the expense of the gullible, there is only one thing in the world worse than being talked about, and that is not being talked about*. *For publishing publicists, the only bad publicity is no publicity at all. 

Δημοσιοκαφρίλα.



ABridges said:


> Και υπάρχει παροιμία στα αγγλικά, σχετική με τις εφημερίδες: I don't care what they say about me as long as they spell my name right.


----------



## SBE (Sep 19, 2014)

O καθένας με τον πόνο του. Στο μπλα μπλα που μας παραπέμπει ο Ζαζ, πήρε το μάτι μου αναφορές σε περιοδικά άλλων εκδοτών. Λέει λοιπόν ο τέντζερης* για το καπάκι ότι όλοι ασχολούνταν με την εικονογράφηση των δικών του περιοδικών, ενώ:
δεν ασχολήθηκε [κανείς] με το Cosmopolitan του ΔΟΛ το οποίο είναι το καλύτερο εγχειρίδιο για σεξ _(και μάλιστα για γυναίκες) _

*και προφανώς προστάτης των ηθών και της τιμής του ασθενούς φύλου


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Sep 30, 2014)

...
"Science is magic that _works_." ~ Kurt Vonnegut in _Cat’s Cradle

_+​
Science is real - They Might Be Giants






source: brainpickings' literary jukebox



​


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2014)

Αν αναγνωρίσετε τον εαυτό σας στην περιγραφή του Μιχάλη Μητσού, στην πρώτη παράγραφο του χτεσινού άρθρου του, tough luck ή join the club...

Γιατρέ μου, πάσχω από κάτι που εγώ θα αποκαλούσα πολιτική σχιζοφρένεια, αλλά εσείς σίγουρα θα βρείτε έναν καλύτερο όρο. Επιτρέψτε μου να σας περιγράψω την κατάστασή μου. Κολυμπούσα πάντα στον χώρο της σοσιαλδημοκρατίας, καταλαβαίνετε τώρα, κάπου μεταξύ του παλιού ΚΚΕ εσωτερικού και του ΠΑΣΟΚ, δυσπιστία για τον Ανδρέα, πίστη στον Παπαγιαννάκη, ενθουσιασμός με τον Σημίτη, απογοήτευση στη συνέχεια, ένα ξαφνικό ενδιαφέρον για τους 58, μια έκπληξη από Το Ποτάμι, αλλά βασικά ήττες, ήττες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2014)

Κάποιοι είναι αξιοθαύμαστοι, αφού προφανώς διαβάζουν (εκτός από κλειδωμένα κείμενα) και βουλωμένα γράμματα... ;)


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2014)

*«Τα δακρυγόνα μαζί τα φάγαμε».*
http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/174794/o-λουκάνικος-έγινε-γκράφιτι-εικόνες


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2014)

Καλό το «Φόρτσα Φορτσάκη», αλλά καλύτερο με κόμμα: «Φόρτσα, Φορτσάκη». Όπως το «Βάστα, Ρόμελ».


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2014)

...
“A synonym is a word you use when you can’t spell the other one.”

~ Baltasar Gracián (unverified)


----------



## pidyo (Nov 10, 2014)

One evening — four in the morning, the end of December — Cohen took time out from his meditations to walk down to my cabin and try to explain what he was doing here.

Sitting still, he said with unexpected passion, was “the real deep entertainment” he had found in his sixty-one years on the planet. “Real profound and voluptuous and delicious entertainment. The real feast that is available within this activity.”

Was he kidding? Cohen is famous for his mischief and ironies.

He wasn’t, I realized as he went on. “What else would I be doing?” he asked. “Would I be starting a new marriage with a young woman and raising another family? Finding new drugs, buying more expensive wine? I don’t know. This seems to me the most luxurious and sumptuous response to the emptiness of my own existence.” 

Pico Iyer, _The Art of Stillness: Adventures in Going Nowhere_.


----------



## cougr (Nov 10, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Sitting still, he said with unexpected passion, was “the real deep entertainment” he had found in his sixty-one years on the planet. “Real profound and voluptuous and delicious entertainment. The real feast that is available within this activity.”
> 
> Pico Iyer, _The Art of Stillness: Adventures in Going Nowhere_.



It seems that the proofreader was so entranced by the book's message of sitting still, that he took the message to heart and didn't bother to correct the omission of quotation marks around the words "sitting still" in the above sentence. :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2014)

...
Shshsh. Be still, cougr, I'm watching the still. It sits nicely over the fire, and I'm sitting still, sipping the newborn spirit. 

~ A proofdrinker


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2014)

organised crime, government or private sector


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2014)

Ωραίο χριστουγεννιάτικο τιτίβισμα:

*Και στον Σκρουτζ τέτοια νύχτα, τρόικα πήγε.*


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2014)

Γέλασα μ' αυτό το τιτίβισμα που είδα στο Protagon.gr:

*Ο Γιάννης Μηλιός δεν θα είναι υποψήφιος με τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Σωστό. Στο υπουργείο Οικονομικών δεν συνηθίζεται τελευταία να μπαίνει εκλεγμένος.*


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2015)

*Καθαρός ουραγός αστραπές δεν φοβάται!*

(Αυτό μου είπαν ότι το είπε ο Θ. Τζήμερος για τον ΓΑΠ, αλλά είναι καλό και για γενικότερη χρήση.)


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2015)

* Τελικά, ο Χριστόδουλος φέρθηκε με τρόπο που επιβεβαιώνει ότι ορθώς κυκλοφορούν τόσα ανέκδοτα με φόντο το ξανθό μαλλί.*

http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.ellada&id=38682


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 12, 2015)

Παράπονο Καναδού στο 9gag, μια μέρα με θερμοκρασία -35C:
The air hurts my face. Why am I living where the air hurts my face?


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2015)

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν είναι πρωτότυπο, αλλά πρέπει να διασωθεί, αφού μάλιστα προέρχεται από πρώην σύντροφο και ποιητή:

Με τις εύκολες μεταπηδήσεις από το ένα κόμμα στο άλλο — όμορφος κόσμος, ηθικός, αντζελικά πλασμένος — ...

Τηλέμαχος Χυτήρης (Τα Νέα, 12/1/2015)


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 14, 2015)

Μάλλον από το Twitter, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος:
Experts are warning of buying fake copies of Charlie Hebdo's issue from eBay. They look like the originals but they don't offend anyone.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 15, 2015)

Η καλύτερη ερώτηση από το χτεσινό #asktsipras:
Πότε επιτέλους θα αμολυσει η Καλισι τους δράκους; 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## SBE (Jan 15, 2015)

Να υποθέσω εγώ η αδαής ότι πρόκειται για γκεϊμθρονική ερώτηση;


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 15, 2015)

Most definitely!
Daenerys Targaryen


----------



## Costas (Feb 7, 2015)

Ονοματολογία της δίκης του Carlton (Λε Μοντ)

- Elle vous a fait quoi ? demande le président.

_- Euh, une fellation. _

- Vous l'avez payée combien? 

_- 100 euros._

- Vous connaissez son nom ? [La ligne téléphonique de son magasin, placée sur écoutes, révèle plusieurs appels vers le numéro de portable de la jeune femme en question.]

Il hésite encore, semble chercher dans les plis de sa mémoire. Finit par chuchoter.

_- Mounia, je pense._


----------



## Costas (Feb 7, 2015)

Μεγάλη πλάκα ο Dodo ο Σαλαμούρας στη δίκη τού Carlton! [Michel Audiard: θρυλικός για τους αντι-καθωσπρέπει διαλόγους του Γάλλος σεναριογράφος] (Le Monde)

*Dodo la Saumure : « J’suis comme ça, j’fais d’l’Audiard »*

Et Dodo la Saumure s'est avancé à la barre. Une trogne, un bagout, une rouerie, il le sait bien Dominique Alderweireld qu'on ne va pas bouder son plaisir dans un moment pareil, et puis le 5 février, c'est le jour de son anniversaire, alors il en joue, il encanaille, il régale, aujourd'hui c'est lui le cadeau, le voilà.

Il a fermé le DSK — le Dodo Sex Klub –, laissé tomber l'idée de le rebaptiser « 7 sur 7 » — _« C'était une politique commerciale, mais je perdais de l'argent »_ —, il a, dit-il, toujours le projet d'ouvrir un FMI — Famous Massage International.

_— Vous avez une licence en droit et un diplôme d'école de commerce, l'Essec…_ lit le président.

_— Non ! de l'Issec. C'est l'Essec en pâte à modeler.

— En quoi ?

— En pâte à modeler, monsieur le président. 

— Pourquoi le droit ? 

— Parce que c'est intéressant et que ça peut toujours servir. 

— Vous avez pensé au barreau ou à la magistrature ?

— Avocat, j'y ai pensé, mais c'était pas sérieux avec mon passé._

Le procureur intervient pour rappeler que Dominique Alderweireld a été condamné pour proxénétisme à cinq ans d'emprisonnement avec sursis.

_— C'est vrai que, dans votre vie, vous vous êtes mis très tôt à l'écart des règles de droit, observe le président.

— C'est que j'ai pas compris les règles. 
_
Son métier, aujourd'hui en Belgique, c'est de _«louer des chambres à des filles »_, dit-il.

_— Vous les louez combien ?

— Entre 30 et 40 euros.

— Pour la nuit ?

— Non, pour le rapport.

_Le président veut être sûr d'avoir bien compris.

_— 30 à 40 euros après chaque rapport ?

— Oui.

— Donc, si elle a deux rapports à la suite, elle vous doit 80 euros ?

— Oui. Plus 5 euros pour le ménage.

— Vous appelez ça «location de chambres », vous ?

— Oui. C'est dans la loi belge. J'ai une jurisprudence de la cour d'appel de Gand qui m'est favorable. 

— Combien de filles faites-vous travailler ?

— J'peux pas vous dire. Il y en a qui restent une heure, d'autres deux jours, d'autres trois ans. Mes filles, elles travaillent en indépendantes. 

— Vous utilisez le possessif ?

— Comme n'importe quel dirigeant d'entreprise qui dirait «mes » collaborateurs, « mes » associés.

— Vous les appelez « indépendantes », mais elles ne font pas toutes cela par choix… 

— Et le gardien de prison, vous croyez que c'est par choix qu'il se fait insulter toute la journée ?

— Ce sont des filles en difficulté. Vous les recrutez dans toute l'Europe ?

— Oui.

— Pour de l'argent ?

— Oui. Et quand elles en ont assez, elles s'en vont. Je n'ai aucune maîtrise des filles qui travaillent dans mes établissements. Mon influence est égale à zéro.

— Elles disent que chez vous, c'est de l'abattage. 

— Monsieur le président, les filles qui font le trottoir là, juste en face du palais de justice, ça c'est de l'abattage.

— C'est de vous qu'on parle, monsieur Alderweireld...

— Oui, oui, je disais ça juste pour le contexte. 

— Certaines filles se plaignent de mauvais traitements…

— J'suis pas le seul employeur à avoir des problèmes avec ses employés. Prenez la SNCF, avec tous ses suicides…
_
Le président Bernard Lemaire en vient aux faits qui sont reprochés à Dominique Alderweireld — l'envoi de prostituées en France pour des rencontres tarifées — et qui lui valent des poursuites pour proxénétisme aggravé.

Dans la « bande », il y a René Kojfer.

_— Vous êtes de vieux amis_, observe le président.

_— Oui, depuis quarante-cinq ans. 

— Pourtant, pendant l'instruction vous avez eu des mots assez durs sur lui. 

— Je l'appelle « Judas », c'est tout. Ou encore « la honte de la communauté hébraïque de Lille ». 

_Le président plonge dans ses notes.

_— Et aussi le « bouffon de la ville ». Le « comique troupier ». Le « lâche ».

— Oui, c'est juste. 
_
Bernard Lemaire se tourne vers René Kojfer.

_— Ça vous fait quoi ces noms-là ? 

— Bah, c'est comme ça_, répond René Kojfer qui, depuis le début de ce procès, n'en est plus à une humiliation près.

Dominique Alderweireld intervient.

_— Toutes ces paroles, je les prononce devant lui, hein, monsieur le président !

— Donc, il le sait ?

— Ben, bien sûr ! 
_
Le président veut savoir si, comme il s'en vante dans les écoutes téléphoniques, René Kojfer jouait bien le rôle d'« essayeur gratis » des jeunes recrues de Dodo la Saumure.

_— Oh ! René, on l'appelle « M. Trois Minutes ». Parce que, même en costume trois pièces et avec la douche, ça prenait trois minutes. Alors, si on avait dû choisir quelqu'un, on en aurait pris un de plus efficient. 

— De plus ?

— Efficient, monsieur le président. René, on pourrait plus le qualifier de micheton. 
_
A côté de lui, René Kojfer approuve d'un hochement de tête docile.

Dans la bande, il y a aussi Béatrice Legrain, compagne et associée de Dodo la Saumure, gérante de bars à hôtesses, à laquelle il est reproché d'avoir accompagné à plusieurs reprises des filles en France. Elle se tient droite à la barre, longs cheveux blond platine, pantalon noir très ajusté et veste cintrée, dont on plaint le bouton qui tente de la fermer. Elle récite plus qu'elle prononce une repartie bien préparée, qui doit faire d'elle l'anti-Jade, la jeune femme accusatrice qui a déposé la veille devant le tribunal. 

_— J'ai commencé la prostitution à 18 ans et j'ai arrêté. Puis j'ai repris, parce que pute, j'aime ça. 

— Bien. 
_
Le président évoque sa présence avec d'autres jeunes femmes à un «déjeuner » dans un relais de chasse dans la campagne française. L'organisateur des réjouissances avait sollicité Dodo pour « faire une bonne surprise à des copains ».

_— Pourquoi envoyez-vous Béatrice Legrain à cette rencontre ?

— Parce que les filles ont un QI de 25. Alors, ça vaut mieux que Béa les accompagne. Remarquez, là, le relais de chasse, c'est du rustique, alors on aurait pu envoyer du QI de 25. 

— Vous avez déclaré que vous avez toujours eu du respect pour les personnes qui travaillent pour vous.

— Absolument. Et cela depuis quarante-cinq ans.
_
Le président saisit un extrait d'écoutes téléphoniques. Dominique Alderweireld s'entretient avec sa compagne, Béatrice Legrain. _« On a une négresse ? Le client, il veut baiser une négresse. »_ Un autre extrait. Il est en Espagne, il parle avec un ami : _« Je remonte avec du cheptel »_, lui annonce-t-il.

Dodo la Saumure hausse les épaules.

_— Oh ! J'suis comme ça, monsieur le président, j'fais d'l'Audiard.

— Au fait, c'est quoi votre association Marie-Madeleine ?

— Je m'occupe des enfants des filles, je règle les problèmes d'école ou de logement pour elles avec l'échevin. Je l'ai appelée Marie-Madeleine, parce que j'ai quelques connaissances théologiques._


----------



## Earion (Feb 14, 2015)

Μπορεί η κυρία Κωνσταντοπούλου να είναι η πιο νέα πρόεδρος της Βουλής που υπήρξε ποτέ, αλλά πρέπει να πω (κι αν δεν το πω θα σκάσω) ότι είναι και η πιο ηλικιωμένη απουσιολόγος που έχω δει σε γυμνάσιο και λύκειο.

Σταμάτης Φασουλής, «Ωχ οι ωραίες μέρες», Τα Νέα (14-15 Φεβρουαρίου 2015)


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2015)

Κάτι έλεγα χτες σε έναν φίλο και μου αντιγύρισε: 
— Σιγά μη γίνουμε Δανία του Νότου.
Του λέω σήμερα πριν από λίγο:
— Το βέβαιο είναι ότι δεν θα γίνουμε Ανία του Νότου.
Και αυτός:
— Μα θα μας μπανάρουν και θα γίνουμε Μπαν-Ανία...


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2015)

...
—Προς το παρόν*, είμαστε ακόμα Δανεία του Νότου.

*Λέμε και καμιά χαζομάρα να περάσει η ώρα, οι μήνες, τα χρόνια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 22, 2015)

"Don't bring a Word file to an Excel battle."

(του Αρ. Δοξιάδη, από το ΦουΜπού, και εμπνευσμένο από τις μάχες στην Ευρωομάδα)


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2015)

*Ο Τσακ Νόρις είδε τον κόσμο να γερνάει κατά 75 χρόνια*
http://news.in.gr/features/article/?aid=1231391661

Άψογο. Κάτι σαν εκείνο των Εγγλέζων: «Fog in Channel; Continent Cut Off».


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2015)

Τι είναι εθνικισμός; «Ένας εγκληματικός τρόπος να αγαπάς την πατρίδα σου».
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5226169/epikaira/

Από το:
... le nationalisme, «c’est une manière criminelle d’aimer la France».
http://www.liberation.fr/chroniques/2015/04/03/la-nation-folle_1234639


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2015)

...
Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους, Λεξιλόγες και Λεξιλόγους! Κι από χρόνου, και καλύτερα!







Στα κοψίδια, πού αλλού; 
Και μην το πάρετε τοις μετρητοίς και με σουβλίσετε!


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2015)

Εξηγήσεις:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_q5hD_-0CI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESyEdhPdO5w
http://www.metrosport.gr/article/o-apolitos-exolothreftis-fidion-ine-serreos-vinteo


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2015)

Κακά ελληνικά... «Καλό φίδι είναι μόνο το νεκρό φίδι» θα έλεγα.


----------



## Earion (May 29, 2015)

Φίδι καλό μόνο νεκρό


----------



## Earion (Jun 1, 2015)

Το βρήκα πρώτα στα ελληνικά, και το αντιγράφω για να υπάρχει:

Ξέρετε, το Ίντερνετ δεν προσφέρει μόνο ευκαιρίες για σεξιστικές επιθέσεις. Διατίθενται επίσης, με κάθε διακριτικότητα, μεγεθυντές πέους. 
— Τζ. Κ. Ρόουλινγκ, συγγραφέας.
Η 49χρονη πολυεκατομμυριούχος συγγραφέας του Χάρι Πότερ δεν αποκρούει μόνο με μαγικά το ανηλεές μπούλινγκ που υφίσταται μέσω Τουίτερ. 
ΒΗΜΑdonna, Ιούνιος 2015, σ. 10.

Νά και το αυθεντικό:


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 1, 2015)

Γιατί ο όρος "μισογυνισμός" αντικαταστάθηκε στα ελληνικά από το "σεξιστικές επιθέσεις"; Είναι συνώνυμα;


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2015)

Δηλαδή, αυτοί που ασχολούνται με τέτοιες σεξιστικές επιθέσεις έχουν αρκετό νιονιό για να καταλάβουν το καυστικό χιούμορ της;


ΥΓ. Καλή είναι η απόδοση, Άλεξ, κι ας είναι ευρύτερη.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 1, 2015)

Πιστεύω ότι "ο μισογυνισμός" είναι πιο βαριά λέξη από τις "σεξιστικές επιθέσεις", άρα έπρεπε να παραμείνει και στη μετάφραση.


----------



## Costas (Jun 1, 2015)

+1. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι πιο βαρύ, αλλά ξέρω πως αν ήθελε να πει σεξιστικές θα έλεγε sexist. Προς τι η " ερμηνεία ";


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 1, 2015)

Εμένα μού φαίνεται παραπλήσιο. Δεν ξέρω αν ο τύπος είναι μισογύνης, πάντως το σχόλιό του ήταν αυτό:

All you lefties are finished in this country, especially you JK bitchface


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2015)

Στη γερμανική μετάφραση έμειναν στον μισογυνισμό (frauenfeindlich) πάντως. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 1, 2015)

Ο "μισογύνης" είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από τον "σεξιστή". Σεξιστής είναι αυτός που κάνει διακρίσεις ή σχόλια με βάση το φύλο. Είναι γενικά άνθρωπος μισαλλόδοξος και ρατσιστής, άρα όταν θα θέλει να χτυπήσει μια γυναίκα που τον εξοργίζει, θα χρησιμοποιήσει αμέσως τη σεξιστική επίθεση.

Ο μισογυνισμός είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει και ασυνείδητα σε κάποιον και να εκδηλώνεται με άλλους τρόπους, ακόμα και σε ανθρώπους που γενικά δεν είναι ρατσιστές. Ο μισογύνης μπορεί να βγάζει ασυνείδητη έχθρα προς τις γυναίκες επειδή κάποια παιδικά τραύματα τον έχουν κάνει να ταυτίζει όλες τις γυναίκες με εκείνη ή εκείνες που του προκάλεσαν αυτά τα τραύματα. Κάποιος μπορεί να είναι μισογύνης χωρίς να εκδηλώσει ποτέ καμιά σεξιστική επίθεση σε καμία γυναίκα.

Γι' αυτό θέλω να υπάρχει η διάκριση, όπως ακριβώς την έκανε η Ρόουλινγκ, που στο κάτω-κάτω, ξέρει να χειρίζεται τη γλώσσα και λέει ακριβώς αυτό που θέλει. Όταν λέει σ' αυτόν "είσαι μισογύνης", νομίζω ότι τον χτυπάει πιο βαριά από το να του πει "είσαι σεξιστής".


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 1, 2015)

Δεν έχεις άδικο για την διάκριση, αλλά δεν παύουν να είναι συναφείς έννοιες και ομολογώ ότι αφενός δεν καταλαβαίνω πού κρύβεται ο μισογυνισμός στο μήνυμα του τύπου και αφετέρου θα ήθελα να δω μια στρωτή απόδοση του _misogynistic abuse_, ακόμη κι αν αγνοήσουμε το context.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2015)

...ευκαιρίες για μισογυνικές προσβολές...


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...ευκαιρίες για μισογυνικές προσβολές...



Στο επόμενο βήμα θα ζητήσω τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _μισογυνικές_ (εκ του _μισογύνη_) και _μισογυνιστικές_ (εκ του _μισογυνισμού_).


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 1, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν έχεις άδικο για την διάκριση, αλλά δεν παύουν να είναι συναφείς έννοιες και ομολογώ ότι αφενός δεν καταλαβαίνω πού κρύβεται ο μισογυνισμός στο μήνυμα του τύπου και αφετέρου θα ήθελα να δω μια στρωτή απόδοση του _misogynistic abuse_, ακόμη κι αν αγνοήσουμε το context.


Δεν είπα ότι το μήνυμα του τύπου έκρυβε μισογυνισμό. Η Ρόουλινγκ τον κατηγόρησε για μισογυνισμό, για να τον χτυπήσει πιο βαριά, νομίζω.
Να προσθέσω και κάτι άλλο: αυτός ο αγροίκος τύπος χρησιμοποίησε μια σεξιστική βρισιά, επειδή ο στόχος του ήταν απλώς να βρει κάτι που πονάει περισσότερο τη γυναίκα που έχει απέναντί του. Στην ιδιωτική του ζωή μπορεί να μην είναι καθόλου μισογύνης και να αναγνωρίζει μια χαρά την ανωτερότητα των γυναικών της ζωής του.


----------



## Earion (Jun 1, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Στην ιδιωτική του ζωή μπορεί να μην είναι καθόλου μισογύνης και να αναγνωρίζει μια χαρά την ανωτερότητα των γυναικών της ζωής του.



Χμμμ, ... όπως δηλαδή οι ναζήδες, που γυρνούσαν σπίτι και έπαιζαν στο πιάνο Σοπέν; :blink:


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 1, 2015)

Ακριβώς.


----------



## SBE (Jun 1, 2015)

Συμφωνώ με την Άλεξ. Διαβάζοντας το αρχικό μεταφρασμένο δεν έπιασα το νόημα, γιατί με το που διάβασα σεξιστικές επιθέσεις σκέφτηκα έναν άντρα που του επιτίθενται και μετά δεν κόλλαγε με τους μεγεθυντές. 
Στα αγγλικά το κατάλαβα καλύτερα. 

Τώρα, περί της λέξης μισογύνης, η γιαγιά μου αποκαλούσε μισογύνι (ουδέτερο) όποια γυναίκα ήταν κοντή, αδύνατη και μίζερη. Μισή μερίδα άνθρωπος, δηλαδή. 
Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι από τη χρήση στο ΗΒ πιστεύω ότι στην αγγλική γλώσσα έχει ευρύτερη έννοια η λέξη μισογύνης και σημαίνει τον ανατολίτη, τον σωβινιστή, τον γυναικά κι ένα σωρό άλλα.


----------



## Costas (Jun 1, 2015)

SBE said:


> Τώρα, περί της λέξης μισογύνης, η γιαγιά μου αποκαλούσε μισογύνι (ουδέτερο) όποια γυναίκα ήταν κοντή, αδύνατη και μίζερη. Μισή μερίδα άνθρωπος, δηλαδή.


Ναι, αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα με το πρώτο συνθετικό μισο-: ότι συγχέεται με το νεοελληνικό επίθετος μισός. Γι' αυτό δεν μπορεί να δώσει σύγχρονα σύνθετα, πέρα από τα καθιερωμένα μισέλληνας, μισογύνης, μισάνθρωπος κλπ. Αν πεις μισόξενος, ας πούμε, άντε να καταλάβει ο άλλος, εκτός κι αν δίπλα υπάρχει το φιλόξενος. Πολύ ωραίο πάντως το μισογύνι της γιαγιάς, τέλειο!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2015)

«Aν έβαλε τα κλάματα ο Βερύκιος επειδή του έστειλε sms ο Κοντομηνάς, φανταστείτε τι θα κάνει ο Αλέφαντος έτσι και τον πάρει τηλέφωνο ο Δούρος.»


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2015)

Zazula said:


> «Aν έβαλε τα κλάματα ο Βερύκιος επειδή του έστειλε sms ο Κοντομηνάς, φανταστείτε τι θα κάνει ο Αλέφαντος έτσι και τον πάρει τηλέφωνο ο Δούρος.»



Πότε ήταν ο Δούρος προϊστάμενος του Αλέφαντου;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2015)

Κάνεις τη λάθος αναλογία, Δόκτωρ· η πρωτοβουλία επικοινωνίας είναι το κοινό σημείο. Ή δεν θυμάσαι τη συνέντευξη του Αλέφαντου;


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2015)

You are being overly esoteric, όπως θα έλεγε ο φίλος μας ο Pontios. :-(


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2015)

Λες, Ζαζ, να έχω χάσει βερυκικάκια (μαζί με τα κουκουτσάκια τους) από την ιστορία; Δεν το αποκλείω καθόλου.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2015)

Από τιτίβισμα:

*Ζάππεια έδωσες, Ζάμπια θα λάβεις. *

(Σε μερικά χρόνια τα παιδιά θα αναρωτιούνται πώς βρέθηκε η Ζάμπια στην επικαιρότητα!)


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2015)

I am alarmed when it happens that I have walked a mile into the woods bodily, without getting there in spirit. In my afternoon walk I would fain forget all my morning occupations, and my obligations to society. But it sometimes happens that I cannot easily shake off the village. The thought of some work will run in my head, and I am not where my body is; I am out of my senses. In my walks I would fain return to my senses. What business have I in the woods, if I am thinking of something out of the woods?

"Walking" by Henry David Thoreau (_Atlantic Monthly_, June 1862)


----------



## Earion (Jun 6, 2015)

*Ποιος είναι ο αισιόδοξος; Όποιος πιστεύει πως ο κόσμος, ως έχει εδώ και τώρα, είναι ο καλύτερος δυνατός. Ποιος είναι ο απαισιόδοξος; Αυτός που σκέφτεται πως ίσως ο αισιόδοξος να έχει δίκιο.*

Ζίγκμουντ Μπάουμαν, σε συνέντευξη στην εφημερίδα _Εποχή_.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 7, 2015)

Μόνο στον ελληνικό Τύπο, οι 42χρονοι μπορούν να χαρακτηρίζονται ως "νεαροί"!

Η *42χρονη νεαρή* μήνυσε το ζευγάρι κατηγορώντας τους δυο τους ως αυτουργούς. 

Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι στον αγγλικό Τύπο, για παράδειγμα, χρησιμοποιούν τον όρον "man" και "woman", ακόμα κι όταν μιλάνε για 18χρονους. Εδώ στην Ελλάδα όπου οι 35χρονοι εξακολουθούν να συμπεριφέρονται σαν παιδιά του νηπιαγωγείου, διαβάζουμε συχνά για "νεαρό άντρα" ή για "νεαρή γυναίκα" και μετά διαπιστώνουμε ότι ήταν 37 χρονών. Ομολογουμένως όμως αυτό εδώ έσπασε όλα τα ρεκόρ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2015)

Είναι πάντως μια βελτίωση σε σχέση με τα προ εκατονταετίας δημοσιεύματα, σύμφωνα με τα οποία «Άμαξα παρέσυρε τεσσαρακοντούτη γέροντα. Ο ατυχής γέρων, μεταφερόμενος εις το νοσοκομείον, εξέπνευσεν…»


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 7, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλύτερο, πάντως φαντάζει γελοίο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2015)

Έπρεπε να βάλω φατσούλες... :) :) :)


----------



## Marinos (Jun 7, 2015)

Διαμαρτύρομαι εντονότατα για τις άτοπες ειρωνίες σας εκ μέρους των νεαρών 42χρονων.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Από πότε οι 42χρονες χρειάζονται δεύτερο ηλικιακό προσδιορισμό; Στο κάτω κάτω, η ελληνική μάς δίνει αμέσως και το φύλο. Αν εξαιρέσουμε το πεντάχρονο παιδάκι, που δεν ξέρουμε αν είναι αγοράκι ή κοριτσάκι, λέξεις όπως δωδεκάχρονη, 25χρονος, 37χρονη, 87χρονος δεν χρειάζονται και την υποκειμενική προσέγγιση του συντάκτη της είδησης. Μπορώ εύκολα να φανταστώ 70χρονους που θα πάθουν πλήρη κατάρρευση αν κάποια είδηση γι' αυτούς τους αναφέρει με το χαρακτηρισμό «ο 70χρονος γέροντας». Τι στο καλό, δεν τους μαθαίνουν τίποτα στις δημοσιογραφικές σχολές;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 7, 2015)

_Γέροντας_ δεν συνηθίζεται. _Ηλικιωμένος_ λένε συνήθως. Υπέργηρος ίσως αν είναι 90+. Οι επιθετικοί προσδιορισμοί είναι μια δημοσιογραφική αρρώστια, ομολογουμένως, αν και δεν θα έλεγα ότι ακούγεται γελοίος ο χαρακτηρισμός "νέος άντρας" για έναν σαραντάρη, με προσδόκιμο τα 80 και δεδομένου ότι το σύνορο νεαρός-άντρας είναι κάπου στα 28*. Πάντως μεσήλικας ο σαραντάρης δεν είναι (ακόμα και το ΛΚΝ λέει: _άνθρωπος πενήντα ως εξήντα χρονών περίπου_). Εδώ υπάρχει ένα θέμα σχετικά με την κοινωνική θεώρηση της ηλικίας και των επιθέτων που την προσδιορίζουν και την βιολογική της θεώρηση. Για παράδειγμα βιολογικά ενήλικοι γίνονται οι άνθρωποι με το πέρασμα στην εφηβεία, δηλαδή μεταξύ των ηλικιών 10-13. Η σωματική ολοκλήρωση βέβαια διαρκεί πολύ περισσότερο*, αλλά η σεξουαλική ωρίμανση συμβαίνει κατά την διάρκεια αυτών των ετών. Εννοείται ότι και το όριο των 18 ετών για ενηλικίωση είναι παντελώς αυθαίρετο, είναι ένα 100% κοινωνικό κατασκεύασμα. Κατά τα άλλα, ανάλογα με την κουλτούρα κάθε λαού, μπορεί ο 30άρης να είναι ήδη παππούς (δηλαδή να έχει εγγόνια), μπορεί και να μην έχει καν παιδιά.



* ο εγκέφαλος φτάνει σε πλήρη ανάπτυξη κατά τα 25, ίσως κι αργότερα, το ίδιο και η πλήρης τριχοφυΐα καθώς και τα οστά. Μάλιστα ειδικά για τον εγκέφαλο η επιστήμη σήμερα λέει ότι πριν τα 25 δεν έχουν ολοκληρωθεί ακόμα τα κρίσιμα στάδια που αφορούν την λήψη αποφάσεων.


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Μόνο στον ελληνικό Τύπο, οι 42χρονοι μπορούν να χαρακτηρίζονται ως "νεαροί"!
> ...



Πριν φτάσουμε στο ηλικιακό, θα ήθελα να παρατηρήσω ότι μόνο τύποις θα μπορούσαμε να χαρακτηρίσουμε «Τύπο» φυλλάδες σαν την espresso. Και ότι έχει παντού φυλλάδες που μόνο για τον απόπατο κάνουν. Pulp fiction diction. Screws of the World.




nickel said:


> ... Τι στο καλό, δεν τους μαθαίνουν τίποτα στις δημοσιογραφικές σχολές;



«Δημοσιογραφικές σχολές»; :lol: Σε καλό σου, Νίκελ, που μ' έκανες και γέλασα. 

My Melancholy Blues (_News of the World_) - Queen






I'm causing a mild sensation
With this new occupation
I'm permanently glued
To this extraordinary mood
So now move over
And let me take over
With my melancholy blues


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2015)

Τιτίβισμα:

*Προσοχή, αν θέλετε να δεχτεί η Ζωή τη συμφωνία​, μην της την πάτε σε στικάκι!*


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2015)

Η χλεύη των συριζαίων φίλων για τους διαδηλωτές τού «Μένουμε Ευρώπη» μού δίνει την εντύπωση ότι δεν θέλουν να ανοίξει το «κλειστό» επάγγελμα του διαδηλωτή.

Ελαφρά διασκευασμένο από το σημερινό άρθρο της Πέπης Ραγκούση στα Νέα (23/6/2015):
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5251276/gia-ta-panhgyria/


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2015)

Και για όποιον δεν το κατάλαβε ακόμα, θα εφαρμοστεί το *Plan beep*.


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2015)

Για να θυμόμαστε και κάτι διασκεδαστικό από αυτές τις μαύρες ώρες. Κάποιο ξένο μέσο πίστεψε την τρολιά του Ν. Ζαχαριάδη για τις φιλανδέζικες σημαίες.



​
Αν και ένα από τα τιτιβίσματα που μου άρεσε πολύ έλεγε:

Αλέξη, για κάνε έναν υπολογισμό. Πόσα πιάνει η εκκλησιαστική περιουσία;


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2015)

Τιτίβισμα ανταποκριτή που ξενυχτά μαζί με τους αξιωματούχους της Ε.Ε. και ένας Θεός ξέρει πόσους Έλληνες:

Me: How are the talks going? 
EU source: "Shitty." 
Me: "Getting more shitty or less?" 
Source: "Pretty steady level of shittiness."
https://twitter.com/EdConwaySky/status/620367769591263232


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2015)

Στο Action24:

*Δεν στασίασαν τριάντα. Τασίασαν.*


(Από τις «τάσεις», βρε άσχετε. Όχι από την κ. Χριστοδουλοπούλου.)


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2015)

Ίσως το πιο εύστοχο τιτίβισμα που έφτασε στ' αφτιά μου την ώρα της συνέντευξης του πρωθυπουργού:

*Αν ο Τσίπρας που βλέπουμε στην ΕΡΤ απόψε, βρισκόταν σε πάνελ με τον Τσίπρα μια εβδομάδα πριν, θα είχαν πιαστεί στα χέρια.*


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Τιτίβισμα που βρήκα στο ηλεκουτί μου, από τον Ολλανδό ανταποκριτή της NYT στην Τεχεράνη:

©ThomasErdbrink
*It must have been like what, 2500 years ago, when Greece and Iran last simultaneously dominated the news.*


----------



## Earion (Jul 15, 2015)

Στο Σινέ-Ελλάς είδαμε «Το μεγάλο φαγοπότι» του Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου και του θιάσου του· ακολούθησε La grande illusion που σκηνοθέτησαν οι κκ. Καραμανλής και Σημίτης· απολαύσαμε τους Dumb and Dumber με τους κκ. Γ. Παπανδρέου και Α. Σαμαρά σε πρωταγωνιστικούς ρόλους· σήμερα παίζεται The talented Mr. Ripley. Δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα το αν τελικά θα κατέβει την τελευταία στιγμή από τα προσεχώς ο «Τιτανικός» και θα αντικατασταθεί από κάποια εγχώρια παραγωγή – «Οι Γερμανοί ξανάρχονται», «Η κάλπικη λίρα», «Λατέρνα, φτώχεια και φιλότιμο» – ή από το «Έγκλημα και τιμωρία» σε κάποια από τις πολυάριθμες εκδοχές του.

Άγγελος Χανιώτης. *Ο ταλαντούχος κύριος Τσίπρας*


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2015)

Κινηματογραφικό, ε; Ελπίζω περισσότερο γραφικό παρά κινηματικό...


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2015)

...



*

Stanley Kubrick on Mortality, the Fear of Flying, and the Purpose of Existence: 1968 Playboy Interview*

by* Maria Popova

*


Spoiler



Besides being one of the finest filmmakers of all time and mastermind of the greatest movie never made, *Stanley Kubrick* (July 26, 1928 – March 7, 1999) was also a keen observer of culture with ceaseless curiosity about the human condition, dancing between the hopeless and the heartening. From *Stanley Kubrick: Interviews* (_public library_) comes this layered meditation on purpose, mortality, and, as Carl Jung once put it, the art of “kindl[ing] a light in the darkness of mere being,” from a 1968 _Playboy_ interview by Eric Nordern:

_*Playboy:* Thanks to those special effects, 2001 is undoubtedly the most graphic depiction of space flight in the history of films — and yet you have admitted that you yourself refuse to fly, even in a commercial jet liner. Why?
_
*Kubrick*: I suppose it comes down to a rather awesome awareness of mortality. Our ability, unlike the other animals, to conceptualize our own end creates tremendous psychic strains within us; whether we like to admit it or not, in each man’s chest a tiny ferret of fear at this ultimate knowledge gnaws away at his ego and his sense of purpose. We’re fortunate, in a way, that our body, and the fulfillment of its needs and functions, plays such an imperative role in our lives; this physical shell creates a buffer between us and the mind-paralyzing realization that only a few years of existence separate birth from death. If man really sat back and thought about his impending termination, and his terrifying insignificance and aloneness in the cosmos, he would surely go mad, or succumb to a numbing sense of futility. Why, he might ask himself, should he bother to write a great symphony, or strive to make a living, or even to love another, when he is no more than a momentary microbe on a dust mote whirling through the unimaginable immensity of space?

Those of us who are forced by their own sensibilities to view their lives in this perspective — who recognize that there is no purpose they can comprehend and that amidst a countless myriad of stars their existence goes unknown and unchronicled — can fall prey all too easily to the ultimate anomie….But even for those who lack the sensitivity to more than vaguely comprehend their transience and their triviality, this inchoate awareness robs life of meaning and purpose; it’s why ‘the mass of men lead lives of quiet desperation,’ why so many of us find our lives as absent of meaning as our deaths.

The world’s religions, for all their parochialism, did supply a kind of consolation for this great ache; but as clergymen now pronounce the death of God and, to quote Arnold again, ‘the sea of faith’ recedes around the world with a ‘melancholy, long, withdrawing roar,’ man has no crutch left on which to lean—and no hope, however irrational, to give purpose to his existence. This shattering recognition of our mortality is at the root of far more mental illness than I suspect even psychiatrists are aware.

_*Playboy:* If life is so purposeless, do you feel it’s worth living?
_
*Kubrick*: The very meaninglessness of life forces man to create his own meaning. Children, of course, begin life with an untarnished sense of wonder, a capacity to experience total joy at something as simple as the greenness of a leaf; but as they grow older, the awareness of death and decay begins to impinge on their consciousness and subtly erode their _joie de vivre_, their idealism — and their assumption of immortality. As a child matures, he sees death and pain everywhere about him, and begins to lose faith in the ultimate goodness of man. But, if he’s reasonably strong — and lucky — he can emerge from this twilight of the soul into a rebirth of life’s _elan_. Both because of and in spite of his awareness of the meaninglessness of life, he can forge a fresh sense of purpose and affirmation. He may not recapture the same pure sense of wonder he was born with, but he can shape something far more enduring and sustaining. The most terrifying fact about the universe is not that it is hostile but that it is indifferent; but if we can come to terms with this indifference and accept the challenges of life within the boundaries of death — however mutable man may be able to make them — our existence as a species can have genuine meaning and fulfillment. However vast the darkness, we must supply our own light.​


A-yin the darkness there must come out the light...


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2015)

(Για παλαιότερους και γαλλομαθείς)

*— Πώς θα ονομάζαμε το πρόγραμμα που είχε ετοιμάσει ο δρ. Σόιμπλε για την έξοδο της Ελλάδας από το ευρώ;
— Πακέτο Ντεόρ.*


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2015)

Προσωρινή διακοπή της εξόρυξης χρυσού στη Χαλκιδική με απόφαση Σκουρλέτη

Την προσωρινή διακοπή των εργασιών εξόρυξης χρυσού στις Σκουριές Χαλκιδικής ανακοίνωσε ο Π. Σκουρλέτης, μετά τη συνάντησή του με τον πρωθυπουργό

http://www.thetoc.gr/koinwnia/artic...sis-xrusou-sti-xalkidiki-me-apofasi-skourleti



*Ο Σκουρ-λέτης έγινε Σκουρ-νο-λέτης.*


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Altan.


----------



## Themis (Oct 29, 2015)

Ορισμός του νεοφιλελεύθερου από τον σκιτσογράφο Δερμεντζόγλου (εδώ):
Νεοφιλελεύθερος είναι ο άνθρωπος που έχει την αισιοδοξία ότι, αν οι εργασιακές σχέσεις στην Ελλάδα γυρίσουν στον 18ο αιώνα, η επανάσταση που θα γίνει θα είναι η βιομηχανική...


----------



## rogne (Oct 30, 2015)

Themis said:


> Ορισμός του νεοφιλελεύθερου από τον σκιτσογράφο Δερμεντζόγλου (εδώ):
> Νεοφιλελεύθερος είναι ο άνθρωπος που έχει την αισιοδοξία ότι, αν οι εργασιακές σχέσεις στην Ελλάδα γυρίσουν στον 18ο αιώνα, η επανάσταση που θα γίνει θα είναι η βιομηχανική...



Σαν να ταιριάζει καλύτερα το "τροτσκιστής" απ' το "νεοφιλελεύθερος"... :inno:


----------



## Themis (Oct 30, 2015)

rogne said:


> Σαν να ταιριάζει καλύτερα το "τροτσκιστής" απ' το "νεοφιλελεύθερος"... :inno:


Ή μπερδεύεις τη βιομηχανική επανάσταση με την επανάσταση των βιομηχανικών εργατών ή έχω χάσει επεισόδια.


----------



## rogne (Oct 30, 2015)

Ε, δεν θα προηγηθεί η βιομηχανική; Και απ' το βαθύτερο σκοτάδι θα ξεπηδήσει το λαμπρότερο φως. Είπαμε, αισιοδοξία!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2015)

Αν κρίνω πάντως από τα σημερινά πρωινάδικα, προς στιγμήν αγωνιζόμαστε να οργανώσουμε τη γεωργική επανάσταση...


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2015)

Κάποτε κάναμε πλάκα με την αμφισημία της «κίνησης», όταν λέγαμε «πολλή κίνηση σήμερα» και εννοούσαμε «ακινησία». Τώρα κάνουμε πλάκα με την αμφισημία της λέξης «τέλος» στο «τέλος κυκλοφορίας».


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2015)

Το σύνθημα των Ολυμπιακών απόψε είναι «Πάρντο, βάλντο».



*Ολυμπιακός... Πα(ρ)ντοκράτορας οδεύει προς τους «16»*
http://sports.in.gr/football/europe/championsleague/article/?aid=1500037192


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2015)

Επίκαιρο και φρέσκο φρέσκο από το Facebook:

*Σε κάθε πλειστηριασμό θα παρευρίσκεται και ένα στέλεχος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ το οποίο θα στεναχωριέται σε εμφανές σημείο.*


----------



## Themis (Jan 6, 2016)

_«__L__a pe__rt__e de toute vie / Est la disparition __d’un autre moi / Une autre vis s’est desserrée / Un autre frère du travail migrant se jette du bâtiment / Tu meurs à ma place / J’écris des poèmes à ta place__». _Ces vers sont de Zhou Qizao, ouvrier dans une méga-usine du groupe Foxconn à Shenzhen, en Chine. Zhou les a composés le 1er octobre 2014, après avoir appris le suicide de son jeune collègue Xu Lizhi, lui aussi poète entre deux quarts de travail sur la chaîne d’assemblage.
(Εδώ)


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2016)

Monotonía - Quino


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2016)

"The world is a hellish place, and bad writing is destroying the quality of our suffering. It cheapens and degrades the human experience, when it should inspire and elevate." 

~ Tom Waits, Vanity Fair, July 2001, http://www.maryellenmark.com/.../vanity.../925E-000-021.html


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## daeman (Feb 29, 2016)

...
Είδηση ΣΟΚ: Άνοιξε σουβλατζίδικο σε γειτονιά της Αθήνας που δεν έκανε λογοπαίγνιο με το όνομα του μαγαζιού

Η είδηση έσκασε σαν βόμβα όταν περαστικοί παρατήρησαν ότι το νέο σουβλατζίδικο που άνοιξε σε κεντρικό δρόμο της περιοχής είχε κανονικό όνομα και όχι κάποιο χιουμοριστικό που να βασίζεται στη λέξη σουβλάκι, γύρο ή πίτα.

«Έχουμε πέσει από τα σύννεφα, πραγματικά δεν το περιμέναμε. Όλοι ξέρουν ότι τα σουβλατζίδικα και οι πιτσαρίες πρέπει να κάνουν κάποιο λογοπαίγνιο με το όνομά τους» λένε οι κάτοικοι της περιοχής.

«Έχουμε το *Σουβlucky*, το *Σουβlike*, έχουμε το *Γύρο του Κόσμου*, το *Γύρο Γύρο Όλοι* και τη *Gyrobank*. Έχουμε το *I Need A Χοίρο*, το *Θεέ Μου Σχάρα Με*, τη *Μασουλερί *και το *Ντερλικατέσεν*. Και μην ξεχνάμε το *Κοτομπλόκο *και το *Ψήσταγκραμ*. Και έρχεται ο άλλος και ανοίγει σουβλατζίδικο έτσι απλά, χωρίς λογοπαίγνιο; Πού ακούστηκε;»

Οι κάτοικοι της περιοχής παραδέχονται ότι δεν ξέρουν πώς να διαχειριστούν το συμβάν και δηλώνουν ότι δεν είναι σίγουροι αν θα παραγγείλουν από το συγκεκριμένο σουβλατζίδικο.

«Αν το δεχτούμε χωρίς διαμαρτυρία, μετά δεν έχει επιστροφή. Δηλαδή τι; Θα έχουμε φούρνους που δε λέγονται «Αρτοποιήματα» και ζαχαροπλαστεία που δε λέγονται «Κοσμικόν»; Αυτή είναι η Ελλάδα που θέλουμε;»

Πηγή: Το Βατράχι. Ποιοτική παραπληροφόρηση από το 1867

Καταναλώστε υπεύθυνα.


----------



## Themis (Feb 29, 2016)

Αυτό το ποστ μίλησε απευθείας στην καρδιά μου. Επιτέλους, εμφανίστηκε ο ντανταϊσμός του 21ου αιώνα!


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2016)

...
«Ήρθεν ο Μάρτης ο διπρόσωπος, ο Ιανός της νεοελληνικής μυθολογίας επλάκωσε. Ήρθε συμφεροντολόγος και ζηλιάρης, πονόψυχος, αρχοντικός και τιμωρός άγριος· ειρωνικός ανοιχτόκαρδος και κλέφτης ασυνείδητος· φαντασμένος εγωιστής κι εκδικητής λυσσασμένος, πηλαλομούρης απίστευτος και άπιστος ανυπόφορος.

Λαέ ελληνικέ. Αν ήθελα ποτέ να σε χαρακτηρίσω, δεν θα εμελετούσα παρά την εικόνα που έκαμες στο Μάρτη σου.»

~ Ανδρέας Καρκαβίτσας, από το Λεξικό Νεοελληνικών Παραθεμάτων και Αφορισμών (επιμ. Γ.Π. Σαββίδης).
www.snhell.gr/references/quotes/writer.asp?id=366


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2016)

...
"All that is needed is money and a candidate who can be coached to look sincere; political principles and plans for specific action have come to lose most of their importance. The personality of the candidate, the way he is projected by the advertising experts, are the things that really matter."

~ Aldous Huxley, Brave New World Revisited, 1958

http://www.huxley.net/bnw-revisited/


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2016)

*Στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει κυβερνητική κρίση για μια λέξη που αρχίζει από Μ.*

Από αυστριακή εφημερίδα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2016)

*Κάποτε η φαιά εξοχότης ήταν μοναχός. Τώρα είναι Παππάς.*


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2016)

Όταν έλεγαν ότι μέχρι τo Πάσχα τα προβλήματα θα είναι λυμένα, εννοούσαν «λιμένα».


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2016)

https://www.brainpickings.org/2014/05/12/kurt-vonnegut-if-this-isnt-nice-fredonia/


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Themis (Jul 29, 2016)

Ένα άρθρο της Huffington Post μας πληροφορεί ότι το Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο είναι, ανάμεσα στις χώρες της ΕΕ, ο μεγαλύτερος εξαγωγέας μεταναστών: 4,9 εκατομμύρια. Μας πληροφορεί επίσης ότι:
Η χώρα μας έχει σχετικά μικρό αριθμό μεταναστών σε σχέση με άλλες χώρες, σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία του 2015, καθώς αυτοί δεν ξεπερνούν το ένα εκατομμύριο. Ωστόσο, αξίζει να σημειωθεί πως, σύμφωνα με την απογραφή του 2011, στην χώρα μας ζουν 10,8 εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι, τη στιγμή που στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο την ίδια χρονιά ζούσαν 63,1 εκατομμύρια.
Μετά όμως σκέφτεται ευσυνειδήτως ότι το πράγμα πρέπει να εκτιμηθεί σε αναλογία με τον πληθυσμό:
Επομένως, είναι δύσκολο να γίνει σύγκριση, καθώς *δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη η αναλογία του πληθυσμού που κατοικεί στην κάθε χώρα και του πληθυσμού που έχει φύγει στο εξωτερικό. *_(η υπογράμμιση στο πρωτότυπο)_
Ντίσκολο πράγκμα το ντιέρεσι, πεντιά.


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2016)

...
Κανονικά είναι για τα Εφήμερα, αλλά προφανώς δεν μπορούσα να μην το βάλω στα τσιμπολογήματα:

*Χοχλιοί go*, εφσυν, 28-7-2016, Λευτέρης Κουγιουμουτζής

Το νέο φανταστικό παιχνίδι, που θα ξετρελάνει μικρούς και μεγάλους, ήρθε και μας περιμένει να το ανακαλύψουμε!

Έξυπνο, συναρπαστικό, περιπετειώδες και απολαυστικό, θα σε βγάλει από το σπίτι, θα σε φέρει κοντά στη φύση και θα συναναστραφείς άλλα άτομα με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα!

Απευθύνεται σε όλες τις ηλικίες, τους χαρακτήρες και τα βαλάντια· δεν χρειάζεσαι ηλεκτρονικές γνώσεις, δεν απαιτείται καμία εξοικείωση με «ταμπλέτες», «έξυπνα» τηλέφωνα και ειδικό λογισμικό, ούτε είναι απαραίτητα φορτιστές και μπαταρίες.

Απλός ο σκοπός του παιχνιδιού: ανοίγεις έναν χάρτη, ηλεκτρονικό ή παραδοσιακό, διαλέγεις την πίστα σου μέσα από μια εξαιρετική ποικιλία (καλλιεργήσιμο χωράφι, χέρσα γη με φρύγανα, λιόφυτο, πλαγιά, βραχώδης ή πετρώδης έκταση, δάσος κ.ά.) και ξεχύνεσαι να πιάσεις όσο περισσότερους χοχλιούς μπορείς.

Απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός είναι μονάχα ένας κουβάς ή αντίστοιχο δοχείο· όσο για ρουχισμό ή άλλα αξεσουάρ, αυτά διαφοροποιούνται αναλόγως με το επίπεδο, όπως θα αναλύσουμε ευθύς αμέσως!

_*Επίπεδο 1 (νεοσσοί):*_
Αν είσαι πρωτάρης, καλύτερα να διαλέξεις μια βροχερή μέρα. Με την πρώτη ψιχάλα, στήνεσαι στο πεδίο που διάλεξες και περιμένεις τους χοχλιούς να βγουν απ’ το καβούκι τους και ν’ αρχίσουν να σέρνονται στη γης· δεν μπορεί, όλο και κάποιος θα περάσει από μπροστά σου! Στα πρώτα σου βήματα στο παιχνίδι, μαζεύεις όλα τα μεγέθη και τα σχήματα· με τον καιρό, θα μάθεις ν’ αναγνωρίζεις ποιοι σου είναι χρήσιμοι για την τελική αποστολή (βλέπε παρακάτω) και ποιοι όχι. Απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός, ομπρέλα ή αδιάβροχο.

*Επίπεδο 2 (ξεπεταρούδια):
*Μόλις μπεις στο πνεύμα, αφήνεις το επίπεδο 1 κι αρχίζεις ν’ αναζητάς εσύ τους χοχλιούς μες στη βροχή και την υγρασία, αντί να περιμένεις να 'ρθουνε αυτοί σ’ εσένα. Θα χρειαστεί να περπατήσεις σε λασπωμένες εκτάσεις και να διασχίσεις λιμνούλες και ποταμάκια, οπότε καλό θα είναι να προμηθευτείς γαλότσες.

*Επίπεδο 3 (χαμηλές πτήσεις):
*Σιγά σιγά μαθαίνεις να τους αναζητάς και στην ξηρασία. Ανακαλύπτεις τις κρυψώνες τους μέσα σε αγκαθωτούς θάμνους (αστοιβίδες, ασπαλάθους, αχινόποδες κ.ά.) και προσπαθείς να τους ξετρυπώσεις την ώρα που κοιμούνται. Θα χρειαστείς ρουχισμό με μακριά μανίκια και, πιθανότατα, καπέλο και γάντια.

*Επίπεδο 4 (κορακίσματα):
*Είσαι, πια, έμπειρος στην αναγνώριση και την ιχνηλασία. Ηρθε η ώρα να σηκώσεις βάρη· τους αναζητάς κάτω από πέτρες και χαράκια και μπορείς να μετακινείς ακόμα και ολόκληρους βράχους! Είσαι ατρόμητος και δεν φοβάσαι λιακόνια, όφηδες, σαρανταποδαρούσες και σκορπιούς, που μπορεί να σου ξεπεταχτούνε καθώς αναζητάς τον στόχο. Δε χρειάζεσαι πλέον συμβουλές για τον εξοπλισμό, μπορείς να κάνεις τα όρη κάμπους, που λένε.

*Επίπεδο 5 (γεράκια):
*Δεν απαιτείται να βγεις άλλο στο πεδίο. Τους αναθρέφεις στο σπίτι σου, ταΐζοντάς τους μακαρόνια και αλεύρι μέχρι να παχύνουνε και να 'ναι έτοιμοι για φάγωμα!

_*Τελική αποστολή:*_
Αφού τους μαγειρέψεις (βραστούς ή μπουμπουριστούς, με πληθώρα δυνατών συνοδευτικών), να κατορθώσεις να τους βγάλεις από το καβούκι για να τους φας.

Οι περισσότεροι χρησιμοποιούν οδοντογλυφίδα, οι «σίφου» τα καταφέρνουνε ακόμη και με ένα πιρούνι.

Το «χοχλιοί go» είναι ένα παιχνίδι που δεν μπορείς να προσπεράσεις εύκολα. Δοκίμασέ το!
Απολαυστικό και για την ψυχή και για το στομάχι.

Προσοχή στα κακέκτυπα και τις απομιμήσεις.







*
Χόχλεμον Go!*[SUP]©®[/SUP] ( < xοχλιόν αναμόχλευον, πηαίνε!)

Simple, ancient, substantially satisfying, actually satiating.

Από μικιό κοπέλι ήπαιζά το γω, μόνο ναι.

Άσε με να μολάρω δα κι όντε γιαείρω πάλι
θα σου βαστώ λιανοχοχλιούς να βάλεις στο τσικάλι

Ολημερίς κι ολονυχτίς χοχλιούς κοντοζυγώνεις
κι απόι σαν τσι βράσομε, θα τσι ξεκαυκαλώνεις


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2016)

Την τελευταία φορά που το έπαιξα, μόνος μου, είχα καμιά ντουζίνα μη Κρητικούς, γύρω γύρω από ένα τραπέζι, να με κοιτάνε με ανάμικτα αισθήματα, από περιέργεια μέχρι αηδία, να πω. Οπότε: κάποια παιχνίδια πρέπει να τα παίζεις με σωστή παρέα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 31, 2016)

Να κάνουμε χοχλιοπάρτι! (Κι εγώ δεν βρίσκω συνδαιτυμόνες να τους απολαύσω...)


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να κάνουμε χοχλιοπάρτι!



Χοχλιδοπαιχνιδίσματα δε θέλω μπλιο μαζί σου
γιατ' είδα αλλουνού χοχλιού τα σάλια στο κορμί σου 

:twit: 

Ε, πόσο συχνά μπορεί να το πει κανείς κυριολεκτικά;



Palavra said:


> _Χοχλιδοβολοσέρματα
> δε θέλω μπλιό μαζί σου,
> γιατ’ είδα κι αλλουνού χοχλιού
> σημάδια στο κορμί σου._
> ...



Ποκεμοπαιχνιδίσματα δε θέλω μπλιο μαζί σου
γιατ' είδα γω του Πικατσού σημάδια στο προφίλ σου



drsiebenmal said:


> ...Κι εγώ δεν βρίσκω συνδαιτυμόνες να τους απολαύσω...



Παρών! αν και μακριά. Με τον Νίκελ μαζί, τριάδα φτιάχνουμε φοβερή και τρομερή. Ελικοστρόφιο τροφείο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2016)

Δεν ξέρω τί λέτε εσείς, αλλά προχτές πέτυχα στην τηλεόραση ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για την πανίδα της Ν. Ζηλανδίας και έδειχνε κάτι γιγαντιαία σαλιγκάρια να καταπίνουν σκουλήκια με τη μία και δε νομίζω ότι θέλω να ξαναδώ χοχλιό, γιατί μπορεί να κάνει καμία χαψ και να μου κόψει κανένα χέρι.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 1, 2016)

Themis said:


> Ένα άρθρο της Huffington Post μας πληροφορεί ότι το Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο είναι, ανάμεσα στις χώρες της ΕΕ, ο μεγαλύτερος εξαγωγέας μεταναστών: 4,9 εκατομμύρια.



Αυτούς όμως δεν τους λένε _immigrants_, τους λένε _expatriates_, ή συντομότερα _expats_.


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2016)

Για ποιό λόγο;


----------



## daeman (Aug 2, 2016)

...
«Μην τα πετάς τα λόγια σου σαν τ’ άχερο στ’ αλώνι,
γιατί τα παίρνει ο δαίμονας και ποιος τα συμμαζώνει;»

http://www.snhell.gr/kids/content.asp?id=252&cat_id=11

:devil: 

Ντισκλέιμερ: καμία σχέση με ό,τι προηγείται. Απλώς μου άρεσε και δεν σκέφτηκα καλύτερο νήμα για να το απιθώσω.


----------



## Earion (Oct 23, 2016)

“Before they were in, and they had many opt-outs. Now they want to be out, with many opt-ins.”

Ο πρωθυπουργός του Λουξεμβούργου Xavier Bettel (πως προφέρεται;) για τους Βρετανούς εξοδιστές (Brexiteers).

https://www.theguardian.com/comment...urning-against-brexit-theresa-may-immigration


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2016)

Earion said:


> Xavier Bettel (πως προφέρεται;)



Ζαβιέ Μπετέλ. (Η προφορά Λουξεμβούργου δεν μας ενδιαφέρει, μας ενδιαφέρει; )


----------



## SBE (Oct 23, 2016)

Φυσικά και μας ενδιαφέρει γιατί δεν μιλάμε αγγλικά μεταξύ μας. 
Ξαβιέ Μπετέλ. Στα Γαλλικά και τα Γερμανικά, επίσημες γλώσσες του Λουξεμβούργου. 

Ή επι το ορθότερον, Γκζαβιέ στα γαλλικά, Ξεβιέ στα Γερμανικά, αλλά αυτό εξαρτάται από το αν λες τον Αλέξανδρο Αλεξάντρ ή Αλεγκζάντρ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2016)

Δεν λένε Ζαβιέ οι Γάλλοι; Λένε Ζαβιέ οι Άγγλοι;


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 23, 2016)

Το Ξαβιέ είναι σιγουράκι και πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας. Για το επώνυμο, διαλέγετε. Αν πάρετε γαλλική προφορά τότε το έχετε οξύτονο, αν θέλετε λούξικη θα είναι παροξύτονο (ακούγοντος τα όνομο στα λουξεμβουργιανά θα σας δημιουργηθεί και μια σχετική απορία: Μπέττελ ή, μήπως, Μπήττελ; ).


----------



## Themis (Oct 23, 2016)

*La prononciation de « X »* 
[...] 2. *X [gz]* 
Xavier n’est pas toujours exact.
[...] *Règles*
En début de mot, X se prononce de plus en plus [gz] dans l’usage courant (même si la prononciation classique demande [ks] : xénophobe, xylophone, Xavier.
http://apprendrefrancais.net/phonetique/prononciation-de-x.html

*ks ou gz*
Pour beaucoup de mots commençant par X cette lettre se prononce ks ou gz.
http://www.francaisfacile.com/exercices/exercice-francais-2/exercice-francais-69543.php

Στο Κεμπέκ φαίνεται να κλίνουν προς το [γκζ]:
La lettre _x_ se prononce [gz], comme les lettres _g_ et _z_, lorsqu'elle apparaît en début de mot comme dans _xénophobie_ et _xylophone_; ce sont pour la plupart des mots savants d'origine grecque. C'est le cas également lorsque le préfixe _ex-_ est suivi d'une voyelle ou d'un _h_, par exemple : _exact_, _exaucer_, _exemple_, _exil_, _exhumer_, _exhibition_, etc.
http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=2395

Άρα, σιγουράκι μεν το [ξαβιέ], αποδεκτό όμως και επεκτεινόμενο το [γκζαβιέ]. Τα παραδείγματα του πρώτου παραθέματος εγώ προσωπικά τα ξέρω [γκζενοφόμπ], [ξιλοφόν] και [ξαβιέ].


----------



## daeman (Oct 23, 2016)

nickel said:


> ... Λένε Ζαβιέ οι Άγγλοι;



Άγγλοι κι Αμερικανοί, Professor X: The name's Εγκζέιβιερ, Τσαρλς Εγκζέιβιερ. How do you do?






—Egzeyvier?
—Eggsavior, the egghead. It's a mutation, a very groovy mutation.






Ισπανοί εις Ισπανίαν 
έχουσιν Χαβιέρρρ μανίαν
Χαβιέ δε λέξει σπανία 
θραύουν την μονοτονίαν


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ που μου διορθώσατε το γαλλικό. Πήγα κι εγώ στο γαλλοαγγλικό Ρομπέρ, που έχει προφορές, και είδα [gz]. Από την άλλη, στο Forvo δύσκολα το ακούς αυτό το γκ.

Εγώ, βέβαια, από την όλη συζήτηση θυμήθηκα τον Ξαβιέ Κουγκάτ.


----------



## SBE (Oct 24, 2016)

Όπως έλεγε και το σχολικό μου βιβλίο γαλλικών, παρουσιάζοντας όλες τις προφορές του Χ, Αλεγκζάντρ μοντ νταν λε ταξί* (φράση που δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ στη ζωή μου αλλά τουλάχιστον με βοηθάει να θυμάμαι ότι στα γαλλικά _ανεβαίνεις_ στο αυτοκίνητο). 
Ενώ πιο κάτω γινόταν πιο φιλοσοφικό, είχε και ολίγον Σρέντινγκερ: νταν λε μπουά ιλιά εν σα**
Αποδεκτό μεν το γκζ, αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζονται τέτοιες ιστορίες όταν μιλάει ο Μήτσος. Ξ όλα και ησυχάσαμε. 

*Ο Αλέξανδρος μπαίνει στο ταξί
** Στο κουτί υπάρχει μια γάτα

Και μια που λέμε για το Χ στην αρχή της λέξης στα αγγλικά, το OED με πληροφορεί ότι η προφορά είναι Ζ στις ελληνικής προέλευσης, SH στις κινέζικες. Kι αυτό: xsturgy, a very rare word only recorded in 1592, meaning ‘the process of polishing’.
Αυτό μάλλον θα προφέρεται σαν τον Εγκζ-έιβιερ.


----------



## Katsik35 (Oct 24, 2016)

Αγαπητή SBE, νομίζω πως η γάτα σου δεν είναι στο κουτί (la boîte, λα μπουάτ) αλλά στο δάσος (le bois, λε μπουά).
Βέβαια, αν πρόκειται για την ψιψίνα του Σρέντινγκερ, είναι δύσκολο να πει κανείς πού ακριβώς βρίσκεται.


----------



## Irini (Oct 24, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1sQkEfAdfY


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2016)

Όντως, λάθος μου, και δεν ξέρω τι σκεφτόμουν το πρωί, γιατί ο πλήρης διάλογος στο βιβλιο ήταν
Jojo, Jojo, ou est Jojo? Il n'est pas sur le bureau? Sur le bureau il y a une boite κλπ κλπ (ε, λοιπόν, ότι θα τα θυμάμαι αυτά για πάντα δεν το περίμενα, αυτό και τη Μαμζέλ Ανζέλ τη μοδίστρα, elle fait des pantalons, des jupes et des jupons et des gilets de flanelle).


----------



## Themis (Dec 2, 2016)

A timeline of Earth's average temperature since the last ice age glaciation σε ένα μόνο σκίτσο.


----------



## Themis (Jan 19, 2017)

Ο Σαραντάκος επιστρατεύτηκε για τον τόπο διεξαγωγής του τελικού του κυπέλου στο μπάσκετ:

[...] Γι αυτό η λύση είναι μία. Ο τελικός να γίνει στη Νομανσλάνδη. Δανείζομαι τον όρο από τον συγγραφέα, μεταφραστή και μπλόγκλερ, Νίκο Σαραντάκο. [...]
http://www.sport24.gr/Columns/Fileris/o-telikos-sth-nomanslandh.4484220.html

Και εις ανώτερα!


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 19, 2017)

:upz::upz::upz::clap:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2017)

Φυσικά, ο Νίκος είναι μπλόγκερ, όχι μπλόγκλερ... :)


----------



## Themis (Jan 19, 2017)

drsiebenmal said:


> Φυσικά, ο Νίκος είναι μπλόγκερ, όχι μπλόγκλερ... :)


Κύριε, κύριε, μήπως είσθε επιμελητής;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2017)

Themis said:


> Κύριε, κύριε, μήπως είσθε επιμελητής;


Ωχ, με κατάλαβαν!


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2017)

Μπορεί ο Μπλόνγκλερ να είναι ζονγκλέρ που έχει και μπλογκ, όμως.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 20, 2017)

drsiebenmal said:


> Φυσικά, ο Νίκος είναι μπλόγκερ, όχι μπλόγκλερ... :)



Με τα ζογκλερικά που αναγκάζεται να κάνει για να αποδείξει την ακυρότητα των γλωσσικών μύθων, δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρος. Θα έλεγα ότι ο όρος μπλόγκλερ τον περιγράφει.


----------



## Themis (May 29, 2017)

Απόψε είδα στο Παγκράτι το απόλυτο ερωτικό γκράφιτι:
Είσαι νεράιδα της αυγής
η πιο όμορφη όλης της γης


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2017)

...
στο παραθύρι σου να βγεις
αλλιώς θα πέσω καταγής
και θ' αποθάνω


----------



## Themis (May 30, 2017)

Καλά ντε. Δεν ήξερα το τραγούδι :blush:


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2017)

Themis said:


> Καλά ντε. Δεν ήξερα το τραγούδι :blush:



Μα δεν χρειάζεται. Πολύ ωραίο είναι και σαν γκράφιτι έτσι μοναχό το δίστιχο.

Τα άλλα που έγραψα ήταν άσκηση -γης. Αυτόματη γραφή, αλά δαεμάν. 

να κλαίω εκεί ολημερίς
που δε γυρίζεις να με δεις
Με πόνο ο πτωχός, πρηνής
δύστυχος και ημιθανής
σαν το αρνί, ημισφαγής
καμώματα τέτοιας λογής
μήπως κι εσύ συγκινηθείς
Μωρέ, δεν πας να κοιμηθείς; :twit:



daeman said:


> ...



Όπως θα κατάλαβες, έχω δουλειά και βαριέμαι να την κάνω.


----------



## Themis (May 30, 2017)

Ομοιοκαταληκτών με -ης
και με ορμήν οτομοτρίς
ο Δαεμάνος δις και τρις
της έγνεψε της νεαρής.
Πλην μη τυχών της προσοχής
διεξεμάνη* κατ' αυτής
και βροντοφώναξε ευθύς:
- Τράβα μωρή να κοιμηθείς
τέτοιον αητό δεν θα χαρείς
που τον ποθεί η πάσα γης
και συ δεν θες να τονε δεις.

* Αόριστος β΄του ρήματος _δαεμάνω_ (= οργίζομαι δαεμανίως, θυμώνω σαν τρικυμισμένη θάλασσα στο Τρίγωνο των Βερμούδων).


----------



## Themis (Nov 25, 2019)

Τον παλιό καλό καιρό υπήρχαν τεκμηριωμένοι λόγοι για να κλείνονται οι γυναίκες σε ψυχιατρικά άσυλα. Για παράδειγμα, "Politics", "Political excitement", "Bad habits and political excitement". Ή "Mental excitement", "Novel reading", "Hard study". Ή "Medicine to prevent conception". Και τόσα υπέροχα άλλα. Από τα αρχεία ασύλου της Δυτικής Βιρτζίνια, 1864-1889:

https://dangerousminds.net/content/...ads/images/inasnejgjgjgjjgjhg_465_679_int.jpg
Σχετικά και εδώ: http://www.appalachianhistory.net/2008/12/125-reasons-youll-get-sent-to-lunatic.html


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2019)

Καμιά φορά αυτοί που λένε «Old times were better» δεν έχουν άδικο. 

(Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν καλύτερες μέρες, πάντως δεν είχα ιδέα από αλφαβητική ταξινόμηση.)


----------



## Marinos (Dec 6, 2019)

Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω σε ποιο νήμα να το βάλω αυτό, αν έχετε καμιά ιδέα, μοδεράτορες, μετακινήστε το ελεύθερα:
https://twitter.com/DannyDutch/status/1202970707631718401


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2019)

Marinos said:


> Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω σε ποιο νήμα να το βάλω αυτό, αν έχετε καμιά ιδέα, μοδεράτορες, μετακινήστε το ελεύθερα:
> https://twitter.com/DannyDutch/status/1202970707631718401



Πάω να ψάξω για αναφορές στην αργκοτική χρήση του παλιού *solid dick* με τη σημασία «ντόμπρες κουβέντες». Πέφτω σε πολλά γερμανικά (που σημαίνουν «solid thick»). Πέφτω σε κάποιο σημερινό διήγημα, όπου ο παππούς λέει «Linus, time for some solid dick» κι ο εγγονός τον διορθώνει: «You've got to stop saying that. It means something else nowadays». Πέφτω σε εύρημα στο Saturday Evening Post — αλλά αποδεικνύεται ότι έχει διαβαστεί λάθος ένα solid click (c l i c k). Και βρίσκω, βέβαια, και πολλές χρήσεις του καιρού μας, όπου το _dick_ δεν είναι ούτε ο κόπανος ούτε ο ντετέκτιβ. Μα να μην υπάρχει η έκφραση ούτε στο λεξικό του Green! 

Ε, τελικά ανακάλυψα ότι είναι φωτοσοπιά.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 8, 2019)

nickel said:


> Ε, τελικά ανακάλυψα ότι είναι φωτοσοπιά.



Aww.:blush:


----------



## sarant (Dec 8, 2019)

To εχει πάντως το urban dictionary
https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Solid dick


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2019)

Ναι, ξέχασα να το αναφέρω. Το έχει το Urban, το έχει και η ιστοριούλα που ανέφερα (ως κάτι που θα έλεγε ο παππούς), αλλά εκεί σταματούν τα ευρήματα. Οπότε δεν νιώθω ότι φωτίστηκα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2020)

...
All schools in Russia are being equipped with facial recognition cameras. 

The facial recognition platform's brand name is Orwell.

*Russia to Install ‘Orwell’ Facial Recognition Tech in Every School

*War is Peace, Freedom is Slavery, Ignorance is Strength, Fiction is Reality.


----------



## presunto (Jun 26, 2020)

Α ρε Goldstein... Πού είσαι όταν σε χρειαζόμαστε;


----------



## cougr (Jul 25, 2021)

*“I think it would be hard if George Washington came back from the dead and he chose Abraham Lincoln as his vice president, I think it would have been very hard for them to beat me,” 
-Donald Trump*

And I reckon if Mickey Mouse and Goofy had the presidency, they couldn't have done any worse than Trump.


----------



## cougr (Nov 19, 2021)

“Someone once asked me why does Mike (Tyson) need four armed bodyguards? And I said, ‘We are not here to protect him, We are here to protect you from him’.”

Rudy Gonzalez- Tyson’s confidante, ex bodyguard and chauffeur.


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2021)

«Σούρτα φέρτα πάει να πει το ήξεις αφήξεις στα ιταλικά.

Όταν θεραπεύεται το κάταγμα, τότε το λέμε παλινόστηση, δηλαδή, ότι μπαίνουν πάλι τα οστά στη θέση τους, όπως ήταν πριν τα τσακίσουμε.

Όταν ο ατμός παράγεται έξι φορές ταχύτερα, το λέμε εξάτμιση.

Ετεροφαλή είναι τα αδέλφια που προέρχονται από τον ίδιο πατέρα. Από την ίδια μάνα λέγονται ετεροθηλή.»

https://www.protoporia.gr/markopoyl...rwn-kai-ta-dyo-den-ginetai-9789602355978.html


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2021)

“Great is the art of beginning, but greater is the art of ending.”
~ Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2021)

Ό,τι πρέπει για το νήμα και την εποχή:

"In the manner of diet —I have been persistently strict in sticking to the things which didn't agree with me until one or the other of us got the best of it."
~ Mark Twain, 70th birthday speech


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2021)

*Like a virgin (mother): analysis of data from a longitudinal, US population representative sample survey*

*Abstract

Objective* To estimate the incidence of self report of pregnancy without sexual intercourse (virgin pregnancy) and factors related to such reporting, in a population representative group of US adolescents and young adults.

*Design* Longitudinal, population representative sample survey.

*Setting* Nationally representative, multiethnic National Longitudinal Study of Adolescent Health, United States.

*Participants* 7870 women enrolled at wave I (1995) and completing the most recent wave of data collection (wave IV; 2008-09).

*Main outcome measures* Self reports of pregnancy and birth without sexual intercourse.

*Results* 45 women (0.5%) reported at least one virgin pregnancy unrelated to the use of assisted reproductive technology. Although it was rare for dates of sexual initiation and pregnancy consistent with virgin pregnancy to be reported, it was more common among women who signed chastity pledges or whose parents indicated lower levels of communication with their children about sex and birth control.

*Conclusions* Around 0.5% of women consistently affirmed their status as virgins and did not use assisted reproductive technology, yet reported virgin births. Even with numerous enhancements and safeguards to optimize reporting accuracy, researchers may still face challenges in the collection and analysis of self reported data on potentially sensitive topics.


----------



## daeman (Jan 5, 2022)

Overzealous profanity filter bans paleontologists from talking about bones​A virtual conference was thrown into confusion when the platform hosting the event came with a pre-packaged ‘naughty word’ censor

Fri 16 Oct 2020

Participants in a virtual paleontology session found themselves caught between a rock and a hard place last week, when a profanity filter prevented them from using certain words – such as bone, pubic, stream and, er, beaver – during an online conference.

The US-based Society of Vertebrate Paleontology (SVP) held its annual meeting virtually this year due to the pandemic, but soon found its audience stifled when they tried to use particular words.

Convey Services, which was was handling the conference, used a “naughty-word filter,” for the conference, outlawing a pre-selected list of words.

“Words like ‘*bone*’, ‘*pubic*’, and ‘*stream*’ are frankly ridiculous to ban in a field where we regularly find pubic bones in streams,” said Brigid Christison, a master’s student in biology attending the event, in an interview with Vice.

To root out wrongly identified “naughty words”, SVP members created a spreadsheet tracking all the words that seem to have been banned, and shared it on Twitter. It included: *damn*, *hell*, *ball*, *stroke*, *pubis*, *wang*, *jerk*, *knob*, *stroke*, *stream*, *erection*, *dyke*, *crack *and *enlargement*.


----------



## cougr (Jan 11, 2022)

“You will have to pull yourself back to the last century. I hate acronyms"

Judge Anthony Kelly warning Novak Djokovic's lawyers not to use acronyms during the tennis star's Federal Circuit court hearing in Melbourne yesterday.
( In which case I advise the judge that he stays well clear of this website).


----------



## cougr (Jan 30, 2022)

"...keep calm and visit....The country is open and safe for tourists."
Ukrainian Tourism Board Jan29, 2022

Φαντάζομαι ότι με την παραπάνω δήλωση τα αεροπορικά εισιτήρια προς Ουκρανία θα γίνουν ανάρπαστα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2022)

Δεν ξέρω για διακοπές, πάντως πριν μερικά χρόνια το φτηνότερο εισιτήριο Λονδίνο- Αθήνα ήταν μέσω Κιέβου, μιλάμε για 75% φτηνότερα. Το σκεφτόμουν σοβαρά μια εποχή. Τώρα με την Ετζίαν βρίσκεις σε τιμές που θυμίζουν τσάρτερ της δεκαετίας του '90, πριν ανοίξει το νέο αεροδρόμιο με το κατοστάρικο φόρους. Οπότε φίλτατοι Ουκρανοί, χάσατε.


----------



## cougr (Mar 20, 2022)

"Sometimes yellow is just yellow"
Η αντίδραση των ρωσικών αρχών για τους ρώσους κοσμοναύτες, οι οποίοι φορούσαν στολές στο χρώμα της ουκρανικής σημαίας.

Τι άλλο να έλεγαν; Ότι είναι το αγαπημένο χρώμα του Πούτιν;




Putin in Hazmat suit


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2022)

Τι είδε ο Γιόχαν Σεμπάστιαν Μπαχ και σταμάτησε να τεκνοποιεί μετά τα 7 παιδιά με την πρώτη του σύζυγο και τα 13 με τη δεύτερη;


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2022)

cougr said:


> "Sometimes yellow is just yellow"
> Η αντίδραση των ρωσικών αρχών για τους ρώσους κοσμοναύτες, οι οποίοι φορούσαν στολές στο χρώμα της ουκρανικής σημαίας.
> 
> Τι άλλο να έλεγαν; Ότι είναι το αγαπημένο χρώμα του Πούτιν;
> ...


Πάντως εγώ όταν είδα την αρχική είδηση, με τη φωτογραφία με τους αστροναύτες και λεζάντα "οι Ρώσοι αστροναύτες δείχνουν συμπαράσταση στην Ουκρανία" αναρωτήθηκα αν ο ΔΔΣ έχει και ντουλαπι για μεταμφιέσεις και διαμαρτυρίες. Παρατήρησα επισης τα χρώματα της Ρωσσίας που πιάνουν μεγάλη εκταση της στολής και είπα σε αυτόν που μου έστειλε τη φωτογραφία μήπως η λεζάντα έπρεπε να είναι "Γκάφα ολκής: Ρώσσοι κοσμοναύτες στα χρώματα της Ουκρανίας" ή κάτι άλλο τέτοιο πιασάρικο;
Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να τα ακούσω γιατί χάλαγα την ωραία ιστορία.


----------



## cougr (Dec 17, 2022)

_* “I wasn’t being thrown to the wolves, I was being fed to the wolves.”*_

Meghan Markle commenting on her treatment by the royal family.

Και αναρωτιέμαι, ποια η ουσιαστική διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο;
(Ρητορική η ερώτηση).


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2022)

cougr said:


> _* “I wasn’t being thrown to the wolves, I was being fed to the wolves.”*_
> 
> Meghan Markle commenting on her treatment by the royal family.
> 
> ...


Στο πρώτο, τον πετάς τον άλλονα στους λύκους κι ό,τι καταφέρει να κάνει· μπορεί να μην επιζήσει, μπορεί να ξεφύγει (με τραύματα ή χωρίς), μπορεί να βρεθεί και κάποιος (τρίτος) για να τον βοηθήσει/ξελασπώσει/απομακρύνει από τον κίνδυνο.
Στο δεύτερο, βεβαιώνεσαι και διασφαλίζεις ότι οι λύκοι θα τονε φάνε.


----------

